#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-19
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 37 building (started: 20140519 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 37 DONE (finished: 20140519 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/37.changes ===
<davmor2> popey: confirmed ota for all devices has wifi disabled
<popey> davmor2: intentional?
<didrocks> hey popey! how was your travel?
<popey> great!
<didrocks> the 1h jetlag isn't terrible, right? :p
<didrocks> do you confirm they really have the wrong type of plug btw? :)
<popey> ☻
<popey> ['/90
<davmor2> popey: I assume not
<didrocks> hey davmor2! Hoping that your flight was uneventful :)
<davmor2> didrocks: how little you know
<popey> davmor2: ok, will file a bug
<didrocks> waow, sounds… epic
<davmor2>  popey thanks
<popey> davmor2: bug 1320780
<ubot5> bug 1320780 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "After flashing, wifi network defaults to off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320780
<davmor2> popey: confirmed
<popey> ta
<bzoltan> didrocks: do you know if there are a QA master who could ack our UITK in the Silo15?
<didrocks> bzoltan: I think they stopped doing the validation, you can maybe check with someone in Malta? (I guess you have QA folks there)
<bzoltan> didrocks: OK, thanks. I will look around. I have attached all the autopilot logs to the Silo15 sheet.. that should help a bit.
<didrocks> great :)
<Mirv> didrocks: they also drive on the wrong side of the road
<didrocks> Mirv: wrong plug, wrong side of the road but good timezone
<didrocks> I give them 33% then
<asac> didrocks: do they have UK plug?
<didrocks> asac: yeah…
<asac> didrocks: can you ping me in 20 seconds? wanbt to check something :)
<didrocks> asac: ping!
<asac> didrocks: ack. thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<sil2100> ;p
<asac> didrocks: wanted to check what the time offset ist hat bip displays here... seems it displays UTC time
<didrocks> your bip service is in an UTC machine?
<asac> yeah
<asac> seems so :)
<Laney> wait, do they drive on the right (left) side there?
<Laney> I like the sound of this place!
<didrocks> Laney: right is right, left can't be right. It's in the name! :)
<Laney> rong!
<ogra_> oh ! 37 looks really nice on the dashboard
<asac> :)
<ogra_> that was surely worth all the hassle on thu and fri :)
<seb128> Laney, it was a British colony until 1974
<seb128> Laney, so it's pretty much on u.k standards
<Laney> yeah
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> I knew about the plugs, but not about the road side
<Laney> but it does make sense
<sil2100> ogra_: we even had 8 tests ran on manta!
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> All of them were a big success as well
<asac> when did manta fall over?
<asac> 26 is the last image that gave more than 0 results?
<asac> guess 27 is when it fell apart
<ogra_> asac, it never worked right ... the devices started failing around 27 though
<sil2100> asac: there were networking issues there, from what I remember someone mentioned driver failures
<ogra_> (but until someone makes Mir/oxide behave it is pretty unusable anyway)
<ogra_> right, cyphermox is looking actively into it
<veebers> Saviq: hey how's it going. Can you you let me know when you're done with the gatekeeper? :-)
<sil2100> You can always use it as a digital picture though
<Saviq> veebers, oops, if you need it cancel my job
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> as long as you dont want to display pics from a html site
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> veebers, didn't think you guys would still be around
<veebers> Saviq: well, if you need the run I can wait a little bit
<veebers> Saviq: we're currently in Malta for a sprint
<Saviq> veebers, aah that explains things ;)
<Saviq> veebers, you could just queue the job now
<veebers> Saviq: aye, good point I'll do that :D
<ogra_> Wellark, so we have two lindicator-network-service crashers during dualer-app and messaging-app tests on mako (this is with ofono-phonesim-autostart installed FWIW) see http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/37:20140519:20140513.2/8093/ (click on the test name and scroll down to find the .crash files)
<ogra_> *dialer-app ...
<ogra_> thought you would be interested :)
<sil2100> ogra_: do you know if psivaa is on the sprint this week or the next?
<ogra_> is he QA ir CI ?
<psivaa> sil2100: on the way
<ogra_> QA is there this week i think
<ogra_> ha
<psivaa> not to the sprint but to the meeting. hangout is failing me
<sil2100> Too many things happening right now, geh!
 * sil2100 wonders if anything landed inbetween 37 and now
<ogra_> i was asking if you want the summary :P
<xnox> didrocks: wouldn't the right currency push it to 50%? =)
<ogra_> 34 fixed a firewall test issue (py2->3 switch) ... and had a unity8 landing, as well as the final indicator-network fix
<didrocks> xnox: well, did you here about what happened between Malta and euro? :p
<ogra_> 35 had another unioty8 and addressbook-app landing
<didrocks> xnox: so not sure I'm going to vote for it ;)
<ogra_> in 36 Laney has gone wild and uploaded our seed !! (for desktop session changes)
<ogra_> and 37 had nothing interesting
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^
<xnox> didrocks: not sure what happened between Malta and euro, but i do know what happened between Lats and Euro =) which was only this year.
<popey> Laney: I only noticed the road side half way to the hotel from the airport
<Laney> "wait, everything is normal"
<popey> very.
<ogra_> lol ... normal
<popey> its nice not being the guy hogging the mains strip
<popey> davmor2: video lens, put videos on device, check out thumbnails - they're broken
<popey> saw this on #36 last night and #37 today
<popey> imgur.com/p0oiNEo
<popey> like that
<sil2100> ogra_: I meant like, if anything landed after 37 ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: since I'm thinking about publishing UITK, and prefered to have an image 'before' that
<sil2100> brb, vet
<mhr3> Saviq, ^^ see the imgur link
<Saviq> mhr3, :|
<Wellark> ogra_: ok. thanks! isn't the smoketester doing retraces automatically? :(
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ogra_> Wellark, oh, and it seems we still come up with wifi off after a flash .... which might be fine on first boot but is surely wrong after an OTA upgrade ... popey opened a bug for  that
<ogra_> (works fine after enabling wlan again)
<Wellark> ogra_: I would still think the wifi off thingy relates to lower level
<t1mp> sil2100: do we still need QA signoff for the landing in silo15? I think that's the only thing we are still waiting for
<Wellark> ogra_: so, how do I retrace that thing manually?
<ogra_> dunno, there is a wikipage for that ... apport-retrace or so
<mhr3> Mirv, can i have silo for #36?
<mhr3> 35
<Mirv> mhr3: sure
<sil2100> Damn
 * sil2100 is back
<sil2100> t1mp: no, no sign-off needed right now
<t1mp> ok, thanks
<sil2100> t1mp: I'll try publishing it in some nearest minutes
<t1mp> sil2100: great
<Mirv> ogra_: ui-toolkit needs packaging ack, they depend on one more module from qtdeclarative-opensource-src: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/21/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+14.10.20140516-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> t1mp: sil2100: I think you are talking about the same landing ^ :)
<ogra_> Mirv, oooh i see my name imn there ACK ACK ACK !!!
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> that was easy :)
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> no more crazy vibrating when touching buttons :)
<Mirv> +1 to that
<sil2100> +1
<sil2100> I was still looking at a possible image before publishing that one, but well, it's not that important - we have all we need in 37
<ogra_> hmm, all these bug references ... is the janitor evn reacting to such entries ?
<ogra_> should be (LP: #nnnnnn)
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, I figured there weren't much landed after 37 that'd need a separate image
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, as I said, all we need is in #37, so it's cool
<sil2100> Just wanted to make sure, that's why I wasn't publishing instantly :)
<Wellark> ok,  errors.u.c does not have stack traces
<Wellark> and pete-woods told me that it seems that retracing seems to be totally broken and has been for some time now
<Wellark> is this a known problem and is someone working on it?
<pete-woods> Wellark: it doesn't quite look like retracing itself that is broken, the original stacktraces appear not to be being saved
<pete-woods> Wellark: e.g. if you look into a specific crash here (https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/90362158-dd16-11e3-bb6e-fa163e707a72)
<pete-woods> there's just no stacktrace field at all
<Wellark> or these ones https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f761f1b6abedfe3a66f40e2108453a087f22523c
<Wellark> obviously a retrace has been made to be able to generate the "function"
<Wellark> (title)
<Wellark> but then it's lost.
<Wellark> which makes it pretty much quite impossible to reliably figure out what's going on.
<ogra_> well, you could pull the .crash file to your own devices and retrace yourself
<Wellark> ogra_: errors.u.c does not offer the .crash files
<ogra_> they are linked at the test results i gave you above
<Wellark> ogra_: this is not about those tests. this is about why errors.u.c is not providing the stacktraces anymore
<Wellark> + there is no way of making a connection between a random .crash file you get from somewhere and a report in errors.u.c.
<ogra_> i think there was a race that the upload gets corrupted or so ...
<Wellark> well, that's quite critical
<ogra_> there is ... there is a device ID involved
<ogra_> but someone from CI would have to determine it for you i guess
<Wellark> is anyone working on getting the stactraces on errors.u.c fixed?'
<Wellark> is there a bug filed for it?
 * ogra_ has no idea, ... 
<ogra_> probably ev knows
<sil2100> davmor2: just give me a sign once you have some dogfooding results
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> davmor2: I personally wouldn't block promotion on the wifi-not-enabled-by-default thingy, but it's you as the QA-master to decide ;)
<ogra_> yeah, not enabled after installl isnt a biggie ... switched off after OTA is something that needs to be mentioned in your mail though
<ogra_> (but i agree it is no blocker)
<sil2100> Right, +1 on mentioning that
<Wellark> sil2100: we need more info on that "wifi off"
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1320780
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320780 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After flashing, wifi network defaults to off" [Critical,Incomplete]
<sil2100> Wellark: valid points
<sil2100> davmor2: ^^
<ev> pete-woods, Wellark, ogra_: completed stacktraces will never appear next to an instance of an error (an OOPS). This is because we group instances of crashes together by their stacktrace (well, a signature formed from it). So the problem page (a collection of crashes) should show the stacktrace
<ev> obviously it's not for that particular one
<ev> and it's not immediately clear why
<ev> I'll ask bdmurray to have a look at it tomorrow
<Wellark> ev: do you need more examples?
<ev> any you have would help
<Wellark> there is now one for hud and one for indicator-network
<Wellark> pete-woods: do you have more examples?
<pete-woods> Wellark: it actually looks like the HUD examples "fixed themselves" since I looked last https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/b649801824262e51a5430cdf72a85fc3fe951765
<pete-woods> it claims both a failure to retrace, but now has actually retraced
<ev> Wellark, pete-woods: I've created this task to track it: https://app.asana.com/0/11345516654327/12422265621458 (you should have invites to Asana)
<Wellark> ev: thanks!
<mhr3> sil2100, /me off for today, if someone asks you to set one of my silos as tested, pls do ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: aye! ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: no worries it sounds like design are saying it's not them but I need to chase it down so more
<Mirv> argh, why oh why I've problems running ap locally on #37 for address-book-app/calendar/clock. always failures.
<davmor2> Mirv: I got no issues here, are you running autopilot tests?
<sil2100> Mirv: how is it failing?
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Mirv> davmor2: yes, AP
<Mirv> davmor2: you got no issues, great! #37? there's a really nice PPA called ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005 that just begs you to upgrade to!
<Mirv> sil2100: the tests just fail. on the other hand, now my phone is crashing on bootup so I guess it's maybe a sign to do a --bootstrap --wipe...
<sil2100> uh
<Mirv> I repeat that I'd like to understand what's happening a bit more often..
<davmor2> Mirv: no there isn't :P
<cgoldberg> thomi:
<cgoldberg> $ python3 -m autopilot.run run autopilot.tests.functional.test_autopilot_functional.AutopilotVerboseFunctionalTests.test_local_module_loaded_and_not_system_module
<ogra_> sil2100, davmor2, any news on promotion ?
<didrocks> are you really considering promotion for an image with wifi off by default?
<ogra_> didrocks, its a single switch you need to flick after flashing
<ogra_> (and only then)
<didrocks> seems like we are getting down on our quality expectations though
<sil2100> didrocks: it's for davmor2 to decide - but since you can 'enable' it easily, I wouldn't personally block on that
<sil2100> QA makes the final decision though
<didrocks> yeah, let's see
<ogra_> i wouldnt see it as a drastic blocker of you have to enable it once after the flash ...
<davmor2> sil2100: no I'm temped to say not to block on it as you only need to flick it on and then it works
<sil2100> davmor2: any more news on design about this? :) Since you mention they say they most probably didn't intend this
 * sil2100 still waits for UITK to move out of proposed
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah it appears that there is a lot of discussion around it Wellark though didn't actually set it up so it sounds like a race condition
<sil2100> davmor2: did you see his comment on the bug btw.?
<ogra_> already passed all tests ... next publisher run should promote it
<sil2100> davmor2: (I know you have a lot going on there thought ;) )
<davmor2> sil2100: #phablet
<sil2100> ogra_: would like to have an image kicked after UITK lands ;) What do you say?
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> definitely
<davmor2> sil2100: so other than the wifi issue I don't really see anything more broken on this image
<ogra_> davmor2, 3G is fine =
<ogra_> ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I can't test it, I have no data connection.  Please feel free to add comments on it
 * didrocks always fears when he heard "it's a race" and we don't have great understanding of it
<ogra_> davmor2, that would require me to have a device to test -proposed
<davmor2> ogra_: as far as I can tell it is only wifi here that is effected
<ogra_> i thought you guys had test SIMs over there for exactly this
<davmor2> ogra_: no I have my sim
<ogra_> davmor2, i mean there were management discussions to bring a handfull of SIMs for the dogfooders
<ogra_> ask pmcgowan ...
<davmor2> will do
<davmor2> brb
<ogra_> i know popey checked 3G on 36 ...
<ogra_> (but thats indeed not 37)
<sil2100> Let's test the image that's the candidate
<didrocks> ogra_: do you understand exactly what changed to not have wifi on first startup?
<ogra_> didrocks, nope
<didrocks> that's… concerning
<ogra_> didrocks, but we know the symptoms and their impact
<sil2100> didrocks: no worries, I don't intend to promote it like now before there is more clarification
<sil2100> I saw some discussion on #phablet
<didrocks> ogra_: exact impact? do you have enough reboot to ensure it's not a race and can happen randomly, even on configured upgraded setup?
<ogra_> didrocks, it definitely needs research, but as long as it works and only has that little annoyance i dont think we need to block on it
 * didrocks feels it's a potential issue that can strike back in a worse state and side-effects
<ogra_> didrocks, it happens after any flash action ... but works fine after reboots
 * ogra_ doesnt think it is that bad
<ogra_> its an annoyance
<didrocks> but we don't really know the consequences because we don't know the why
<ogra_> and as long as we know people look at it i'm confident we'll get a fix soon
<ogra_> didrocks, the problem is you cant just bisect it ... the whole set of images of the last week had massive network issues due to various new issues every day ... getting the image out to users is the best way to get more data on the issue ...
<didrocks> ogra_: and potentially to put people using their phone as daily driver on trouble
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> making them flick a switch once, after OTA or fresh flash
<ogra_> surely not such a big trouble
<didrocks> without knowing the cause, you are not clearly not sure about the consequence and trouble :)
<ogra_> we know it is a problem related to booting ... and obviously only happens after flashing
<didrocks> but I guess I gave my opinion, then, you are the one in charge :)
<ogra_> nope, i'm not :)
<ogra_> i also only give my opinion here :)
<ogra_> last word is on sil2100 and davmor2
<ogra_> i know that Wellark looks into indicator reaalted issues and cyphermox into NM urfkill and driver related ones
<ogra_> so the problem is in god hands
<ogra_> *good
 * didrocks notices ogra_ retrogaded some people from "god hands" to "good hands"
<ogra_> heh
<Mirv> ogra_: rmadison tells me ui-toolkit is in release pocket now
<ogra_> build triggered
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> sil2100: ogra_: there is a guy here with a local sim 3g works
<ogra_> awesome !
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 38 building (started: 20140519 13:15) ===
<jdstrand> I'm looking at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/36:20140518:20140513.2/8078/security/1137284/, which passed, but the 'Console Log' and 'Artifacts' seems to be wrong
<jdstrand> as in, it seems to come from another test run
<sil2100> jdstrand: so, we had some issues with 36, some tests didn't run and had to be ran later, maybe that's the reason
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<sil2100> psivaa: ^
<psivaa> sil2100: jdstrand: let me take a look
<jdstrand> well, like I said, the 'Test case data' looks ok. it is just that the attached logs all seem to be for a different set of tests. eg, I see nothing about ufw in either
<jdstrand> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/126/console and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/126/artifact/clientlogs/security/
<psivaa> jdstrand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7488517/ is the segment of copying the logs for the security test. are the ufw logs stored somewhere else in the device?
<psivaa> i.e. other than /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<ogra_> most likely in a system path like /var/log
<psivaa> ogra_: ok, i can only see /var/log/apt/history.log and /var/log/dpkg.log that has any reference to 'ufw' on a device that ran the security tests.
<ogra_> well, there should surely be an upstart log of the upstart job
<ogra_> not sure what else ufw logs ... or where
<ogra_> jhodapp, we are still seeing a media-hub crash during automated testing, is that still on your plate ?
<jdstrand> psivaa: ufw won't log somewhere else. mostly I was confused that console log didn't have stdout/stderr in it
<jdstrand> s/ufw/the ufw tests/
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/37:20140519:20140513.2/8093/security/1139053/
<jdstrand> I know
<ogra_> that should show stdout on the website at least
<jdstrand> what I was saying was that 'Console' did not have it. I'm not blocked, I'm just reporting that the link for 'Console' doesn't have stdout/stderr from the test run
<jdstrand> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/128/console
 * ogra_ thinks these console logs are weird anyway ... they have the whole log for all runs usually
<jdstrand> ^ (no mention of ufw)
<ogra_> you want https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/128/consoleFull
<psivaa> jdstrand: ogra_: yea, console log caching is coming in the way i think
<ogra_> else the first 1M is cut off
<jdstrand> ah, well, we should link 'Console Log' to consoleFull, no? I had never heard of consoleFull
<ogra_> i see a lot of ufw mentionings in the "Full" log
<ogra_> jdstrand, go to console log, check the top of the log
<ogra_> there is a small link
<jdstrand> yes, me too. I wouldn't have said anything if the 'Console Log' link in http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/37:20140519:20140513.2/8093/security/1139053/ went to consoleFull
<ogra_> it is well hidden in front of your face ;)
<jdstrand> I see the 'Full Log' link now. I missed it
<jdstrand> it is pretty small
<ogra_> yeah, should be <h2> and <blink> ;)
<jdstrand> but I don't see why one wouldn't want to see all the logs. call it user error if you choose, but I think the usability could be improved
<ogra_> i guess jenkins is just being clever here
<ogra_> (it is properly translated to german, so i suspect its from jenkis itself)
<psivaa> jdstrand: doing an MP to try and improve that to direct to consoleFull, hope it'd improve that bit.
<jdstrand> thanks! :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: can I get a silo for 32?
<sil2100> rsalveti: looking
<rsalveti> sil2100: platform-api is blocked by landing 01, but that's just a pre-flight silo
<rsalveti> aka, in development
<rsalveti> nothing should be blocked by it
<sil2100> rsalveti: right! Let me get one for you straight away
<Mirv> oh right 001 was preplanning only
<sil2100> Mirv: indeed ;) I missed that as well somehow
<Mirv> if we would live for Train longer it'd be good to simply have separate testing silos
<Mirv> s/for/with/
<rsalveti> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> rsalveti: yw!
<sil2100> Mirv: we might think about that, such as SRU-silos - but I think just increasing the number of silos would be sufficient
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 38 DONE (finished: 20140519 14:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/38.changes ===
<Mirv> not upgrading, trying these crappy test runs
<Mirv> so --wipe --bootstrap helped, but one problem has been flaky network that might bring the wlan AP password dialog to front, and for example clock app at least requires network etc etc.. so I guess I have explanations for the problems I had
<ogra_> Mirv, hmm, interesting ... the UITK dep you added seems to be on the image already
 * ogra_ sses no added packages
<Mirv> ogra_: I didn't add it, but ok
<Mirv> there are probably other users of it, but UITK itself started using it only now
<ogra_> yeah
<Mirv> so another thing I have fairly frequent when running AP tests is that indicator-datetime and evolution-calendar-factory are consuming 100% CPU (well, 50%, or 100% of two CPU:s), which negatively affects tests
<popey> sil2100: YO! updated bug 1320780
<ubot5> bug 1320780 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After flashing, wifi network defaults to off" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320780
<sil2100> Wellark: ^
<sil2100> popey: thanks! :)
<Mirv> quite a testing spree that was
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi! Are you around already?
<sil2100> cyphermox: did you have a look at bug #1320780 ?
<ubot5> bug 1320780 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After flashing, wifi network defaults to off" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320780
<sil2100> davmor2: poke, meeting, are you busy?
<sil2100> popey: same ^ :)
<popey> lemme join
<sil2100> popey: beer it is! You deserve it!
<cjwatson> Damnit I keep having to restart my livefs tests 'cos you guys have published silos :-)
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> cjwatson, let it run over night ... canada is off today we dont have an US TZ shift today
<ogra_> so landings wont happen i gues
<ogra_> s
<cjwatson> I need to iterate during the day
<cjwatson> It's not a problem, just amusing
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: sorry! Just give us a sign when not to land and we'll wait ;)
<asac> ogra_: no robert?
<ogra_> asac, maple celebration day or some such in .ca today
<sil2100> asac: holiday in Canada, but he was on the meeting and will be on the meeting with you :)
<asac> inded
<asac> sil2100: oh :)
<asac> thats cool
<sil2100> Maple celebration, sounds nice!
<ogra_> asac, he was around in the landing meeting because he said he had a meeting with you later
<asac> robru: we can also talk tomorrow!
<asac> :)
<asac> robru: no need to stick around for me during your public holiday
<asac> robru: that was not my intend :/
<robru> asac, ah, if it's ok with you.
<robru> asac, I scheduled this before I realized it was a holiday
<asac> robru: yes of course. if you would have told me, i wouldnt have it schedueld there
<asac> robru: go off!!
<asac> talk to you tomorrow
<robru> asac, ok, see you tomorrow, thanks!
<ogra_> and happy maple !
<asac> see you and sorry!
<ogra_> :)
<robru> ;-)
<asac> jummy :)
<asac> ok tomorrow will be a fun long day
<asac> nice
<cjwatson> sil2100: no need, but thanks :)
 * ogra_ goes to mow the lawn
<cjwatson> woo, I now have a local setup that can do ubuntu-touch builds against a silo using a local Launchpad instance
<didrocks> cjwatson: nice work! \o/
<sil2100> Oh my! This smells CI Airlines :)!
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> plars, in case you feel bored, shorts, filemanager and gallery on flo could need some love too
<plars> I'll take a look
<sil2100> o/
<Wellark> popey: thanks!
<Wellark> I've EOD'ed, but let's hope cyphermox has time to look into those
<Wellark> at least the "unavailable" state for the wifi device looks suspicious
<ogra_> Wellark, do you knwo if anything in the stack ever made use of pm-utils ? we recently dropped it ... (and i still cant find out why)
<josharenson> ping fginther
<barry> mandel: i think we have at least two regressions in udm that cause failures in s-i.  we really need to add some integration tests to gate landings in udm.
<barry> mandel: LP: #1320987 and LP: #1320306
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320987 in ubuntu-download-manager "DBus API regression -- cannot exit" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320987
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320306 in ubuntu-download-manager "udm immediately sends a 'canceled' signal" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320306
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-20
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 39 building (started: 20140520 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 39 DONE (finished: 20140520 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/39.changes ===
* wgrant changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Launchpad offline 06:00 - 06:30 UTC | Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
* wgrant changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<davmor2> Morning all
<Mirv> mornio
<didrocks> so weird to see a davmor2 at this time! :)
<popey> davmor2: do we have a bug for the mis-shapen previews in the video lens?
<popey> I can't remember what i did and didnt file yesterday
<popey> sil2100: morning. bug 1321138
<ubot5> bug 1321138 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Video playback choppy then freezes #37 mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321138
<didrocks> popey: hey, the sprint is starting at 8:30?
<popey> it started 30 mins ago, yes
<didrocks> oh, I know for who (asac), this will be hard next week :p
<popey> sil2100:  bug 1321146
<ubot5> bug 1321146 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Video scope has malformed thumbnails #37 mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321146
<sil2100> popey: morning!
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Not looking good
<popey> yeah, i suspect some of these issues will magically disappear with a reboot
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# uptime 09:33:42 up 15:20,  1 user,  load average: 0.21, 0.35, 0.5
<mandel> barry, really? let me check
<sil2100> popey: the video playback one worries me the most - can you try reconfirming it after a reboot?
<popey> doing now
<popey> sil2100:  bug 1321161
<ubot5> bug 1321161 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking welcome screen with two fingers doesn't unlock properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321161
<sil2100> popey: now this sounds funny ;)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> ogra_, psivaa, Mirv: firefox crashed...
<ogra_> bad firefox
<Mirv> naughty fox
<davmor2> popey: look over here
<fginther> balloons, can you send me a link to your autopkgtest notes from this morning?
<fginther> balloons, I took some if it helps: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gfOwR5ih1o6vb7Vgj4TjTN5TIWPKPxRjfVEg-8WAlxk/edit#
<balloons> fginther, yes I can share my doc also
<popey> davmor2: look over here :þ
<balloons> fginther, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1AKkKHMOUBAHmRUKJRgsPZaZia4kfoH0kN5-kuxtgXZE/edit
<balloons> fginther, we should probably combine notes and do a proper write-up
<fginther> balloons, agreed, we can sync up later today
<psivaa> sil2100: so the rerun completed with more clock app failures and the same number(4) of galler app failures
<sil2100> ouch
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> the clock app has 8 failures in the run. and Mirv knows about it
<psivaa> :)
<popey> davmor2: it was white while running ap tests ☹
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, that's ouch. renato has a meeting of sort (well, now he sits back there) and we'll try to have a meet with nik90_ after lunch or so about the clock app
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks, yeah, nik90_ should know more
<sil2100> Would be nice to get the number down, not up ;p
<Mirv> it's weird though, is it something maybe that qtpim is slower and that's why it's failing, or what's it about? since it doesn't seem qtpim itself is failing in any way.
<Mirv> sil2100: I thought a rerun would bring it down! :)
<sil2100> ;p
<nik90_> Mirv, sil2100: hey was just looking at your conversation regarding clock app :)
<Mirv> so I did have some amount of failing tests with clock myself too, but a rerun brought it down to the usual suspect of 1 failing test
<Mirv> nik90_: hey! yes we highlighted you :) me and renato were thinking about meeting you to get your wise thoughts on why the tests might be failing.
<nik90_> Mirv: do you have the link to the jenkins clock app test failures results?
<Mirv> nik90_: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/39:20140520:20140513.2/8112/ubuntu_clock_app/
<Mirv> it was 4 but bumped to 8 with rerun. and it was 4 for me as well locally (I think) but a rerun brought it down to 1. however, it seems more flaky than it was before.
<nik90_> Mirv: me and elopio are currently determining the failure,
<nik90_> Mirv: but to be honest, it is definitely not in clock app but upstream project :) since we havent pushed anything to clock for almost 2 weeks now due to the AP failures
<Mirv> nik90_: yes so what did get updated was qtpim
<nik90_> Mirv: we are also noticing failures in the uitk emulator functions that clock uses
<Mirv> nik90_: so the question is how's that affecting the tests, especially since it seems sometimes it's just the "normal" 1 failing test and sometimes more. has qtpim become more slower and there should be more delays, or what?
<Mirv> nik90_: yeah, it's a bit weird all. let me and renato join you shortly (it seems renato might have time in 15 mins or so)
<nik90_> Mirv: ok
<mandel> barry, I can confirm the exit bug, the other one I'm not able to reproduce
<mandel> barry, I'm looking into it
<jhodapp> didrocks, can I get a silo for this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/media-hub/do-not-start-on-desktop/+merge/220218
<fginther> balloons, the calculator app tests passed on mako: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/172/
<ogra_> jhodapp, s/didrocks/sil2100/
<didrocks> :)
<jhodapp> ogra_, didrocks not around?
<balloons> fginther, we're trying to add the pep8/pyflakes hooks for all core apps this week; here's the meta-bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1317198
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317198 in Ubuntu Clock App "Python code should conform to pep8 and pyflakes" [Medium,In progress]
<didrocks> jhodapp: sil2100 is in charge
<ogra_> jhodapp, nope, but teams change ;)
<balloons> fginther, right now dropping-letters and weather are ready
<fginther> balloons, ack, I can get that started
<jhodapp> didrocks, ogra_: ah ok, we need to update the subject line for this room then
<didrocks> yeah, was waiting for Malta for that
<balloons> fginther, excellent. Since they pass let's turn it on there as well. I'll ask the guys to try a merge then for calc
<jhodapp> ok
<jhodapp> let's try this again :)
<fginther> balloons, I'll let you know when it's ready
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/media-hub/do-not-start-on-desktop/+merge/220218
<balloons> fginther, excellent. Expect popey or myself to ping you with new apps to add the hooks to as we land them :-)
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: I would like to ask for a Silo for the line 27
<Mirv> bzoltan: landing-017
<fginther> balloons, can you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/coreapps-pep8-dropping-letters-and-weather/+merge/220222
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thanks
<balloons> fginther, do you want to do them all as one at once?
<balloons> for instance, sudoku is ready now too :-)
<fginther> balloons, I'll just update the MP for that. I just don't want this to linger too long and risk the branch regressing
<balloons> fginther, ok, perfect
<balloons> fginther, we have an MP to test calc when ready ;-)
<balloons> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/setDeprecatedToolbar/+merge/220223
<fginther> balloons, can you review this one now? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/calculator-touch-testing-autolanding/+merge/220225
<balloons> fginther, yes. And I'll approve the pep8 merge when you add sudoku
<fginther> balloons, the pep8 MP has been updated
<balloons> fginther, both approved
<fginther> balloons, thanks, I'll have them deployed by the end of lunch
<sil2100> jhodapp: in a meeting, one moment
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: ping! Do you have a moment for a packaging ACK? Looks safe - cross-compile enhancements and some 'new' symbols (no symbols removed) -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/35/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.4.6+14.10.20140519-0ubuntu1.diff
<ogra_> sil2100, well, with my limited cross building knowledge it looks ok ... but you should probably ask someone more familiar with cross stuff additionally
<sil2100> ogra_: I checked it against documentation online and it makes sense, but let me pass it forward as well :)
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> np
<cjwatson> python3:any would be slightly more usual than python3:native, but either should be fine
<cjwatson> :native is pretty new and there are rough edges in its support, but I think it works fine on our builders (I guess it must since you got this far)
<sil2100> ogra_: another +1 needed, a no-brainer :) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.0.1+14.10.20140520-0ubuntu1.diff <- new file installed ;p
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, ack
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> jhodapp: hi!
<sil2100> jhodapp: so, you want a new landing for that merge? Are you CI-Trained (i.e. can you be a lander?)
<ogra_> sil2100, thats a no brainer too (and already pre-tested on all devices)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let me add that then
<sil2100> Ah! I see it's your branch ;p
<ogra_> heh
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes
<jhodapp> very very simple landing :)
<sil2100> ogra_: silo assigned o/ Silo 19, waiting for the spreadsheet to refresh
<ogra_> sil2100, i will also need a silo for line 24 at some point ... but i might hog it for more than a day to run all tests etc (thats a tricky one that most likely will revel other probs during testing)
<ogra_> so only if we are not short on silos
<sil2100> ogra_: I'm building the package in that silo
<sil2100> i.e. the media-hub one
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, i was referring to my landing, not jims ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: I know ;)
<ogra_> k
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<stgraber> hey there, cjwatson would like to land a new click, I added an entry on the spreadsheet, would be great if someone could get us a silo!
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> stgraber, you will need somepone from the store people to approve it afterwards iirc
<sil2100> Just got the ping from the bot :)
<stgraber> ogra_: could be, I don't know but hope cjwatson does :) I usually just push stuff on the spreadsheet, click buttons and when cjwatson says it's good to push to the archive, I click the other button (or he does, whatever)
<ogra_> stgraber, and i think sergiusens to actually update the click_list (though i think ubuntu-release owns that so you could perhaps do it yourself)
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, just saying ... clicks need special treatment
<sergiusens> ogra_: stgraber lp:click-sync for the image
 * ogra_ is out for a bit 
<sil2100> Ok, we're low on silos, but let me assign one anyway - we should have 2 freed pretty soon anyway
<sergiusens> there are no silos for click though; that's a missing train feature; fginther et.al. are working on it for airline I think
<ogra_> right, but most clicks have deb equivalents anyway
<sergiusens> ogra_: most won't after the unity8 switch
<sil2100> Only core apps
<cjwatson> ogra_: no, click itself, not a click package
<cjwatson> the store is not involved
<cjwatson> (this is why I always say "click packages", not "clicks")
<sil2100> stgraber: silo 20 for you
<stgraber> sil2100: building already, thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100: so I hit a couple of issues that I need to report but neither should block the image.  On the whole everything is looking good. The network off on update flash being the most serious thing
<sil2100> davmor2: excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> cyphermox_: could you give me a sign once you're around?
<davmor2> s/update flash/ "update/flash"
<Saviq> sil2100, could we add https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/development-branch/+merge/220249 to silo 18?
<Saviq> sil2100, would save us some time and a silo
<Saviq> ah I got logged out... interesting
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, can I get a reconf of silo 18 please?
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess we could, unity-mir is in 2 silos right now, but both are 'for testing'
<sil2100> Saviq: or maybe you know if they are ready with the greeter split?
<Saviq> sil2100, we're close
<Saviq> sil2100, but this one will be quicker
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Reconfiguring
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh ... heh, ok
<ogra_> sil2100, silo20 is ready to land
<ogra_> ergh
<ogra_> silo19, sorry
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let me publish
<ogra_> thx
 * sil2100 jumps out to the vet
<dbarth> Mirv: around?
<barry> mandel: hi.  thanks.  yeah, the canceled bug has been seen in at least two contexts
<dbarth> Mirv: i wanted to get back to that silo offer of yours ;)
<mandel> barry, weird, do you have more info about when it has happened?
<mandel> barry, all my scripts seem to work ok
<barry> mandel: the system-image client test suite evokes it almost immediately
<Mirv> dbarth: working on it! :)
<mandel> barry, that is using tox, correct?
<mandel> barry, I aslo think that the bug regarding the emulator can be ignored..
<mandel> barry, and, I have been upgrading my phone with udm and have had no issues.. weird.
<barry> mandel: tox is just the runner, but yes.  if you branch lp:ubuntu-system-image and then run tox you will see it
<barry> (i'm running it again now)
<mandel> barry, ok, can you also take a look at the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/exit-not-working/+merge/220211
<mandel> barry, udm now uses cmake, so mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..; make -j4
<mandel> barry, or just build a package :)
<barry> mandel: the exit problem actually wasn't a terrible show stopper.  i worked around it by sigterm'ing the process.  the canceled bug is much more serious
<mandel> barry, yes, but I wonder.. why does it only happen in the tests, I mean, no one has complained about the system not being able to update
<mandel> barry, and we have had severa images in devel
<barry> mandel: but let me try building from that branch.  i'm a big fan of fixing the easy ones first :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<mandel> barry, in the mean time, I'll do some tests in the real hardware
<barry> mandel: the only thing i can think of is that the test runs udm in a slightly different mode, i.e. -stoppable
<mandel> barry, could be
<barry> mandel: one thing i think we very definitely want to do is add some gating automated integration tests.  i.e. no new udm or si can land unless the integration between the two (and preferably *also* system settings) has passed.  we've talked about this for a long while now, but i think we really need to get this done for 14.10
<cyphermox_> sil2100: hey
<barry> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7493007/
<barry> line 5131
<Mirv> ogra_: so what was the magic that was needed to be done to get unity8 migrating to release pocket?
<Mirv> I've seen it mentioned many times but I still don't remember what it actually is about
<ogra_> the magic is called "patience"
<ogra_> should be fully automatic now thanks to cjwatson
<Mirv> oh it should be, ok. unity-scope-click autopkgtest claims to be failing though both for unity-scopes-api and unity8
<ogra_> well, then i would expect an actual failure
<Mirv> right, so it seems then
<seb128> Mirv, read -devl
<Mirv> indeed
<Mirv> we'd need unity8 though anyhow, so this's a bit unfortunate
<sil2100> cyphermox_: hi!
<sil2100> cyphermox_: so, did you take a look at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1320780 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320780 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After flashing, wifi network defaults to off" [Critical,Incomplete]
<sil2100> cyphermox_: since we decided that we would need some proffessional opinion on what could be the problem before deciding on promotion
<barry> mandel: so i just `make`d the source and dumped the executable in /usr/bin.  i think that solves the exit problem, or at least enough to reliably and consistently produce the canceled bug
<ogra_> cyphermox_, i was wondering if all these networking/3G issues we have recently could be related to the dropping of pm-utils and powermgmt-base ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/29.changes ... does NM make any use of these on the phone ?
<cyphermox_> doubtful
<ogra_> yeah, thought so
<cjwatson> ogra_: do you still need those removals investigated?
<ogra_> its just an odd dropping ...
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i'd really love to know why ... as there was no dep or seed change ...
<ogra_> (though they shouldnt do any harm i think ... our powermanagement should fully be done by powerd or android)
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^right ?
 * rsalveti reads
<ogra_> (we dropped pm-utils and powermgmt-base from eth images)
<ogra_> *the
<rsalveti> ogra_: not used by us
<rsalveti> if used, we have something wrong :-)
<ogra_> not even telepathy or ofono ?
<rsalveti> don't think so
<ogra_> well, i was wondering if udev might make use of any of the scripts they ship
<ogra_> and via that one of the upper layers or so
<rsalveti> do we know why they were dropped?
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope
<rsalveti> just check 28, see who is depending on them
<ogra_> i wasted half my saturday trying to find out about it
<ogra_> the dep or seed change would be reflected in the above changeset
<ogra_> (actually checking the packages listed in 29 should be enough)
<seb128> it should be, but you checked them out without luck
<ogra_> indeed
<seb128> so maybe an alternative way could be useful
<ogra_> but i doubt that xkb-data would cause it in 28 http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/28.changes
<ogra_> :P
<rsalveti> ogra_: upower:
<rsalveti> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.37.3), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 146), libimobiledevice4 (>= 0.9.7), libplist2 (>= 1.11), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), libupower-glib1 (>= 0.9.2), libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.8), udev, dbus, pm-utils | systemd | systemd-services
<ogra_> but there was no change in upower
<rsalveti> maybe because we now have systemd installed?
<ogra_> oh, systemd-services ... that might be it
<rsalveti> just systemd would be enough
<ogra_> but again, didnt change in that image
<rsalveti> maybe the dependency order changed when creating the image?
 * ogra_ wonders if the changeset is incomplete or some such 
<ogra_> i also checked all uploads on -cahnges on sat.
<rsalveti> systemd would need to be installed before upower was pulled in
<ogra_> i know xnox was working on dependency order changes but that was way way after image 29
<ogra_> like yesterday ...
<ogra_> or so
<rsalveti> maybe for systemd it was before?
<cjwatson> priority-mismatches currently wants to pull systemd up to Priority: standard, so that could well account for it
<ogra_> we didnt really re-order the seeds ... but in 28 i added urflkill
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> Though I don't see systemd alone in the livefs-build-logs diff
 * ogra_ didnt think about checking priority changes
<cjwatson> (only other packages whose names contain systemd)
<ogra_> -services is definitely there
<ogra_> well, it is installed
<ogra_> ii  systemd                                               204-10ubuntu3                                       armhf        system and service manager
<ogra_> so yeah, that might be it
<ogra_> thanks cjwatson !
<cjwatson> alternate dependencies can be somewhat unstable
<ogra_> yep
 * ogra_ remebers diggin into java stuff years ago for that ... in the end we had to re-order the deps 
<cjwatson> if you definitely want one particular choice then it's a good idea to seed it explicitly
<cjwatson> that's generally enough to cause it to be selected, if done in the correct seed
<ogra_> according to rsalveti and cyphermox_ we dont need them, so it is actually good they are gone
<ogra_> it just bugged me that i couldnt find out why the were dropped
<ogra_> yeah, the java issue back then was about a discrepancy between apt-get and tasks ... and the ordering of the deps they do
<ogra_> i think thats still the case
<ogra_> (that they resolve them in opposite order)
<rsalveti> Mirv: just saw you updated qtdeclarative, remember we also need to update the -gles version
<rsalveti> will syng them again
<cjwatson> ogra_: err, sort of, not really
<cjwatson> ogra_: germinate generates the tasks and it tries to imitate what apt will do.  there are some corner cases, but it's certainly not "opposite order"
<ogra_> ah
<davmor2> nik90_: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=17527
<cjwatson> there are some depth-first vs. breadth-first differences in some places
<ogra_> well, i learned that the order of stuff in the seed matters too ...
<ogra_> didnt know that until slangasek told me :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  could you please advice me on debian/control fields?
<ogra_>  i can try :)
<ogra_> just ask away ... if i cant there are surely enough people in here that can
<bzoltan> ogra_: I would like to introduce a soft dependency of the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu on the qtcreator-plugin-go. I wish that after that change the users with the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu installed get the qtcreator-plugin-go if that is available for them from Utopic or from the SDK PPA. But does not break anything if it does not exist for them. Is that Suggests: or Recommends: ?
<ogra_> well, recommends are like depends ... just that you can easily uninstall them without ripping out the upper layer ...
<nik90_> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1321307
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321307 in Indicator Date and Time "Incorrect icon used to display calendar events in the indicator-datetime" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> but they get always pullled in on install (unless you explicitly tell apt not to)
<ogra_> so if you want it that loose you want suggests ... but these will never get automatically pulled in anywhere
<mandel> barry, I have not been able to reproduce it in the phone.. weird
<ogra_> they are just "an info" if the user actually looks at the package ...
<barry> mandel: the canceled signal?  i can reproduce it reliably in my test suite.  in fact, if i disable reaction to canceled, most of my tests pass (the exception being the ones that actually test canceling).  i know those canceling tests aren't influencing the results because i can kill all processes, and run a failing test in isolation and it sees the bogus canceled signal
<ogra_> we dont really have a field reflecting "pull this in only sometimes ... when the weather is sunny and at least 24°C ..."
<barry> mandel: are you on utopic?
<mandel> barry, yes, I'm on utopic
<barry> hmm
<nik90_> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1321309
<bzoltan> ogra_:  What happens if the recommended package does not exist?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321309 in Ubuntu UX "Missed calendar or alarm events need to be properly indicated" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> bzoltan, the toplevel package will not install ... as i said, recommends is like a dep at install time ... it just allows you easy removal later
<cjwatson> No, that's not true
<cjwatson> Unsatisfied Recommends at install time won't cause an error
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Recommends is the field you want
<ogra_> oh, ok
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Super, thank you.
<ogra_> "The Recommends field should list packages that would be found together with this one in all but unusual installations." ...
<ogra_> debian policy doesnt really answer that question :)
<barry> mandel: please try branching lp:ubuntu-system-image and see if you have the same problem.  instead of running the full test suite try this: `tox --notest -r && .tox/py34/bin/python -m nose2 -vv -P test_download_winners_overwrite`
<Mirv> rsalveti: yes, I'm trying, I just wonder why I'm getting https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175964511/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles_5.2.1-5ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mandel> barry, ok, doing that
<barry> mandel: cool.  i'm trying to see if there's any pattern
<rsalveti> Mirv: oh, I just uploaded it directly
<rsalveti> Mirv: but it seems to be building just fine
<rsalveti> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/5.2.1-5ubuntu3
<Saviq> robru, FWIW exporting ANDROID_SERIAL works just fine with citrain-push ;)
<Mirv> rsalveti: oh... right, that PPA had a dependency on qt5-beta2 which now has Qt 5.3.0 :S ok, thanks! I did remember it, or at least I was properly reminded via CI Train comment :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: oh, ok then :-)
<sil2100> cyphermox_: hm, do you have any leads on what could be the cause of the bug #1320780 ?
<ubot5> bug 1320780 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After flashing, wifi network defaults to off" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320780
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah, built fine in the archive https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/5.2.1-5ubuntu3/+build/6026189
<barry> mandel: is it possible that if an https url should 404, we'd get a canceled signal?  it looks like often (i've not verified it every time) we try to download the blacklist keyring which does not exist, so we get a 404.  we seem to get a canceled signal in that case
<cyphermox_> sil2100: I'm looking into it already, but I don't
<cyphermox_> something changed, clearly. stuff doesn't go stop working all of a sudden
<cyphermox_> but I have no idea what
<Mirv> rsalveti: excellent
<ogra_> cyphermox_, yeah, the prob is that we had multiple images where two network related landings were kind of wonky (first urfkilll then indicator-network) and it sorted itslef only after 4-5 images
<barry> mandel: further debugging.  it does seem like when we request a nonexistent blacklist keyring (an expected use case since there's no other way to tell if a blacklist exists or not), we would expect a 404 leading to an error signal, but instead we get a canceled signal and no error signal.  i see the started signal, followed immediately by the canceled signal
<ogra_> so we cant really nail it to one specific image
<ogra_> unfortunate timing
<cyphermox_> ogra_: It doesn't seem to me like it's either
<cyphermox_> and frankly, that's not excuse for not being able to figure out what's broken
<ogra_> heh, indeed
<cyphermox_> I'm looking into it, it just takes time
<ogra_> but it makes it harder
<ogra_> simply because the actual breakage was only identified very late ... we had a bunch of images there were "expected to be broken" due to the incompletel landings
<mandel> barry, hmmm that might be the pattern we are looking for
<fginther> sergiusens, found the problem!
<mandel> barry, it is weird that you could not build udm when CI was able...
<mandel> barry, but you can use the deb generated by CI
<mandel> look in the comments
<barry> mandel: yeah, i just cmaked it which was good enough
<Mirv> sil2100: ogra_: so, we can't kick a new image build before the scopes api bug is resolved and unity8 migrates to release pocket
<sil2100> Yeah...
<ogra_> well, we could ... just with no benefit for you :)
<mandel> sergiusens, fixed
<sergiusens> mandel: no thanks ;-)
<cyphermox_> ogra_: trying an OTA update right now to see if I can reproduce it properly
<mandel> barry, I just tested the following => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7493304/
<mandel> barry, can you please run that in your system?
<mandel> barry, I see an error and not a canceled signal
<barry> mandel: i want to convert that to py3 for consistency
<mandel> barry, sure, I'm just editing a test script that I already have
<barry> okay, i see the error too.  what about https?
<mandel> barry, fair point, lets check that too
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<mandel> barry, is that for a valid cert or just testing a 404
<barry> it's a valid self-signed cert
<barry> e.g. i tried https://www.python.org/foo
<Mirv> elopio: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/ is in quite heavy use, could there be another job that could be triggered for 5.3 AP testing?
<barry> mandel: were you able to reproduce the problem within the si test suite?
<mandel> barry, sorry I got disconnected, you said something about using a valid ssl
<barry> mandel: i tried https://www.python.org/foo and that got the error (no canceled).  one difference with the test suite is that i use a self-signed cert
<barry> mandel: remember there's a testing option in udm to use the self-signed cert?
<mandel> barry, yes, but that should be working as it used to.. but could be a reasno
<mandel> reason*
 * barry is grasping at straws
<mandel> barry, the tests got stuck here => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7493341/
<barry> mandel: wtf? ;)
<barry> mandel: now that you have the venvs set up, try just running:
<barry> .tox/py34/bin/python -m nose2 -vv -P test_download_winners_overwrite
<mandel> barry, ack
<mandel> barry, let me do a standup and I'll try that
<barry> mandel: sounds good
<balloons> fginther, I'm seeing that tests are returning unstable, but are still being shown as 'passed' by jenkins
<balloons> for instance, https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/two-no-article-placeholders-fix/+merge/219455
<lool> Hey, just a heads up that content-hub update broke the 14.04 ABI used by gallery-app and needs to be reverted before we promote an image; this also means we need to revert the browser changes using the new ABI
<Mirv> mhr3: so I added line 33 so that as soon as the fix for scopes-api is guaranteed we can land it
<seb128_> sil2100, Mirv, ogra_: ^ (the content-hub thing)
<sil2100> lool, seb128: ouch
<mhr3> Mirv, -click is in 011
<sil2100> Mirv: no need, we already have that building
<Mirv> mhr3: oh, right, a re-release from there
<sil2100> Mirv: we're using an existing silo
<Mirv> great then
<seb128> sil2100, lool: is that what creates bug #1321304
<seb128> ?
<ubot5> bug 1321304 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't set wallpaper from gallery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321304
<sil2100> lool, seb128: let me see when that actually landed...
<ogra_> friday
<lool> seb128: correct
<barry> mandel: fyi: the ci debs are armhf so they don't help
<sil2100> Yeah, I see it now
<seb128> lool, thanks for pointing it
<sil2100> lool, seb128: thanks for pointing this out guys
<mandel> barry, not in the desktop, true
<lool> np
<sil2100> Who will handle the revert?
<barry> mandel: but your patch does seem to fix the .exit() problem
<ogra_> *sniff* i was looking forward to a promotion
<seb128> sil2100, talk to kenvandine I guess?
<lool> I'm sad for folks that are back at square 1 *and* need to revert the changes, but I'm glad we catched the ABI breakage
<sil2100> lool: right
<kenvandine> lool, i think we have a good solution
<ogra_> lool, definitely ... thanks a lot !
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi! So, could you handle the revert of gallery-app/content-hub ?
<kenvandine> quicker fix that reverting all of that
<sil2100> kenvandine: oh
<kenvandine> it would also be reverting the browser
<kenvandine> elleo and i are working on it
<mandel> barry, ok, so one thing out of the question, as soon as I can do a build for testing
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, keep us updated
<kenvandine> sil2100, will do
<kenvandine> the additional states in an enum is the issue, we are going to revert the states but add another enum
<sil2100> ogra_, Mirv: so, as per what lool and seb128 pointed out, no promotion today anyway... I guess we'll sadly be entering the TRAINCON levels
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, and no news on the networking bug yet either
<ogra_> and i guess that will take a bit still
<ogra_> (we need more cyphermox_'s :) )
<ogra_> would that be a cyphermux actually ?
<popey> can someone turn davmor2 down a bit? :þ
 * ogra_ hands popey earplugs 
<davmor2> ogra_: :P
<davmor2> sil2100: found another bug
<sil2100> davmor2: oh goodie, something big?
<kenvandine> davmor2, stop doing that!
<ogra_> davmor2, sssshhhh !
<davmor2> sil2100: yes
<ogra_> kenvandine, it is fine if he does ... he just doesnt need to tell us !
<davmor2> sil2100: contacts are not displayed in the dialer app or messaging app
<sil2100> davmor2: uhh?
<ogra_> thats the new "train your brain" feature so that you keep them in mind
<sil2100> davmor2: since *when* ?
<sil2100> o_O
<sergiusens> fginther: there is no utopic in ppa:phablet-team/tools
<davmor2> sil2100: found it about an hour ago apparently the devs whisked away my device they have found the issue and now I need to report the bug  qtp I think they said change and they need to update the apps to match it
<sergiusens> want me to add some fake thing?
<davmor2> sil2100: they show up in the contacts app just no where else
<sil2100> huh
<kenvandine> sil2100, davmor2: i've reproduced that here... weird
<kenvandine> that's a recent regression for sure
<davmor2> sil2100: Is that big enough for you?
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, that's serious and another release blocker
<sil2100> So we've got 3 now \o/
<sil2100> YAY
<kenvandine> :(
<davmor2> sil2100: I said bugs don't think I finished there :P
<sil2100> You said 'found another bug'!
<sil2100> That means single bug! So I don't want to hear any more bugs!
<sil2100> ;p
<davmor2> damn did i miss the s
<kenvandine> davmor2, evil!
<sil2100> Ok, so, I will have to jump out in some moments guys
<kenvandine> sil2100, out of a window?
<davmor2> kenvandine: I wanted to break his heart slowly
<kenvandine> davmor2, see what you did there?
<sil2100> Mirv will be your meeting guy
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! It's not *that* bad, right? ;p
<kenvandine> hehe
<sil2100> Mirv, ogra_: will send the e-mail shortly after I'm back
<ogra_> k
 * sil2100 out for practice
<davmor2> sil2100: on a plus side the devs know what's up cause they and I are both here so it should have the potential of being fixed quickly
<sil2100> phew
<sil2100> Yeah, yay for sprints
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1321339
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321339 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Contacts are not available in dialer app or messaging app" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> sil2100: yay for sergiusens knowing who to poit me at to annoy them with it (I think they are scared of me making friends with them so they fix things instead ;) )
<davmor2> kenvandine: do you see the messaging icon in the launcher?
<barry> mandel: i'm going to grab some lunch.  let me know how the test goes and we'll chat again in a little bit
<kenvandine> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> kenvandine: phew that's just me then till the guys prodded my phone now it appears \o/
<kenvandine> davmor2, i'm on 39
<kenvandine> aren't you dogfooding 38?
<davmor2> no 39
<kenvandine> ok, we'll it'll end up being something greater than 39 anyway, to get these fixes :)
<mandel> barry, I'll use that time to walk the dog then
<davmor2> indeed
<robru> Mirv, mhr3 what's the scoop on silo 18? can i publish?
<mhr3> robru, it does say "You can publish" :)
<robru> mhr3, I saw two such silos when i woke up, just wondering why mirv only published 11 and not 18 :-P
<robru> no mirv?
<cyphermox_> sil2100: ogra_: sorry, I just have no clue at all why wifi is disabled on boot in those cases. it's pretty hard to reproduce too
<ogra_> damn
<robru> mhr3, k, publishing
<cyphermox_> the only idea I have (but it's going to take a while to test) is to wait until the battery level is critically low, and see if that makes a difference
<cyphermox_> my phone's battery had died, and when I booted and flashed I saw that issue
<cyphermox_> but now that it's been plugged for a while I can't see it anymore
<cyphermox_> it could just be a red herring, but I'd still like to make sure
<ogra_> i doubt davmor2 or popey have their batteries specifically low when testing
<cyphermox_> who knows?
<ogra_> well, indeed
<cyphermox_> popey: davmor2: battery levels good when testing and seeing the wifi issues?
<ogra_> pmcgowan saw it too i think
<pmcgowan> ogra_, which?
<cyphermox_> ogra_: otherwise I'd ship an override in lxc-android-config for NM to enable more debugging, and see if we can reproduce the issue doing more flashing of the devices
<ogra_> pmcgowan, wifi off by default after flashing/OTA
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: when the bug happened, was the battery level low?
<ogra_> cyphermox_, given we are screwed wrt promotions anyway for at least one more image, please go ahead
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, I did not see that particular one
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: alright :)
<pmcgowan> we were having other issues with hotel APs
<ogra_> (there are plenty of things blocking promotion .. so this is probably the best time to add a debug hack)
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: was there a wifi issue?
<bzoltan> kenvandine: Would you check the silo17 for packaging change when you have a sec.
<bzoltan> ?
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, no I think it is wifi config, laptops dropping as well
<pmcgowan> drop connections
<ogra_> pmcgowan, the bug is from last week
<pmcgowan> maybe trying to go to channel 13
<Mirv> robru: hi, just busy still here
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: is this an issue in Malta?
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, yes
<ogra_> i thought i heard you saying you saw it too ... maybe i misremember then
<robru> Mirv, no worries
<pmcgowan> ogra_, dont think so
<Mirv> robru: so I was wondering whether it makes sense to wait that 011 reaches -release together with unity8 before continuing to unity-api
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: ok
<Mirv> sil2100: clock app AP back to 1 failure after re-run http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/39:20140520:20140513.2/8112/ubuntu_clock_app/
<Mirv> "just a quick glance from hotel room"...
<Mirv> robru: bfiller: there's some problem with the spreadsheet, the landing-019 isn't shown from bfiller's line, while the silo is assigned and it's almost built already https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/37/console
<robru> Mirv, cell C33 was blank for some reason (missing formula). fixed
<Mirv> robru: oh, a simple solution :) I tried running the refresh function manually. thanks!
<robru> Mirv, you're welcome!
<Mirv> I also noticed it was shown in your alternative dashboard just fine
<bfiller> going to grab some dinner, I can test when I get back. but should be good
<robru> mhr3 Mirv, checking excuses, looks like there's some regressions for unity-scope-click. any ideas?
<robru> odd, when I click through to the jenkins log it shows passing....
<Mirv> robru: so yes if at the meeting there'd be a sensible network and audio quality it could have been clearer.. so yes, the unity-scopes-shell landing caused a regression, and the fix was in silo 011
<Mirv> robru: but it seems they fixed it in unity-scope-click directly this time. theoretically it should now all sort itself out (unity-scope-click unity-scopes-api, unity8) but needs to be monitored
<robru> Mirv, ok, I'll keep an eye throughout my shift
<robru> Mirv, yeah between your accent and the network quality I couldn't hear a single word you said ;-)
<Mirv> when unity8 is in release pocket, if it gets there, you can ping og_ra to kick an image build but if it gets very late we can just wait for the cronjob
<Mirv> robru: hehe :D
<Mirv> also the mighty internal microphone of the laptop inside a crowded room
<robru> Mirv, yeah, lots of things hurting audio quality today
<robru> Mirv, ok thanks, I have a long weekend of email to catch up on, will monitor it as I go. thanks!
<Mirv> thanks!
<cjwatson> proposed-migration is running now and *should* deal with unity-scope-click etc. ...
<dobey> unity-scope-click is definitely fixed in regards to unity-scopes-api in landing-011
<cjwatson> final: kde-l10n-de,kde-l10n-ptbr,kde-l10n-uk,unity-mir,unity-scope-click,unity-scopes-api,unity-scopes-shell,unity8
<cjwatson> LGTM
<robru> cjwatson, yes, looks good now, thanks
<Mirv> excellent!
<Mirv> ogra_: so, you could kick the image build now
<rsalveti> davmor2: popey: cyphermox_: is bug 1320780 mako only?
<ubot5> bug 1320780 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After flashing, wifi network defaults to off" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320780
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: not afaik; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1320249
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320249 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Manta has no network connection by default" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> interesting, let me check my manta
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: btw, I'm going to upload this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494083/
<rsalveti> argh, wrong window
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: btw, I'm going to upload this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494083/
<rsalveti> interesting, why isn't the locale available for NM without exporting such vars?
<cyphermox_> that was already in
<cyphermox_> I just added --log-* to the exec line
<cyphermox_> (but it means I need to replace the whole script stanza)
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<rsalveti> sounds faird
<rsalveti> *fair
<rsalveti> so we know better what is going on
<cyphermox_> yup
<rsalveti> May 19 15:32:31 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1266]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: why nm would call wlan0 as managed?
<cyphermox_> well, because it is...
<cyphermox_> that just means NM will handle it
<rsalveti> May 19 15:32:31 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1266]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]
<rsalveti> sorry
<rsalveti> oh, ok then
<cyphermox_> rather than it being in an unknown state, it goes deactivated, managed
<rsalveti> thought it'd disable it because it was managed externally (like fixed ip or such)
<cyphermox_> nah
<rsalveti> May 19 15:32:31 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1266]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.
<rsalveti> yeah, in theory it was up (checking popey's logs)
<rsalveti> [   14.880878] wlan: driver loaded
<rsalveti> firmware loaded fine as well
<cyphermox_> not necessarily
<rsalveti> it gives a weird error when it fails to load
<cyphermox_> well on davmor2's bug it definitely wasn't ready
<rsalveti> and if it worked after flipping the switch, the firmware side was fine
<rsalveti> as that gets loaded before the interface is up
<rsalveti> by android
<rsalveti> sigh, I need to wait manta to be charged, and that take ages
<ogra_> Mirv, ok, doing so
<sil2100> An image would be nice
<ogra_> already triggered
<ogra_> oh crap
<ogra_> i missed cyphermox_ above ... i would have waited for that hack to land in the archive first
<ogra_> we shouldnt really carry it for too many images :/
<cyphermox_> meh
 * sil2100 backlogs
<sil2100> What hack?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 40 building (started: 20140520 18:45) ===
<ogra_> sil2100, debug logging in NM
<sil2100> Ah, k
<ogra_> there ... our green image 40
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> pffff ;p
<sil2100> Let's  try achieving that till 50!
<ogra_> we need to build two to three per day to make that before malta though
<ogra_> but yeah, i'm all for it
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: one possibility to look into is if wpa_supplicant failed to start in some corner case
<cyphermox_> the extra debug logging will let us see if that's the case
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: right
<rsalveti> yeah, can't reproduce with my mako
<cyphermox_> I only managed to reproduce it once early this morning
<ogra_> it seems pretty random, yeah
<ogra_> but we even see it in the lab
<cyphermox_> it looks a lot like wpa isn't getting started for some reason
<cyphermox_> but why does this happen now? I have no idea
<rsalveti> probably a race somehow
<ogra_> well, there were two android no-change rebuilds during the network stuff landings
<rsalveti> not sure if that would change anything
<ogra_> i wonder if we have some toolchain issues or so
<rsalveti> same toolchain
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> though in a different build chroot i guess
<cyphermox_> nah
<cyphermox_> you'd see this happening on desktop too
<ogra_> we dont cross build any stuff for desktop
<ogra_> androids build setup is pretty special
<rsalveti> still, would be too weird
<cyphermox_> wpasupplicant is the same everywhere
<ogra_> indeed
<rsalveti> not failing for flo
<ogra_> cyphermox_, oh, i thought you refer to androids wpa_supplicant, sorry
<ogra_> rsalveti, one out of ten times it does here
<rsalveti> wonder if it is the same issue though
<ogra_> i think davmor2 saw it more often ... but given the sprint network issues i doubt we can take any of his data serious now
<rsalveti> could be firmware failing to load
<davmor2> hey guys, so batteries were good, I've seen flo fail once mako and manta fail on every update
<davmor2> ogra_: rsalveti this isn't the network
<davmor2> this is definitely that the wifi is switched off if you turn it on it connects with no issues
<ogra_> davmor2, well pat said you guys have network issues with the APs
<ogra_> ignore manta btw ... that has other issues
<cyphermox_> davmor2: OTA updates always or do you flash bootstrap?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah so with that you got the icon trying to connect but failing this is that the wifi is physically turned off
<cyphermox_> I've tried a few OTA updates and couldn't reproduce te bug either
<davmor2> cyphermox_: popey 's was flash mineis ota and then a flash to double check
<cyphermox_> if you just OTA and then flash again on top of it, you can't get any useful data
<cyphermox_> we'll just need to wait for more images, with the NM debug lgos
<cyphermox_> *logs
<cyphermox_> can't do any more than that for now
<davmor2> no the flash was latter on in the day when you asked for log but popey beat me to it
<davmor2> ogra_: so Mirv opened up a silo for bil to land the qt pim fix for the missing contacts are you going to try and push that at all today or will it just get picked up in the morning build
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont think i'll do further image builds today ...
<davmor2> cyphermox_: if I get flo with the issue tomorrow I'll leave it in the broken state for you to get on :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no worries just checking :)
<ogra_> we need to wait for 2h after the current one finished til we get all test results
<ogra_> the img build just started ... so thats 3-3.5h
<davmor2> ogra_: whats the curent build include?
<ogra_> unity8
<ogra_> and click scope iirc
<davmor2> oh nice :)
<Mirv> dumdidum
<ogra_> :)
<cyphermox_> davmor2: great, thanks
<davmor2> I'm just trying out Mirv 5.3 on flo and if this breaks I'm going to hunt him down
<ogra_> we can surely have another build nefore cron, but someone nees to watch the tests closely for that
<ogra_> *before
<ogra_> and that wont be me tonight :P
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2: so I'm writing the e-mail now - so the pim fix is in a silo, right?
<Mirv> I won't tell my room number
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2: do you guys know anything about the content-hub fix?
<ogra_> sil2100, nope ... not more than whats in the backlog from ken above
<davmor2> Mirv: was it silo 19 for the pim fix?
<davmor2> sil2100: I know nothing about it
<sil2100> davmor2: yes
<Mirv> davmor2: silo 19, yes
<davmor2> sil2100: ^ so there it is building away I guess ;)
<davmor2> Mirv: so far so good it's reboot and back at the google logo :D
<davmor2> Mirv: is it me is 5.3 faster again?
<davmor2> Mirv: that's it I'm hunting you down click scope is really laggy on 5.3 drawing all the apps ;)
<Mirv> davmor2: "stability and performance", of course it's faster! :)
<Mirv> cool, my first quick hacks of final 5.3 builds for the most important modules seem to work. copying.
<davmor2> Mirv: performance on click scope is really bad however scroll on the music scope and on the carousel is lovely :)  So I'll let you of this time don't do it again ;)
<davmor2> Mirv: so playing music from the scope works but not, opening Music app
<Mirv> davmor2: yep, that was noticed. media-hub finished a rebuild but it does not seem to affect anything
<davmor2> Mirv: yeah which I think was possibly expected right?
<davmor2> Mirv: what happens for you is you try to open music in grooveshark from the scope?
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. why did we suddenly get 1 failure in clock app after that re-run? Just 'like that'?
<sil2100> Or did something magical happen?
<davmor2> sil2100: magic
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, and GO DRINK BEER or something ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: I think we were seeing random white screens when popey was running the ap tests so it might just be that the issue was the app white screen so all the tests after that died
<Mirv> davmor2: I can't test now. I've forwarded network to the device over USB at the hotel room and the scopes etc don't recognize that hack of a network connection
<Mirv> sil2100: excellent idea, but just a moment while I do a few more little little things... like compiling the world
<Mirv> sil2100: just magic
<Mirv> one less problem with 5.3, though. it turned out toolbar is only broken in notes, but seems to work ~elsewhere
<davmor2> Mirv: I thought you said oxide worked?
<Mirv> davmor2: oxide worked as in it built, webbrowser hasn't been yet rebuilt
<davmor2> Mirv: I can't get the browser to open at all
<Mirv> davmor2: webbrowser uses quite heavy amount of private stuff so that might actually start to work after the rebuild.
<Mirv> which should start soonish
<davmor2> Mirv: ah right that would explain what I'm seeing then with grooveshark etc then
<davmor2> Mirv: confirmed, however open the clock app
<davmor2> Mirv: sudoku app crashes
<Mirv> davmor2: yeah the black box feels a bit like what Saviq was already debugging I think related why the launcher is black
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, one more thing
<davmor2> Mirv: don't fall for it
<sil2100> Mirv: since I saw you talking with nik90_ about the clock-app failures - do you know if the fix for those is already done? Since the bug says that the fix in UITK has already landed in staging
<Saviq> bug #1321189
<ubot5> bug 1321189 in Unity 8 "Launcher is black on Qt 5.3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321189
<sil2100> Mirv: but do you know if that actually fixes the problem?
<davmor2> Saviq: yeah there are black boxes on the clock app too
<Mirv> sil2100: which bug?
<sil2100> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1319401 <- this one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319401 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Clock app alarms ignores the day set by the user" [Critical,Fix committed]
<sil2100> Mirv: it's the one nik90_ mentioned to be the cause of the one failure that's left
<sil2100> At least in the past it was
<Mirv> sil2100: no, right, I don't know if/how it's done
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, let's poke nik90_ tomorrow some more then
<Mirv> I vaguely remember a discussion but I don't remember the content of the discussion
<davmor2> Mirv: so weather app has an odd issue, you search for a city to add and then it crashes :)
<sil2100> davmor2: asac mentioned that it's really broken that app...
<sil2100> I don't use it so I don't know
<sil2100> But I guess we should really push the developers there
<davmor2> sil2100: no this is testing 5.3 on 5.2.1 it was working okayish
<sil2100> davmor2: ah, well, okayish sounds good but as I said, I heard asac mention it being broken
<davmor2> it hates malta that is for sure :)
<ogra_> switching days and such is really behaving weird
 * ogra_ never found out which way you actually need to swipe 
<davmor2> ogra_: stick to normal days then
<ogra_> well, if i want to know the weather in two days i need to get to that day
<davmor2> ogra_: in calendar or weather?
 * ogra_ rarely wants to know the weather for today ... luckily my house has windows to look through 
<ogra_> weather
<ogra_> calendar is fine
<davmor2> weather you just swipe up the go to the next day and down to go to the previous one :)
<ogra_> behavior wise that iis
<davmor2> ogra_: but I agree I would prefer side to side the same as the calendar app it just makes more sense :)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> and you need to swipe below or above the temp
<ogra_> on the temp does make it behave weird
<dobey> the weather app is totally non intuitive
<davmor2> Mirv: open calculator do you see the bottom of the 0 cut off
<Mirv> doh, I need oSoMoN tomorrow. while oxide built fine, webbrowser-app is using some private function that doesn't exist anymore
<davmor2> Mirv: uhoh
<Mirv> davmor2: yeah, so 1 or 2 pixels missing from the numbers
<Mirv> like a slightly too big font size for the reserved space
<davmor2> yeah that's sounds about right
<davmor2> Mirv: is system settings app empty for you?
<davmor2> Mirv: ah no so just battery I'm assuming the graph builder thing is different
<davmor2> Mirv: and the back button on the bottom bar doesn't go back
<davmor2> Mirv: brightness is blank too
<Mirv> davmor2: yeah the subpages seem pretty empty
<davmor2> Mirv: okay so the top view icons are good the page within settings are not :(
<davmor2> Mirv: on a plus side indicators look pretty good :)
<davmor2> Mirv: ha can't setup accounts so cant try contacts sync or installing apps :D
<Mirv> my main goal for now is to get that qtdeclarative copied over but I'm waiting for ages for LP to publish the already built binaries
<Mirv> because there was one critical sounding bug fix after RC so it'd be nice to have in the correct PPA before morning
<Mirv> I wish LP was faster in that publishing part of things
<Mirv> "finished 28 minutes ago"
<Mirv> cjwatson: ^ have there been any thoughts/plans on reducing the time from successful build to having the packages available for apt?
<Mirv> I've noticed that it's often quite a lot of the waiting time I'm doing in general on packages, in proportion to the build times
<sil2100> Mirv: still not beer-drinking? ;) Come on, you can't wait for the whole world to build itself!
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 40 DONE (finished: 20140520 20:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/40.changes ===
<Mirv> there we go
<Mirv> Saviq: FYI too qtbase, qtxmlpatterns, qtdeclarative (waiting for publishing for 20 mins or so still) updated to final 5.3.0 in qt5-beta2 PPA. I don't think many others had changes after RC.
<davmor3> Mirv: I'm going down the bar on 0 for a drink do you want one
<nik90_> Mirv: is there a place to work now?
<asac> Clock -> click city, search "Hamburg", select hamburg, click "Alarm" in the top navigation -> crash :)
<asac> but on latest devel i think
<asac> btw, since when do i need an ubuntu one account to update my system image?
<asac> hmm. let me reask that in -touch
<nik90_> asac: latest devel or devel_proposes?
<asac> nik90_: i think its latest devel
<asac> but could be its not the latest devel because of the reason above (e.g. refuse to upgrade due to not having account)
<davmor3> nik90_ where we have coffe if you want decent internet
<nik90_> asac: A partial fix for that landed in proposed
<nik90_> davmor3: ah..thnx..
<asac> nik90_: cool. is that a fix in clock app directly? or somewhere else?
<sil2100> nik90_: is that the fix in UITK you mentioned?
<davmor3> Mirv drink?
<ogra_> asac, latest devel is 28 ... latest proposed was 39 until a few mins ago
<asac> right
<asac> thats fine
<asac> i am just using #28
<nik90_> asac: it was a Eds fix
<asac> and cant upgrade because of -touch :)
<nik90_> sil2100: no that's not the fix I was talking about
<asac> ok, then lets hope we get the final issues for promotion fixed soon
<ogra_> yeah, saw that
<Mirv> davmor3: needs to be tomorrow, I'm too tired
<asac> guess TRAINCON-0 is coming soonish
 * ogra_ never had a phone without U1 account ... cant tell if that ever worked without ... 
<asac> if people cant self coordinate.
<ogra_> well, kens is surely the most serious one
<asac> ogra_: right i sense that not many see this. hence, i keep it :)
<Mirv> nik90_: hotel room :D
<asac> ogra_: how did kens issue slip in?
<asac> ogra_: feels like somethign that a silo should be able to reveal
<davmor3> asac: I think it is only needed for app updates but the message is misleading but I could be wrong
<ogra_> asac, no idea ... i only heard about it today when it was already there
<ogra_> too much other stuff broken atm :P
<sil2100> asac: I guess one of the reasons why this one slipped is that basically no one changes backgrounds anymore
<sil2100> Since it doesn't make that much sense
<asac> sil2100: so why is it a problem if its just something that noone does anymore?
<sil2100> asac: it's still a regression ;) I think this simply needs to be added to the test plan for content-hub
<sil2100> asac: we can't assume no one will do that on the 'stable' images, so we shouldn't ship without that in - but the fix seems to be quick
<sil2100> asac: or we revert, which is a bit more painful
<asac> sil2100: i dont disagree, just want to know which behaviour is now broken :)
<asac> whatever behaviour is broken that is a real problem for us should be in the testplan i guess
<asac> changing backgrounds probably isnt :)
<ogra_> well, it isnt actualyl a problem until we can actually change them again
<asac> but the issue is titled "ABI breakage"
<ogra_> (which gets hopefully fixed at some point
<ogra_> )
<asac> isnt there a tool way to find those abi breakages?
 * ogra_ gets dinner
<asac> and prevent landings without testplan extension?
<mandel> barry, I have been able to reproduce the bug
<mandel> barry, I should have a fix tommorrow morning
<barry> mandel: w00t!  what was it?
<mandel> barry, both signals are raised, first canceled, then error
<mandel> barry, inheritance sucks
<barry> certainly c++ style inheritance <wink>
<barry> mandel: glad you found it.  thanks for digging into it
<mandel> barry, no worries, we are fine in the phone but I'll get the fix in a silo asap
<mandel> barry, plus the exit fix
<barry> mandel: awesome.  if you have a branch, i can test it
<barry> well, maybe tomorrow
<mandel> barry, in a few hours, my plan is to get the branch in a silo so that you can test it using a deb package
<barry> mandel: sounds good (although an armhf deb doesn't help me)
<barry> mandel: but do your thing, don't let me stop you
<mandel> barry, silos generate all of them :)
<barry> +1
<mandel> barry, that is the reason I'm pushing it into a silo ehe
<ogra_> if you only had written it in go from the beginning
 * ogra_ ducks 
<mandel> ogra_, puto! ;)
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> ogra_, then I would be fixing dbus issues :P
<ogra_> haha
<mandel> ogra_, one question it is better to use mk-sbuild to create a chroot, am I right?
<ogra_> uh, dont ask me, i never follow standards :P
 * ogra_ uses plain bootstrapped chroots all the time 
<ogra_> i think the typical developer uses mk-sbuild though, yeah
<mandel> ogra_, ok, I don't want the nokia guys to go crazy :)
<ogra_> hah
<mandel> at least, the guys that are tyring to port ubuntu touch to the nokia phones should do it, right?
<mandel> ogra_, I'm trying to extend the porting guide..
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, i think there are docs on the wiki ... you could link to them
<mandel> I want to port my N900 so docs are welcome :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> give me the image once you are done
<cjwatson> Mirv: Heh, a year or two ago 28 minutes would have been counted as amazingly fast
<cjwatson> Mirv: We've made a lot of improvements in the last year or two and there are certainly some more things planned, although there aren't enough people working on Launchpad ...
<cjwatson> Mirv: I think the next few things will be triggering the handed-off bits on snakefruit rather than having it poll, parallelising cron.germinate, and caching Sources generation in apt-ftparchive
<cjwatson> Mirv: It's worth bearing in mind that everyone has a cognitive bias here though; after a few weeks of any given speedup you stop noticing it :-)
<cjwatson> So, yeah, we'll be speeding things up, and I guarantee that a few weeks after we do the next thing people will be asking why it's so slow - such is life I guess ;-)
<cjwatson> I was actually working on parallelising cron.germinate this evening, but not getting correct output out of it yet
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-21
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 41 building (started: 20140521 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 41 DONE (finished: 20140521 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/41.changes ===
* wgrant changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Launchpad offline 06:00 - 06:30 UTC | Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks for sharing. it's true that everyone takes granted all the huge speedups that have already been made. I can't remember anymore the 20 hour armhf builds :)
* wgrant changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<balloons> fginther, 4 more apps to turn on pep8/pyflakes. This should be everything; stock-ticker-mobile-app
<balloons> rss reader
<balloons> terminal
<balloons> ubuntu-docviewer-app
<balloons> fginther, also, as I mentioned yesterday, not sure if you saw, rss reader jenkins is approving merges where tests fail
<fginther> balloons, let me look at the rss issue
<fginther> balloons, the rssreader landing with failing tests is intentional. When the tests were first added to ci, they weren't passing, we wanted the feedback, but not to block landing until the tests could be fixed. Are we now in a position to block landings and fix the tests? If so, I'll switch them to block.
<balloons> fginther, are any other tests not set on block atm?
<balloons> fginther, interesting we never switched them on :-)
<fginther> balloons, rssreader is the only one
<balloons> fginther, ok, I think it's fine to switch it back on. I'll have a look to make sure it's passing in trunk
<fginther> balloons, can you review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/coreapps-pep8-2/+merge/220382
<fginther> cjwatson, we've put together a plan while here in Malta for doing autopkgtest with click packages. Are you interested in more details?
<mhr3> is the spreadsheet broken again?
<Mirv> mhr3: in which way?
<mhr3> resumed from suspend and the page didn't update
<mhr3> but after refresh it's looking ok
<mhr3> let's call it chrome bug
<cjwatson> fginther: sure, though hopefully it doesn't require changing click itself (except maybe docs)
<sil2100> Phew
<fginther> cjwatson, no, the click package itself isn't be changed to run the tests. The general idea is to add a file 'click/tests/control' in the source tree that adt-run will interpret and perform the right magic
<fginther> cjwatson, it will basically mirror the format used by autopkgtest for debian tests
<balloons> fginther, approved
<cjwatson> fginther: Having a click/ prefix there is odd given that there's no existing click/ directory, unlike for Debian packages where debian/ already exists.  How about just tests/control?
<cjwatson> fginther: How will you find the source tree for a given click package?  A manifest key or something?
<cjwatson> fginther: (And the right version of that source tree, too)
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/media-hub/gallery_trusted/+merge/220386 please?
<sil2100> jhodapp: looking
<jhodapp> k
<fginther> cjwatson, there is already a click/ directory. Also, this will use a bzr revid in the click manifest to reference the test source. sergiusens has some more details on this
<cjwatson> fginther: Not conventionally there isn't
<cjwatson> bzr> ok
<cjwatson> fginther: I mean, you might find it in one or two packages, but it's not part of the format or anything
<fginther> cjwatson, I see. Our assumption was that is was a common thing
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, I see you're CI-train enabled - would you like to add the landing request yourself? It will take up to a few minutes, and then you won't have to ask for that anymore
<jhodapp> sil2100, I am yes, though I've not done that before...anything special I need to know?
<cjwatson> fginther: The only part of the source tree that's at all implied by click itself is the manifest.json file (even that has an overrideable location, although I'm guessing most people don't bother)
<sil2100> jhodapp: just go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/ add a new row and fill out these fields: Description (of the landing), lander (enter your name), test plan (enter a test plan or a link to the test plan) and then Merge propolsals to land
<jhodapp> sil2100, easy enough, thanks
<sil2100> jhodapp: after those fields are filled, go to column 'Ready?' and set it to Yes
<sil2100> jhodapp: we'll get a ping automatically once a landing is set to ready :)
<jhodapp> perfect
<sil2100> Laney: I published for you ;)
<sil2100> Laney: (forgot you had the power)
<Laney> oh
<Laney> thanks!
<sil2100> Laney: no worries, I set you as the 'publisher' ;)
<dednick> sil2100: hi. did you get my message about unity-mir-devel-ci yesterday?
<sil2100> dednick: hi! hm, I probably missed it - what's up?
<dednick> sil2100: we think it should be including mir staging ppa. otherwise it's just building against mir trunk releases rather than mir/devel.
<jhodapp> sil2100, I got pinged by the ci-train bot, will it create the silo automatically and build it now?
<sil2100> jhodapp: I will now assign a silo for you - once that's done, you'll get pinged and you will be able to build stuff in your silo :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, perfect thanks
<kenvandine> sil2100, the abi fix for content-hub is proposed
<ogra_> Wellark, how is the work on the .crash going ?
<ogra_> Wellark, given it shows up on every dialer-app test it should be very easy to reproduce it locally so you can gather the backtrace on your phone
<bfiller> sil2100: can we have a silo for line 38 please (content-hub fix)
<sil2100> bfiller, kenvandine: thanks guys! Will assign, now in a meeting so things are slower ;)
<sil2100> bfiller, kenvandine: it's assigned and ready for action
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<kenvandine> awesome
<sergiusens> fginther:  cjwatson: the click directory in the projects is just a convention and not stuck on stone, it could be anything really; I'm not sure we should tie this to the click spec proper even
<cjwatson> sergiusens: It seems weird to me to have a click directory in app source trees at all
<cjwatson> And certainly if it's only for autopkgtests
<sergiusens> cjwatson: it was more for click specific build artifacts, to keep the cmake rules separated
<cjwatson> OK; but I expect lots of autopkgtests will be in native packages that don't need anything like cmake rules anyway
<cjwatson> Er, QML packages, not native packages
<Mirv> sil2100: hey sorry I lost now this morning's sessions, I had a session here and lost track of time
<cjwatson> So, well, I mean I've tried to stay out of defining a source package layout in general, but I do think it's worth thinking about keeping it simple when complexity isn't required
<dednick> sil2100: is applying the mir staging ppa an option for the unity-mir-devel CI?
<sil2100> dednick: ok, so, after the meetings now
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yeah, that's true
<sil2100> dednick: I think you'll have to poke vila about that I guess
<dednick> sil2100: ok. thanks.
<sil2100> dednick: since I'm only managing ci-train ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: no worries! Indeed I thought you might be in some sessions now
<vila> dednick: do you have the url for the CI job ? (I suspect that will end up on fginther plate but I can have a look first)
<dednick> vila: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-mir-devel-ci/10/
<vila> dednick: right, so http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-devel-ci/ internally
<vila> dednick: the mir staging ppa is http://ppa.launchpad.net/mir-team/staging/ubuntu ?
<dednick> vila: er... yes? https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging
<vila> dednick: yeah, sorry, apt syntax ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: I would need a Silo for the line 39
<bzoltan> sil2100: sorry for being pushy :)
<sil2100> ;)
<vila> fginther: I suspect dednick wants something like adding D09add_ppa-mir-team-staging to the unit-mir-devel-ci jobs but I can't find them in cu2d-config stacks...
<sil2100> bzoltan: assigning!
<vila> fginther: bah, silly, stacks/head/unity8.cfg ? Or is it ./stacks/no-dailies/mir.cfg instead ?
<vila> fginther: something like https://pastebin.canonical.com/110519/ ?
<fginther> vila, sorry, in a meeting
<fginther> vila, looking now
<vila> fginther: no worries
<davmor2> did I miss the landing team meeting?
<mandel> sil2100, hello! I have noticed your comment about the platform-api work
<fginther> vila, the devel jobs are under ./stacks/no-dailies/mir.cfg
<fginther> vila, the proper notation for the hook is D09add_ppa~mir-team~staging
<davmor2> sil2100: did I miss the landing team meeting?
<vila> fginther: ack, with that change, should I just file a MP ?
<vila> davmor2: you weren't there as far as I could see ;)
<davmor2> but it's now surely I just got a ping for it
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah ;) We'll have a dogfooding request for you later during the afternoon
<davmor2> sil2100: when did it happen so I can make sure my calendar is in sync
<vila> fginther: when you can, https://code.launchpad.net/~vila/cupstream2distro-config/add-staging-ppa-to-mir-devel/+merge/220413 (will search the playbook for the next steps ;)
<vila> fginther: which seems to be https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/UpstreamMerger#Updating_job_configurations
<fginther> vila, I added a comment. '~' is used as a separator between the team name and the ppa name.
<vila> fginther: ha damn, bad eyes ;)
<vila> fginther: fixed
<fginther> vila, approved, and yes, the job http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/deploy-cupstream2distro-config/ is used to update the configurations once the MP has merged
<fginther> balloons, FYI the coreapps updates have been deployed to jenkins
<vila> fginther: \o/ finally ! I thought I'll never be able to file a MP against cu2d-config ;)
<fginther> vila, you're the new maintainer :-)
<vila> ha ha ha, brace yourselves !
<pete-woods> hi all! can anyone tell me how to configure a PPA to build ARM packages?
<vila> fginther: landed, so,  http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/deploy-cupstream2distro-config/ with stacks=stacks/no-dailies/mir.cfg  ?
<fginther> vila, that's correct
<vila> fginther: two questions: should I check that no jobs are running ? do you deploy all jobs on a regular basis ?
<fginther> vila no and no
<vila> fginther: ack
<fginther> vila, the deploy script ensures that jobs are not in progress before deploying them, as a result the deploy script can take some time as it waits for jobs to complete
 * vila nods
 * vila monitors http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/deploy-cupstream2distro-config/183/console
<vila> dednick: once the job above completes, you should be all set, ideally we'll have you trigger a run to ensure this works as expected, do you have a failing job to test with ?
<vila> dednick, fginther: oh, hmm, many running jobs to wait for, this will take longer than I thought
<dednick> vila: failing job: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-mir-devel-ci/10/
<dednick> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-devel-ci/10
<vila> fginther: hmm, is it enough to add D09add_ppa~mir-team~staging to the 'hooks' parameter in the job above to test the job without waiting for the new config to be deployed ?
<vila> fginther: in a re-run that is
<vila> *rebuild
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> brb, going for lunch - I'll be around on IRC
<ogra_> cyphermox_, so i was asked to revert the lxc-android-config upload today to make sure we csan promote if that gets possible ... are you ok with only having it in image 41 to get the needed debug data ?
<vila> dednick, fginther: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/deploy-cupstream2distro-config/183/console just finished, I'll re-run http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-devel-ci/10 with the added ppa (I've checked that the job has been properly updated for the next runs)
<fginther> vila, make sure you just don't hit the rebuild link
<vila> fginther: I did, what's the issue ?
<fginther> vila, rebuild will reuse the exact same parameters, you need to make sure the new parameters (with the ppa hook) are added
<vila> fginther: oh yes, I did, I *added* the ppa after checking that the next runs will include it
<Mirv> sil2100: so.. nik90_ managed to trigger an association in my head - so I've seen locally that sometimes evolution-calendar-service and indicator-datetime start both consuming 100% CPU, possibly after running calendar app AP tests. so the theory nekhelesh is now testing is that clock app AP starts being extra flaky at least someties if it's run after the calendar app AP tests
<fginther> vila, ah, then it should be ok
<Mirv> sil2100: and this CPU burning is a situation that persists over reboots, unless one wipes the device or removes enough the the .config/.local/.cache contents
<vila> fginther: in fact, to avoid tyops, I copied the ppa from the updated job ;)
<vila> well, the hook adding the ppa that is
<vila> dednick: the job to monitor is http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-devel-ci/13/console (and its subjobs)
<vila> dednick: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-mir-devel-ci/13/console finished green. Success ?
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<bregma> where do we file bugs against ci-train itself?
<cjwatson> bregma: cupstream2distro project
<sil2100_> Mirv: oh
<sil2100_> Mirv: that makes some sense, didn't know the CPU burning was so serious (i.e. persisting over reboots)
<sil2100_> Mirv: I think this might need a bug and some serious investigation
<sil2100_> davmor2: so, as for testing, we might need the 'next' image we produce tested
<cyphermox_> ogra_: not really, we still haven't fixed all these bugs
<cyphermox_> is it blocking promotion in any way?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> sil2100 doesnt like to promote with extensive loggin
<ogra_> you have image 41 to get  the data, thast possibly enough
<ogra_> unless you strongly feel it is not indeed :)
<sil2100> cyphermox_, ogra_: I would just like to have the next image without debugging, as #41 can be used as the 'data logger'
<sil2100> But I'm open to propositions ;)
<cyphermox_> meh
<cyphermox_> do as you want
<ogra_> i dont care either way and can upload a revert or not ... but i dont like an upset cyphermox_ :)
 * sil2100 wouldn't like an upset cyphermox_ as well
<cyphermox_> if you feel it's necessary to revert, please do
<sil2100> Especially that we're counting so much on cyphermox_'s and rsalveti's combined efforts on that WiFi issue ;) And manta ;p
<cyphermox_> ogra_: did the new network indicator come up with #28?
<ogra_> cyphermox_, yes
<ogra_> i guess yourefer to the new bug
<ogra_> not sure why he didnt get it running with 28
<sil2100> cyphermox_: actually in 28 it got 'fixed', as it landed in 27 but without urfkill
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> wait
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the new indicator was after 28
<sil2100> Right, indeed
<ogra_> landed in 30 or so ... but without unity8 so we had it broekn til ... hmm ... i think 31
 * ogra_ checks
<cyphermox_> ah, 29
<sil2100> cyphermox_: 29
<cyphermox_> ugh
<sil2100> Right, too many indicator-network landings...
<ogra_> yeah, 29 but broken
<ogra_> 31 had the fix in unity8
<cyphermox_> how was 28?
<ogra_> 28 was fine
<cyphermox_> isn't that the last promoted image?
<ogra_> we promoted it
<cyphermox_> right
<ogra_> running it here quite happily
<cyphermox_> so what was the state of manta on 28?
<ogra_> we had issues in the lab
<cyphermox_> so no tests?
 * cyphermox_ sighs
<ogra_> iirc you and me talked abouut it and you thought it was a driver issue
<sil2100> No tests, manta was anyway in no 'good' state since a long time
<ogra_> manta broke in 27 http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/
<ogra_> and had no successful tests since
<cyphermox_> ugh
<cyphermox_> it's not even half done
<cyphermox_> that's worthless
<vila> dednick: ping
<sil2100> bfiller: how's testing of the content-hub landing going?
<bfiller> sil2100: been in meetings all day, about to test it
<dednick_> vila: yo. that seems to have done the trick.
<sil2100> bfiller: thank you :)
<bfiller> sil2100: ken said it was working from the silo but I will verify
<ogra_> yeah, we dont trust ken :P
<vila> dednick_: ack, good then
<nik90_> sil2100: I was able to test and confirm Mirv's theory. So if you run the calendar before the clock app, you then have 5 failures (on image 41) on a clean wiped phone. If you don't run the calendar tests, then there is only 1 clock test failure which is related to the SDK regression that you are already aware of.
<sil2100> nik90_: ah! Damn, that would make sense as the order of tests on smoketesting varies between runs
<sil2100> nik90_, Mirv: good catch!
<sil2100> nik90_, Mirv: I wonder since how long we have that CPU burning bug, we'll have to track that down anyway and fill a bug
<nik90_> sil2100: I am reporting the bug against indicator-datetime and EDS since Mirv said both were showing high CPU usage.
<nik90_> sil2100: I will check with renato if he has any thoughts on this.
<sil2100> nik90_: thanks, awesome :)
<nik90_> yw
<sil2100> nik90_: btw. do you know what's the status of the SDK regression? Any news on that being handled?
<sil2100> Is a fix for that in staging already?
<nik90_> sil2100: there is already a fix which has been approved and merged into staging.
<nik90_> sil2100: there is currently a SDK landing which is being tested across all apps. They have 4 failures across other apps. Until that clears up, they wont release it
<sil2100> Excellent, so it's in the UITK silo then
<sil2100> That's great news
<nik90_> sil2100: yes
 * sil2100 likes such news
<sil2100> ;)
<nik90_> :)
<mhr3> sil2100, reconf 011 pls
<sil2100> mhr3: ACK
<sil2100> mhr3: done
<mhr3> ty
<davmor2> sil2100: sure give me  a ping when it's done I'm kinda all over the place
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> Mirv: ubuntu-ui-toolkit was just uploaded, are you also uploading the -gles version as well?
<rsalveti> thought that the -gles package would be part of the same silo
<rsalveti> let me update it again
<sil2100> popey: who's the main upstream developer of the terminal app?
<Mirv> rsalveti: right, for UI Toolkit we should insert this to bzoltan's teams preparations of the PPA. so when it's tested, one more step to upload -gles to the same PPA. but I should have caught it before publishing, I guess this just needs rinse and repeating before it becomes routine.
<Mirv> sorry about that, I even have a note of it on top of my todo list that if any of the list of these packages come in, remember gles...
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah, no worries, we'll get used to it :-)
<popey> sil2100: there isnt one
<barry> mandel: any word on the new udm?
<mandel> barry, I'm trying to get a silo with several fixes (I needed to add a mms fix) as soon as it is there I'll ping you
<bfiller> sil2100: content-hub silo is going to need another MR (: we're working on it
<sil2100> bfiller: ACK! If a reconfigure from us is needed, just give me a poke :)
<barry> mandel: sounds good, thanks
<popey> sil2100: why, is there a problem?
<sil2100> popey: no, just creating a list
<mandel> barry, the bug was "quite simple" the canceled signal was raised on error before the error signal was, the reason, we cancel all downloads in a group download when there is an error
<barry> mandel: hmm.  i wouldn't expect both an error signal and a cancel signal
<mandel> barry, that is the bug, just error should be raised
<barry> ah, gotcha
<mandel> barry, and that is the reason why none of my scripts was seeing the error, because I was not using a group downloads :-/
<barry> mandel: i think it would make a lot of sense to add integration tests both to dep-8/autopkgtest and in the udm test plan
<mandel> barry, yes, definetly
<mandel> barry, I have always added the system updates happy path to my test plan
<mandel> barry, we never tested a 404 for example
<barry> mandel: do you test against the real system-image.ubuntu.com?
<mandel> barry, yes, I always go back several images, install the silo udm and do an update
<barry> mandel: that explains why the 404 path was never tested.  s-i.u.c has a blacklist keyring.  most of the unittests in s-i don't
<barry> (and a 404 is an expected use case)
<mandel> barry, exactly
<barry> mandel: there's also this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1321481
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321481 in system-image (Ubuntu) "run integration tests from autopkgtest" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> barry, then we have no excuse not to have them ;)
<barry> mandel: exactly.  i will definitely add stuff to s-i's autopkgtest.  should i open a new bug on udm for similar, or just add a bugtask to 1321481
<mandel> barry, yes please
<barry> mandel: which one? :)
<mandel> barry, first, sorry hehe
<ogra_> Wellark, did you see my ping from this morning about the crash ?
<barry> mandel: LP: #1321795
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1321795 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Add DEP-8 / autopkgtest integration tests for system-image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321795
<ted> What's the channel for the ci-train bot?
<ogra_> ubuntu-choo-choo or some such
<mandel> ted, ubuntu-ci-choo-choo
<ogra_> or ci-choo-choo
<mandel> ted, don't listen to ogra, listen to me :)
<ogra_> right
<mandel> ogra_, buuuu
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> ogra_, I just crashed firefox..
<ted> Heh, thanks guys :-)
<davmor2> I'm going to do a fresh flash I think, cyphermox_ awe_ If I flash to an older version and upgrade will those logs be of use to you guys?
<Wellark> ogra_: sorry, no.
<cyphermox_> davmor2: yes
 * sil2100 archives landings
<cyphermox_> davmor2: though enabling debugging logs is even better after you do the initial flash, before OTA
<davmor2> right give me a bit then
<ogra_> <ogra_> Wellark, how is the work on the .crash going ?
<ogra_> <ogra_> Wellark, given it shows up on every dialer-app test it should be very easy to reproduce it locally so you can gather the backtrace on your phone
<nik90_> Mirv: forgot to link you the bug report, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1321775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321775 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage observed across EDS and indicator-datetime causing clock app tests to fail" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> cyphermox_: right I'll ping you when the flash is done then
<cyphermox_> davmor2: I should be able to reproduce the issue, we need to find out exactly how to reproduce it
<Mirv> nik90_: great, thanks!
<nik90_> Mirv: well thnk you for the theory :)
<tedg> Can someone hit build on silo 6 for me? Seems Google docs only works with a pointer for URLs.
<tedg> I lost all my pointer devices upgrading to Utopic :-/
<ogra_> use a phone, touchscreens work :P
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> tedg: ok, sure
 * ogra_ doesnt want to know how the spreadsheet looks on a phone though :)
<tedg> ogra_, Interestingly the touch screen on my laptop is working intermittently, but chrome seems to see that as a gesture device and won't allow clicking on the buttons in the spreadsheet with it.
<tedg> sil2100, Thanks!
<ogra_> yeah, you need to install ubuntu touch then ;)
 * ogra_ tries to look innocent
<tedg> Oh, I would if Mir would work on my system :-/
<tedg> Not sure what's up there. Perhaps try again with the new kernel in Utopic.
<Wellark> ogra_: i will take a look ASAP
<Wellark> which might be next week, though.. :(
<Wellark> as long as we don't have AP tests failing for that
<davmor2> cyphermox_: by the way why is bluetooth always on on reboot again?
<cyphermox_> should be?
<mandel> barry, I forgot to mention, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/canceled-signal/+merge/220487
<davmor2> cyphermox_: no it's on, on every reboot even if you turn it off
<barry> mandel: diff updating.  do you want me to try the patch or just review it?
<mandel> barry, try the patch and confirm that it works
<mandel> barry, the patch is tiny
<mandel> barry, fix and update the test to check that the signal is not raised
<davmor2> cyphermox_: any way phone rebooted what do you want doing?
<sil2100> Oh shit, it's so late already, almost time for the meeting
<tedg> Ah, found it in the help. Open a URL with "Alt+Enter"
<cyphermox_> davmor2: are you seeing the bug right now?
<barry> mandel: taking a while to update the diff.  can you pastebin me a patch?
<davmor2> cyphermox_: meh no this time it's come up
<davmor2> brb
<mandel> barry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7497869/
<mandel> barry, is that good enough?
<barry> mandel: that should work.  i'll apply that on top of the exit fix
<davmor2> cyphermox_: let me retry
<tedg> What's the situation with platform API on arm64, powerpc and ppc64el ?
<tedg> Seems like it's changed for Utopic?
<tedg> My package is dep-waiting on the library there.
<tedg> I guess the real question, can I release the package with those in dep-wait? :-)
<davmor2> cyphermox_: \o/ no I have it again
<davmor2> but lets talk after the meeting now :)
<sil2100> \o/
<cjwatson> tedg: Nothing has changed in utopic
<cjwatson> tedg: Which package?
<tedg> cjwatson, Indicator-location, but it's just waiting. https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+packages
<tedg> I assumed they were failing to build or something?
<cjwatson> tedg: That's fine, since indicator-location isn't built on those architectures in utopic.  rmadison -s utopic -S indicator-location
<cjwatson> tedg: Only architecture support *regressions* are a problem.  This isn't.
<tedg> cjwatson, Ah, okay. Cool, thanks.
<sil2100> bfiller: how's the testing of the content-hub landing going?
<bfiller> sil2100: updating right now,, will konw in a few
<davmor2> Mirv: meeting
<sil2100> robru: meeting!
<lool> sil2100: heya
<sil2100> lool: hey!
<lool> just a heads up that I've pushed the 14.10-dev1 frameworks
<lool> this is exactly like the 14.04 addition that we have in archive and not in image, so it doesn't change anything
<lool> (in both cases no app is using the frameworks)
<lool> (just wanted to mention it so that it doesn't come as a surprize)
<cjwatson> lool: an MP for lp:click/devel to educate click/chroot.py about that would be appreciated
<lool> cjwatson: ah right, major versions need to be listed
<lool> I remember that -devN dont need a click change, but major versions do
<lool> oh I remembered wrong
<cjwatson> They shouldn't need a click change but sort of slightly do
<cjwatson> You don't actually have to pass the -devN bit to click chroot though ...
<cjwatson> click chroot ought to apply some regex heuristics or something
<lool> cjwatson: apparently it needs it for the -html and other -foo-devN cases
<cjwatson> Only if you pass those on the command line
<cjwatson> As I say
<cjwatson> You don't actually have to do that
<lool> ah I see
<lool> well I've listed the others there too for consistency
<sil2100> bfiller: oh, btw.!
<sil2100> bfiller: we wanted to know, will the content-hub landing also fix the 4 gallery-app failures we're seeing?
<sil2100> bfiller: on smoketesting
<davmor2> cyphermox_: right what am I doing while I'm on the not so crap network
<bfiller> sil2100: no won't fix that, we have another MR for that unrelated
<cyphermox_> davmor2: have you reproduced wifi off on boot?
<davmor2> cyphermox_: yes I re-flashed it
<bfiller> sil2100: ok silo 18 content-hub ready to land :)
<cyphermox_> davmor2: great.
<cyphermox_> can you get me these?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7498013/
<sil2100> Yess!
<sil2100> robru: will you handle silo 18? :)
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks for the info, we'll be waiting for that merge to land as well o/
<davmor2> cyphermox_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7498031/
<cyphermox_> eh, what?
<cyphermox_> why is all of this disabled?
<cyphermox_> oh wait
<cyphermox_> you rebooted a bunch of times, right? this isn't just a clean flash?
<davmor2> cyphermox_: no this is a fresh bootstrap, but I turned off bluetooth and 3g data to stop it roaming wifi is untouched
<cyphermox_> but it was rebooted?
<cyphermox_> which image is this?
<davmor2> cyphermox_: 40 so I can ota to 41
<cyphermox_> ah
<cyphermox_> run /usr/share/urfkill/scripts/block wifi 0
<cyphermox_> then reboot and see if wifi is still broken
<cyphermox_> hopefully it will be :'(
<davmor2> I might need to move in a minute
<davmor2> but I don't want crappy wifi
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 17 readyt to release as well
<davmor2> cyphermox_: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-21-173533.png
<cyphermox_> davmor2: ok, I'll just need the same list of commands again
<davmor2> cyphermox_: 1 second
<davmor2> cyphermox_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7498069/
<cyphermox_> can you run rfkill list again?
<davmor2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7498078/
<davmor2> cyphermox_: back in a bit need to get out of here
<barry> mandel: Ran 352 tests in 945.460s
<cyphermox_> k
<barry> mandel: \o/
<robru> sil2100, oh sorry, I was eating breakfast. what happened in silo 18?
<sil2100> robru: ah, it's ready for publishing :)
<mandel> barry, awesome! will get this landed asap
<bfiller> robru: silo 18 and 17 ready for publish
 * sil2100 forgot it's still early for robru 
<sil2100> robru: will you take care of the landings?
<Mirv> I did 17
<robru> sil2100, yep I'm on it now. I see an error on 18 though
<Mirv> bfiller: I think 18 needs watch only run, let me do it
<robru> Mirv, ok you do it ;-)
<Mirv> no I'm not working from hotel room
<bfiller> Mirv: what's the problem with it?
<Mirv> bfiller: so it claims address-book-app was not built, while it was
<bfiller> Mirv: weird maybe because it was a no-change rebuild?
<Mirv> bfiller: when trying to publish. so running watch_only build task first (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/39/console) trying again then
<robru> Mirv, I usually see that happen when a silo gets reconfigured and then only one package built after the reconfigure.
<Mirv> bfiller: it shouldn't matter AFAIK unless there's some new bug
<bfiller> robru: also need a silo for line 31 to fix gallery AP failures
<Mirv> robru: hmm didn't help, can you look it further? maybe it needs reconfig _and_ watch only build?
<davmor2> cyphermox_: right back with you
<Mirv> the package is there in the PPA
<robru> Mirv, it probably got itself so confused at this point that it will require a rebuild
<robru> bfiller, ok you got silo 20
<Mirv> robru: yep doesn't seem to be resolved just like that
<Mirv> ok, good luck, me -> again
<davmor2> Mirv: if it was that easy we'd all be doing it ;)
<davmor2> cyphermox_: any joy?
<dobey> why would there be a successful autolanding job for a branch, and then another one 25 minutes after the first one, for the same branch?
 * ogra_ noticed that too for one branch ... i didnt dig though since the first run made it land in trunk 
<dobey> yeah, it was merged to the branch fine. it's just weird since i have another branch waiting to land. i would expect that branch should have landed by now, since those previous 2 runs were only 25 min apart, and it's been an hour since the last run now (or maybe it's already running and i just can't see it yet because i'm looking at the public page)
<dobey> hah. indeed. just refreshed and another job appeared
<dobey> but weird
<davmor2> cyphermox_: dude I need to go eat, if you think of anything send me a mail and I'll look at it when I get back
<davmor2> Mirv: bar ad food call dude
<sil2100> robru: hi! Did you try a 'watch only' build?
<robru> sil2100, mirv already did, total failure
<sil2100> Interesting
<sil2100> Let me check the logs again
<robru> sil2100, yeah, try to compare the timestamps on the build & publish jobs and you'll quickly see a narrative of what went on
<sil2100> robru: ok, looking into that now!
<sil2100> hmm, interesting things are going on here
<robru> sil2100, yeah, it confused itself somehow, inconsistent state
<robru> sil2100, i've seen it before, the way to reproduce it is build all -> reconfigure -> rebuild only one. after the reconfigure it expects everything needs to be rebuilt. I agree WATCH_ONLY is supposed to handle this case, but for whatever reason it fails to work
<sil2100> robru: I think I see the problem, let me try thinking of a way to resolve that
<sil2100> Give me one moment to understand this
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Ah...
<sil2100> Ok, so I see what happened
<sil2100> robru: so, it's something different, and actually the problem is not really on the infra side
<robru> sil2100, oh really?
<sil2100> robru: so what happened is - theoretically address-book-app didn't even build in the PPA it seems! Did you check if it was in the PPA then? SInce I checked on the backend side and the source package wasn't even built for address-book-app - and the reason for that was:
<sil2100> robru: they added a address-book-app 'no-change-rebuild' merge, so an empty merge
<sil2100> robru: so, citrain took that merge, applied it, checked that there are no changes and said 'hey, no changes, force rebuild wasn't set so I don't build anything'
<sil2100> robru: and basically gave up address-book-app building
<sil2100> robru: (since there was nothing new to build)
<robru> sil2100, oooohhhhhh
<robru> sil2100, I was going to say, look here, bill built it! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/38/console but indeed actually it shows it wasn't built.
<sil2100> robru: so what had to be done was flicking the 'force rebuild' flag when address-book-app was added anyway :) Since otherwise citrain will not allow you to release something that didn't have a change
<robru> sil2100, no i didn't look at the PPA directly. i thought mirv did, i thought mirv said it was in the ppa already
<sil2100> robru: right! I also thought it was, but then I checked the components it was waiting for and was like duh
<sil2100> robru: so good that you made a force rebuild :)
<sil2100> You actually didn't 'hack fix it' just fixed it properly that way!
<robru> sil2100, haha, ok. so false alarm here. but one time in the past I did observe a case where "build -> reconfigure -> build one -> watch_only build" let the silo into an unpublishable state
<robru> sil2100, no, wait
<robru> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/37/consoleFull this one shows bill actually building address book app
<robru> sil2100, same revision
<sil2100> Oh, force rebuild it said
<sil2100> Oh, right
<sil2100> robru: so, he did that *before* the reconfigure
<sil2100> robru: look at the date, he did that at UTC morning, when the landing was first added
<robru> sil2100, yesss... so if the package was already in PPA, why didn't WATCH_ONLY work?
<sil2100> robru: when a reconfigure happens, CITrain seems to clean up the state!
<sil2100> robru: watch only watches only for the project it sees in the backend
<sil2100> robru: since the backend was 'cleaned' with the reconfigure, it stayed in the PPA (as we don't clean the PPA) and there was this strange situation that happened, hah!
<sil2100> Now this is something that we need to note down in the FAQ I'm slowly composing ;)
<sil2100> *projects
<sil2100> Damn
<robru> sil2100, yeah, well I think there should be a way to say "ok, I reconfigured, but only one package needs to be rebuilt, not all of them". forcing rebuild of everything after a reconfig is broken, i think
<sil2100> robru: right, that might be a good idea, let's think about that during Malta ;) Since this is such a rare case that we need to think if it makes sense to implement with CI Airlines slowly coming our way
<sil2100> heh
<sil2100> Anyway, I guess it should be ok now
<robru> sil2100, yeah, force rebuild now will break out of the trap. but it's a pointless waste of time to have to do that. ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<cyphermox_> davmor2: could you test this fix on your mako? https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/nv-build/+sourcepub/4189611/+listing-archive-extra
<cyphermox_> rsalveti mentions it seems to properly fix the issue on manta
<Wellark> umm.. why are we not promoting? I don't quite understan what is blocking us
<robru> cyphermox_, ogra, rsalveti: whoever's around, silo 18 landed, please kick an image build.
<rsalveti> Wellark: network issue
<Wellark> all the issues listed are noted to not affect the user experience
<rsalveti> it seems cyphermox_ just got a fix for it
<rsalveti> manta is dead currently
<Wellark> network issues does not affect the user experience either
<Wellark> as it's just a simple switch from the indicator
<rsalveti> well, but it is a regression
<rsalveti> and we should fix it
<rsalveti> enabling again our manta devices in the lab is a big thing
<Wellark> and this is worth declaring TRAINCON-0 ?
<rsalveti> well, that's not my call
<Wellark> just trying to understand..
<rsalveti> robru: will kick it
<rsalveti> done
<robru> rsalveti, thanks
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: will you push your nm fix as well?
<rsalveti> we should try to get it in and kick another image later today
<robru> oh damnit, i forgot to check rmadison again. rsalveti can you cancel the image build?
<robru> stupid launchpad stupid lying to me...
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: I as waiting to get news from davmor2
<rsalveti> robru: I can't
<cyphermox_> if you think I should just ship it, I'm fine with that too, as it provably fixes manta
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: yeah, just push it
<robru> rsalveti, bah
<cyphermox_> fair enough
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: don't think davmor2 will be back today still
<rsalveti> then he can just validate the new image
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 42 building (started: 20140521 19:30) ===
<cyphermox_> uploaded.
<cyphermox> bet autopkgtests won't pass ...
<cyphermox> maybe they will after all
<davmor2> rsalveti, cyphermox: I'll have a look for you
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 42 DONE (finished: 20140521 20:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/42.changes ===
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: so the address-book-app was there in the PPA already, interestingly
<Mirv> (ok, reading further, so you found out too)
<robru> Mirv, yeah, I noticed that because if you look at bill's second-to-last build job (#37 i think?) it shows him force-building it and it shows teh upload to teh ppa happening
<Mirv> pretty strange anyhow, a good read in the backlog :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: I see networks \o/
<rsalveti> davmor2: great!
<rsalveti> cyphermox: then it was indeed the same issue
<rsalveti> next image should have the fix
<davmor2> rsalveti: can you have a quick look at something else I just noticed,  try disconnecting from a network
<davmor2> rsalveti: and the bad news now is I don't seem to be able to connect let me check i didn't miss a package
<sil2100> Mirv: ;)
<rsalveti> davmor2: works fine here, but that might be an indicator issue
 * sil2100 EODs now, about time
<sil2100> o/
<tedg> Okay, so tested those silos.
<tedg> Now do I push "Publish" or is that someone else?
<tedg> cyphermox, robru ? ^
<davmor2> rsalveti: let me nip down to the conference center floor it might be that it is just not connecting to the crappy hotel network back in five
<tedg> Oh, apparently not me.
<tedg> The train is moving!
<Mirv> choo choo
<Mirv> good night
<davmor2> rsalveti: connected to the canonical network no issues so it was just the hotel wifi \o/
<rsalveti> davmor2: great
<davmor2> night Mirv
<davmor2> rsalveti: so you dropping that fix in the next image right? should it work on manta too do you want me to try it there aswell?
<rsalveti> davmor2: already tested on manta, so it should be good on all devices
<rsalveti> davmor2: and yeah, will be part of the next image
<cyphermox> yeah... it's late for regrets ;)
<davmor2> cyphermox: rsalveti: \o/ works on manta too \o/ nice one guys :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah :-)
<davmor2> so I'll do a fresh install of 42 tonight upgrade in the morning and make sure it works on a real image and with all luck that will be an image with no blockers \o/
<rsalveti> yeah, so we hope :-)
<robru> tedg, I published already
<robru> tedg, in fact they're both already through proposed already, you can merge & clean both silos now. thanks
<tedg> Cool
<tedg> robru, Thanks!
<robru> tedg, you're welcome!
<cjwatson> robru: the livefs-on-LP work will give us cancellable image builds, at least in theory :)
<cjwatson> (well, technically it's possible for IS to kill a build, but with the amount of faff involved it's very rarely worth it)
<robru> cjwatson, good to know, thanks
<cjwatson> maybe we ought to hook up the corresponding LP API calls to iso.qa.ubuntu.com so that it can proxy the relevant privileges
<cjwatson> or maybe I should have the notion of a build requested on behalf of somebody else, so that you can cancel directly from your browser ... will have to ponder that
<ogra_> cyphermox, can you do the lxc-android-config revert too ? seems we have enough time til the proper image builds anyway :)
<cyphermox> ogra_: revert of? debug?
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt do that yet since it didnt look like we would have something promotable anyway
<cyphermox> sure, in a second
<ogra_> merci :)
<robru> cjwatson, cancelling builds from the browser would be nice, but it would be even nicer if launchpad didn't lie to me about whether or not a package was really in the release pocket or not
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-22
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 43 building (started: 20140522 02:10) ===
<cyphermox> ^ will be missing the NM fix, I was still fighting autopkgtests.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 43 DONE (finished: 20140522 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/43.changes ===
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, NM is still stuck in proposed
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> I'm trying to figure out what' still broken in autopkgtests that prevents it from passing
<cyphermox> but even then there still would be friends
<cyphermox> if you want, feel free to force it through
<cyphermox> (or to ask someone to force it through)
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> there it is
<cyphermox> this really isn't my day
<cyphermox> five uploads for such simple matters, it's really sad
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I can kick off an image when it actually makes it
<cyphermox> or delegate to somebody else, don't feel like you need to stay up
<rsalveti> yeah, not sure if we can do much at this point
<rsalveti> maybe infinity might be able to help, but not sure
<rsalveti> otherwise we'll wait the EU team to be up
<didrocks> Mirv: hey! you should probably remove ~ubuntu-unity from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+members I guess, mind doing that? :)
<Mirv> didrocks: morning, sure.
<Mirv> done
<didrocks> great, thanks!
<davmor2> ogra_: any chance of triggering an image for cyphermoxs network-manager fix with any joy that will mean we can avoid traincon0 I was told it should be in 43 last night but it must of missed the image as I don't see it in the change log and networking was still off by default
<didrocks> robru: sil2100: hey, you probably have misdone something (like a full build after the reconfigure, which wipes out everything). Contrary to what you told on the backlog, a reconfigure does NOT force you to rebuild anything. It keeps what's still in the ppa and keep the local build info as well. Then, you just press build with "only packages".
<ogra_> davmor2, NM is stuck in -proposed so a new build wouldnt help ...
<davmor2> :'( but, but, but, but :)
<ogra_> davmor2, seems the autopkgtest of friends fails
<cyphermox> yes
<davmor2> gutted
<cyphermox> ogra_: feel free to ask an archive admin to skip it
<cyphermox> (friends)
<davmor2> is this a pitti fix?
<ogra_> cjwatson, are you around already ? we could need some autopkgtest override for network-manager
<cyphermox> I'm really off to bed now, my eyes are closing
<ogra_> (well, for friends in fact)
<davmor2> cyphermox: dude go sleep
<ogra_> cyphermox, why can we skip friends (if i get asked)
<cyphermox> it's a regression in libsoup, not a problem in NM
<ogra_> ok, thanks
<ogra_> go to sleep :)
<cyphermox> I added a branch to bug 1322013 to add autopkgtests to libsoup to catch this
<ubot5> bug 1322013 in libsoup2.4 (Ubuntu) "libsoup2.4 2.46.0-2ubuntu1 may have regressed soup_message_set_request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322013
<ogra_> awesome
<cyphermox> but I haven't fixed the problem
<ogra_> k
<cyphermox> if you just revert libsoup it works
<cyphermox> back later ;)
<ogra_> yeah, go sleep
<popey> davmor2: the video scope thumbnail issue is still there
<davmor2> popey: yeah but I don't care about that :)
<popey> its a regression, you should :þ
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, so I guess what happened is that the lander, after the reconfigure, did a whole rebuild without the force rebuild flag - while he should have just rebuilt that one component that had a merge added
<didrocks> sil2100: exactly, and so it's not the reconfigure which is at fault as I saw on the backlog
<didrocks> and build does what it's expected to "ditch everything and restart"
<didrocks> (hence the security to force only "partial rebuilds"
<didrocks> )
<sil2100> didrocks: indeed, makes sense
<sil2100> didrocks: in any way CI Train did what it was supposed to ;p
<didrocks> yeah, the only issue is that skipping one component isn't really clear
<didrocks> when there is nothing to rebuild
<didrocks> maybe that check can be removed… it was more for daily release anyway
<didrocks> and we rebuild anyway
<sil2100> ogra_: so, it says it's still running the autopkgtests for network-manager, has that been re-ran or something?
<ogra_> sil2100, read the backlog
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: my backlog only says that 'friends autopkgtest is faining and should be skipped', no mention of the tests still running ;)
<sil2100> From what cyphermox told me I thought those already finished running and we know the results
<sil2100> Ok, it seems that update_excuses is just not updated on my side it seems
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> if you look at the jenkins output you see that only frieends on x86 fails
<ogra_> i guess worst case we can upload the libsoup "fix" from the bug
<sil2100> Well, it wouldn't fix the issue, it would only make one additional autopkgtest to fail ;P
<ogra_> no, it would make the libsoup test being skipped
<sil2100> cjwatson: there are a lot of good people waiting for your archive powers
<ogra_> dont be pushy ... he will reply once he is here
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> seems infinity is off sick today
<ogra_> sil2100, the tests are still running because pitti seems to have done a subsequent upload 2h ago
<sil2100> Oh
<ogra_> (in fact there where four NM uploads for this issue
<ogra_> one fix, and then three fixes of different tests that are hit by the same problem ... yay for copy-pasting app code onto tests :P
<sil2100> hehe, right, I see that in the package history ;)
<sil2100> psivaa: morning! Once you're up, could you take a look why we have so many phablet-test-run problems on #43?
<ogra_> hmm, and image tests seem to have failed half way through image 42 ... 43 wasnt even attempted
<sil2100> Right, I meant 42
<sil2100> Strangeness
<sil2100> psivaa: as ogra_ said, do you know what's going on? ^
<psivaa> sil2100: let me take a look.
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> wow, quite a lot of settle before/after tests failed
<ToyKeeper> So...  trying to test an old camera bug, but all I'm getting is crashes instead.
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_ : so all the jobs somehow hanged in the middle of runs. The host where the devices are attached was upgraded last night. so i suspect this could have something to do with it
<psivaa> i've kicked off them again. let me see how it goes
<ToyKeeper> Anyone interested in a unity8 crash dump from image 41?  It seems to be easily reproducible.
<ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash.bz2
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: when is it happening?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Launch camera app, kill it, launch it again.
<ToyKeeper> It's apparently not quite as easy as I first thought...  got it twice in a row, but now it's not cooperating.
<ToyKeeper> 'k, camera bug re-confirmed.
<cjwatson> ogra_,sil2100: network-manager forced
<sil2100> cjwatson: \o/ Thanks!
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> thanks
<popey> sergiusens: is there a new gallery click? does it need to go to the store?
<sergiusens> popey: most likely, I was waiting on the framework change though
<sergiusens> lool: ^
<popey> the phone has the new frameworks
<popey> the store probably doesnt though
<popey> sil2100: davmor2 is talking to bueno and I just asked jdstrand about apparmor click which he's working on now. we need both of those before we can upload gallery and then build #44
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, two new security failures
<ogra_> ah, popey is to fast :P
<ogra_> popey, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu seems to fail too ftr
<sil2100> popey: thanks ;) let's get it moving then, use the whip on them!
<ogra_> (also framework issues)
<ogra_> lool, we need to coordinate that better the next time ... use a silo or so
<nik90_> sil2100: we got all clock app tests passing in jenkins atm (yay :) )...the issue with the calendar app messing up clock app results is something we are looking into.
<lool> ogra_: these shouldn't be coupled
<ogra_> lool, the tests are
<lool> ogra_: which tests?
<ogra_> security tests test for the latest framework
<lool> ogra_: as I said, these dont need to be coupled
<ogra_> if they have not been adjusted they seem to fail
<ogra_> but they are :)
<lool> ogra_: a) add framework, b) update stuff that depends on framework, c) use new framework
<lool> ogra_: oh really, interesting, which ones?
<sil2100> nik90_: excellent! Just wanted to make sure - is the fix part of the recent UITK landing?
<ogra_> lool, right and use a silo for a)and  b)
<nik90_> sil2100: yes it was part of the recent uitk landing
<ogra_> thats why we have them
<ogra_> to shield us from possible regressions in the actual images
<lool> ogra_: I had updated the frameworks without silo last week and this was just another case of it, but if you could point me at the failure I'd be interested
<ogra_> lool, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/43:20140522:20140513.2/8152/security/1151651/
<ogra_> Determining policy version for 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1' ... ERROR: Could not determine policy version for 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1'
<ogra_> same for click-apparmor
<lool> ogra_: ok; good to know for the future, I didn't know we had it there
<ogra_> the latter one ships a test click package that needs to be updated for example
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> popey: sil2100: so beuno is aware, lool is going to talk to bueno too, and lool and popey have already talked to jdstrand too so everyone is in the loop.  Ken is in a meeting currently so I'll let him know after everyone is a winner \o/
<ogra_> thanks davmor2 !!
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<sil2100> It's good to have someone on the 'inside'
<sil2100> i.e. on the sprint
<sil2100> ;)
<ToyKeeper> The sprint is what's keeping me from testing half the core features...  I have no service here.
<ToyKeeper> (that, and an ever-growing stack of things which need to be done right away)
<ogra_> great, that makes me look forward to next week :P
<Wellark> are we still at TRAINCON-0 ?
<Wellark> ah, apparently not
<ogra_> we will see ...
<ogra_> after 44 has build
<ogra_> but it looks good from what is landing ... we might not need TRAINCON-0
<davmor2> sil2100: just talked to ken, they don't need to upload a new gallery app because they fixed the abi to work both ways, he did however say that the new framework is still useful for everyone though
<sil2100> davmor2: just as I suspected
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks for all the info ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: which is why I can confirm it works \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: so, I leave it up to you to decide when to build the new image
<ogra_> sil2100, well, once everything landed ... :)
<ogra_> sil2100, we want gallery i guess
<ogra_> and the security fixes
<sil2100> ogra_: as per what davmor2 and kenvandine said, well, a new gallery-app is not *required* as they fixed content-hub to work both ways, but it would be nice to have that properly fixed indeed
<sil2100> With the bump
<ogra_> sil2100, gallery still has 4 failures
<ogra_> and there is a landing that supposedly fixes these
<sil2100> Yeah, but it's not tested yet
<ogra_> line 31
<jdstrand> can I have a silo for click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to fix the security image tests?
<ogra_> so lets get someone test it :)
<jdstrand> this will add support for the newly added click frameworks to click apparmor
<jdstrand> (as well as add 1.2 of the policy to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu)
<jdstrand> oh, I guess I need to update the spreadsheet
 * jdstrand forgets that step
<ogra_> popey, davmor2, can anyone get  gallery tested at the sprint, so it could land for 44 ?
<sil2100> ogra_: I wouldn't block on that, as it's not a broken gallery just incompatibilities with autopilot
<ogra_> i would ... but yur call
<jdstrand> sil2100: should I be using https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0 like I would before? (istr problems with the spreadsheet but I haven't paid close attention to the thread)
<sil2100> jdstrand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain <- this one points to the most up-to-date one
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, that url looks right
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<sil2100> davmor2, ogra_: so let's do it like this - let's see if Bill can test that landing in the nearest 30 minutes, if not we kick an image without that landed
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> davmor2: as our person on the inside, do you see Bill anywhere? He was the lander for that one
 * ogra_ would very much like a green image before the weekend... 
<mhr3> sil2100, would be nice to update the spreadsheet header
<mhr3> traincon-0 etc
<davmor2> I'll go have a hunt again
<davmor2> biab
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks for the reminder! We won't be in TRAINCON0 too long I guess though
<jdstrand> sil2100: ok, spreadsheet updated
<ogra_> mhr3, if 44 looks fine we wont have TRAINCON-0
<mhr3> sil2100, but we are now
<ogra_> mhr3, who said so ?
<ogra_> :)
<mhr3> are we not?
<ogra_> well, we want to wait for 44
<ogra_> if that doesnt fix the issues we will
<mhr3> either way, i'd like some silos :)
<mhr3> so many free ones...
<ogra_> (if you land something be super careful, we *will* hunt you down if you break 44 :P )
<sil2100> mhr3: ;p in the past such a number of silos was already considered 'low on silos'!
<sil2100> mhr3: anyway, assigning those slowly
<sil2100> davmor2: you're the man ;)
<mhr3> well, i'm not asking to publish anything, just to assign them :P
 * ogra_ is out for a bit (need to finish mowing the lawn before it rains) .... lest see if everything landed when i return ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: so found bill he it is mostly there he is finishing things off this morning and will ping you once it's done
<davmor2> s/he/he says
<fginther> balloons, a review please :-) - https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/coreapps-pep8-3/+merge/220593
<sil2100> davmor2: excellent o/
<boiko> sil2100: where can I get the packages that changed from one image to another?
<davmor2> boiko: launchpad
<boiko> davmor2: anywhere specific?
<cjwatson> boiko: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<boiko> cjwatson: thanks a lot!
<davmor2> boiko: oh sorry change logs not the actual packages
<boiko> davmor2: yep, I want to see what packages changed, sorry, I didn't make it clear
<balloons> fginther, please add reminders hooks as well
<balloons> everything else looks good
<fginther> balloons, done, updated branch pushed
<balloons> approved
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: ToyKeeper just discovered if you take a photo with the camera with flash on the image is black she is currently writing a bug report for that :(
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> davmor2, ToyKeeper: could you guys check if it happens on the last promoted image?
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1322121
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322121 in camera-app "pictures taken with flash are almost completely black" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> davmor2, ToyKeeper: I'm leaning more into the way of not instantly blocking on issues we didn't earlier have in our test-plan, as per one of asac's propositions
<ToyKeeper> I don't know how long the bug has been there.
<sil2100> It's a big issue, Critical, but if it would be already in the last promoted image I wouldn't block on this this time
<sil2100> I would mark it as a blocker for the next image
<sil2100> Since otherwise we can be pushing the promotion for like forever
<ToyKeeper> Let's see...  what was the last promoted image?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: #28
<sil2100> (long time ago)
<ToyKeeper> I can never remember what day of the week it is, what time it is, or the number of the last promoted image.  It changes all the time, so it falls out of my brain.
<sil2100> That's why I want #44 to be considered as a promotion candidate
<ToyKeeper> I'm really hoping 44 can be promoted too.  :)
<ToyKeeper> (traincon 0 has a tendency to suck up *all* of my time)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: the spreadsheet is your helper then ;) If you go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain then you can see the latest promoted image written in the header
<davmor2> sil2100: just collard popey and it is present on his image 28 it looks like the timing is out on the flash and shutter
<sil2100> phew, ok, let's add that to the 'future blocker' list but not consider it for #44
 * sil2100 is still waiting for Bill's team to test the gallery-app AP landing
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Let's give them a few more minutes :)
<ogra_> hmm, new crash on dialer-app
<ogra_> additionally to the indicator and dialer-app itself the list-modems script crashes again
<ogra_> bah, and indicator-network crashes on messaging-app now too
<sil2100> Damn, all tests finished already, I'm not used to smoketesting working so fast
<ogra_> ah, it did on 41 as well
<sil2100> ogra_: so, bfiller said he's running AP tests right now, so we should have it ready soon
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, i dont see anything landed on -changes yet ... so its a competition between security and galler now ;)
<ogra_> lets see who wins :)
<ogra_> with these two fixed that will leave us with shorts, dialer and filemanager issues ...
<ogra_> oh, and terminal too :(
<sil2100> Terminal had failures from time to time as well, but rarely
<ogra_> yep
<sil2100> I guess shorts should be fixed soon, as the cause has been identified
<bfiller> sil2100: still one failure (: looking at it and will work on a fix, but probably won't be ready until later this afternoon
<ogra_> land what you have then ... one is better than four
<sil2100> bfiller: is that some existing failure, or something new fails?
<bfiller> sil2100: one of the existing failures, just need to rework the test as the underlying code chnaged
<sil2100> bfiller: you think it would be possible to land this as it is? And then rework the rest in a separate landing? Or would you prefer to do it in this branch?
<bfiller> sil2100: the dashboard will have failures with this still, but 1 failure is better than 3 or 4 :)
<bfiller> sil2100: would prefer to fix it so it's all green but if this is blocking you we can push current one
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, let's push this one then - it will need a click release as well after landing, right?
<sil2100> bfiller: just flip it to 'tested' and let's get the machinery going
<bfiller> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks! We'll be waiting for the other landing then soon ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: done, hopeful we'll have a fix soon for the remaining failure
<sil2100> ogra_, bfiller: gallery-app published!
<sil2100> Let's wait for it to hit the archive - not sure how to proceed with the gallery-app click version
<sil2100> I never really comprehended the process for that one
<bfiller> sil2100: someone has to build the click and upload it to the store, usually sergiusens or popey handle that
<sil2100> bfiller: do you know if the change needs to be merged into trunk? Or can a branch be used?
<sil2100> popey, sergiusens: ^
<bfiller> sil2100: think it's best to wait for it to get into trunk then the version of the click will match bzr rev
<bfiller> sergiusens: right?
<sergiusens> bfiller: sil2100 can't use the same click framework, needs updating; waiting on ack from beuno and jdstrand on new packages
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> store is in the process of being updated for the new framework
<sil2100> Ok then
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, I leave you in charge of kicking the image - I need to jump out now for lunch and trip preparations!
 * sil2100 wants a shiny #44 badly
 * sil2100 notes down to read up about clicks and their release process before Malta
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, np ...
<ogra_> i'll wait for a ping about gallery and watch out for the security uploads
<sil2100> ogra_: would be nice to have the security upload as well, but I wouldn't wait for that - as if I understand correctly they're just test needing update, right?
<ogra_> the framework needs to be added
<ogra_> not sure if thats only the test ... i thinnk it is more
<ogra_> and if gallery uses the new framework you actually want apparmor to know it
<sil2100> Ok, if there is risk that there's something more, then I suppose let's not risk it
<ogra_> lets jjust wait for both ... no need to rush if we can have it proper
<bfiller> ogra_, sil2100 : the gallery app does not need the new framework
<ogra_> ah, i thought something needed it ...
<bfiller> the abi breakage was fixed in the content-hub yesterday and released
<ogra_> was that content-hub ?
<ogra_> ah, k
<sergiusens> sil2100: ok, so it seems the new gallery doesn't have new APIs as I thought, so we can still use it with the 14.04 framework
<bfiller> so in today's image gallery is working fine with the content-hub, current changes to gallery are to fix an unrelated problem with failed ap tests
<sil2100> Yeah, that was my earlier understanding
<jdstrand> if the gallery is using the new framework, the click install is not going to work until silo 6 is ready. I have packages. testing locally, will upload to silo very soon
<ogra_> jdstrand, it doesnt use the new framework, but i'll wait for silo 6 with the image
<Ursinha> Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Ursinha> fail
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> robru: Sadly the Launchpad webapp doesn't have any sensible way to know when the publisher's finished, at the moment
<davmor2> sil2100: how we doing is 44 ready?
<cjwatson> Perhaps another option would be to have a gadget on iso.qa that says "build me an image once <packages> are available"
<davmor2> ogra_: did you guys start the 44 build
<ogra_> davmor2, still waiting for jdstrand to finish silo 6
<ogra_> seems he got distracted by an ssh issue :)
<jdstrand> I got sidetracked for a minute. it didn't help that my dput upload silently discarded my upload
<sil2100> Just hope we'll make it till davmor2 EOD
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  may I ask for a Silo?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: sure. I'll just assign one for oSoMoN first.
<Mirv> done, for both
<sil2100> jdstrand: did you upload the packages to the PPA successfully now?
 * ogra_ would hit the trigger ... but then we cant promote since apps using the new framework wouldnt work 
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 40 please
<bfiller> sil2100: to fix last broken test
<sil2100> bfiller: already on it :)
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: we might have all gallery app AP tests fixed even!
<sil2100> In 44
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> jdstrand, bfiller, whoever hits the archive first of you two wins a prize ... :)
 * sil2100 would prefer both to hit the archive at once
<sil2100> :)
<jdstrand> I am not really helping myself win this race. I dput (which silently failed) and got distracted. I then built in another ppa and forgot to uncheck 'Rebuild binaries'
<sil2100> jdstrand: did you dput to the silo PPAs before? Since maybe you don't have the required permissions?
<sil2100> jdstrand: in that case, you can simply give me the source packages and I or ogra_ can push those for you
<sil2100> But I thought you had the power for that
<ogra_> he does
<jdstrand> it's all fine. they are building in the silo. they don't take long
<ogra_> jdstrand, just upload if you are confident
<jdstrand> was just saying, it slowed me down a bit
<sil2100> We trust you jdstrand!
 * jdstrand wanted arm binaries for click apparmor to test
<jdstrand> thanks! but I want to test on the device. I'm sure it's fine, but a few more minutes
<sil2100> Once that's in, let's not wait for the gallery-app remaining fix - I would prefer davmor2 to have some time for dogfooding
<sil2100> And for smoketesting
<sil2100> That one additional failure can be fixed in #45
<davmor2> sil2100: +1 it's 15:36 here now
<ahayzen> Hi, should I be able to use the framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1 in image #43 on utopic?
<asac> sil2100: so are we enforcing TRAINCON-0 yet?
<ogra_> asac, we wanted to see 44
<asac> right, but we should just start operating lke in TRAINCON-0
<ogra_> but be careful about landings today ... no massively big or dangerous landings etc
<asac> if it goes well we lift the embargo quickly
<asac> here the traincon practices slide deck: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1FOqa6jqGEFPgJ2Ghxgkb7Cqi774IujImPHfYFEYnJgc/edit
<asac> ogra_: right, but we have clear rules for what careful landing means
<sil2100> asac: yes, we're basically operating as TRAINCON-0 now, but as we currently wait on specific landings, we do not do any other landings
 * ogra_ would still prefer red/yellow/green instead of numbers :P
<asac> we should jsut apply the mechanisms from traincon to be careful
<asac> sil2100: ok cool. double check the slide deck
<asac> of course not set in stone what is in there, if you feel something needs adjustment to be effective let me know
<ogra_> ahayzen, nope, but in 44
<sil2100> asac: sure :)
<ahayzen> ogra_, thanks, cool was wondering why i was getting strange errors :)
<ogra_> ahayzen, 43 has the frameworks, but not the corresponding security changes, so app confinement will get in your way
<ahayzen> ogra_, yeah tht sounds about right from the errors
<ogra_> :)
<ahayzen> ogra_, will click-buddy need to be updated as well?
<ogra_> oh, might be ... not sure
<ogra_> sergiusens, cjwatson ^^^ does click-buddy need a bump for the new frameworks ?
<ahayzen> ogra_, i think it is coming from click-buddy...but when building the click the last thing you get is 'WARNING:root:Ignoring missing framework "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1"'
<cjwatson> I'll leave that to sergiusens
<sil2100> click-buddy?
<sil2100> I really have to read that up
<cjwatson> ahayzen: That shouldn't matter
<sil2100> Why didn't all the bumps happen when the new framework was introduced?
<cjwatson> That just means the framework isn't on your build system
<ogra_> sil2100, i talked to lool this morning ... next time we'll get that in a silo instead
<ahayzen> cjwatson, yeah it builds the click fine, just from a user point of view i wanted to give u guys a heads up
<sil2100> ogra_: right, saw that, but back then I wasn't aware that so many parts were left unhandled with visible consequences
<sil2100> Since, as I already said, I'm still not completely click-enabled knowledge wise
<ogra_> i didnt think of click-buddy either
<ogra_> we can sit down and make a list next week ... what needs to go into that silo when landing a new framework
<ogra_> and put that on the wiki or whatnot
<cjwatson> It's not desperately important that it all lands at the same time
<cjwatson> You just can't use the new frameworks until it's all done
<cjwatson> But you couldn't use them before either, so no regression
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, it messes up the image now with half implemented stuff
<ogra_> not really something i like to promote
<cjwatson> Nothing's messed up, it just isn't complete
<cjwatson> Don't overstate
<ogra_> (and we are eagerly waiting for a promotable image)
<ogra_> well, we tell people they should use the new framework ... and they can on the IDE but what they develop wont run ... a promoted image should have these bits complete imho
<cjwatson> Well you shouldn't tell people they should use the framework until it's done
<ogra_> or that :)
<cjwatson> That's the thing to fix, not worrying about landing everything at once
<lool> ogra_: I also wonder how much we should redesign to centralize the list of frameworks, like for Ubuntu release data
<cjwatson> For a promoted image all that matters is that the framework(s) we recommend work
<ogra_> yeah, centralizing sounds good
<sergiusens> cjwatson: ogra_ ahayzen click-buddy doesn't care for the framework; it just needs to be created. WARNING:root seems to come from python logging and not anyhing 'echoed' by click-buddy (which after a talk with zbenjamin and come community guys we are redoing)
<cjwatson> That's from click, it can be ignored (and we should possibly silence that)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I don't think click-buddy necessarily needs to be updated to ubuntu-sdk-14.10 especially urgently, but it still defaults to ubuntu-sdk-13.10, which is kind of bad given that people have been talking about dropping that framework
<sergiusens> cjwatson: well, we are doing it wrong; we actually need to build with the framework defined in the manifest
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Yes, true
<cjwatson> At which point click-buddy will be definitely irrelevant for framework changes
<sergiusens> yeah; as such, the sdk will also apply the same rules wrt
<ogra_> cjwatson, as i understood it was decided to not drop 13.10
<cjwatson> OK.  It's still not a great choice of default nowadays, I think
<ogra_> definitely
<ogra_> <- out for a bit ... lets hope the final bits landed when i return in ~20min
<plars> jdstrand: we seem to be getting some security test failures with the latest image, have you seen those already?
<sil2100> boiko: just saw the latest landing you prepared, looks awesome :) But currently we're low on silos, so if you could wait a little bit then it would be awesome
<sil2100> jdstrand: how's the landing proceeding?
<boiko> sil2100: sure, no problems
<jdstrand> sil2100: looking at an autopkgtest issue (think it is a bad test)
<jdstrand> plars: I have, that is what's in silo 6
<sil2100> plars: right, it's a known issue ;)
<ogra_> wheer do we stand wrt gallery-app
<sil2100> ogra_: it's still buildiiing!
<sil2100> Why so long!?
<ogra_> dont ask me
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: did we get any image with the new NM?
<sil2100> Oh noes, powerpc builders seem to be busy
<ogra_> rsalveti, still waiting for two packages ... which take hours and hours
<cjwatson> oh, blah, let me rescore
<sil2100> ogra_: it's waiting for powerpc
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you :)
 * sil2100 is glad we have cjwatson on this channel
<cjwatson> "Start in 7 minutes"
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> sil2100, well, for gallery we onyl need the click anyway
<sil2100> ogra_: I think we need it merged to trunk as well ;)
<ogra_> someone could just build that and push it to the store ahead of the deb :)
<ogra_> ah k
<ogra_> silly VCSes :P
<sil2100> ogra_: as phablet-test-setup uses bzr to fetch the tests, bleh
<sil2100> And same for click generation I guess
 * ogra_ wonders if we'll ever see 44
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> It's sad, but I see promotion less and less probable, as our dogfooder will be gone soon!
<didrocks> chain him!
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<jdstrand> sil2100, ogra_: ok, I uploaded click-apparmor and aparmor-easyprof-ubuntu directly to the archive. I fully tested both with built binaries from the silo, but forgot an autopkgtest in click-apparmor
<ogra_> hooray
<sil2100> Yay
<jdstrand> sil2100, ogra_: so I built a new click-apparmor with just a change to the autopkgtest
<ogra_> seems you beat bfiller then :)
<ogra_> make him pay you a beer tonight
<sil2100> Oh, directly into the archive you say, let me clean the silo then
<jdstrand> it passed so I uploaded
<jdstrand> sil2100: yes, please clean
<sil2100> jdstrand: thanks!
<jdstrand> I could've built there again, etc, but seemed people were kinda wanting me to finish this, so I uploaded
<ogra_> no all fine :)
<sil2100> Now all that is left is to wait for it to migrate :)
<jdstrand> yep
<ogra_> we are getting short on time with all this
 * jdstrand nods
<ogra_> dogfooding should have started hours ago
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> ogra_: could you remind me how long usually an image builds?
<ogra_> ~1.5h
<sil2100> Fudge
<sil2100> I hoped you'll suddenly say "we made super optimization, it's 20 minutes now"
<ogra_> sil2100, cjwatsons cool new lp-buildd image building will surely improve things a bit
<cjwatson> Not necessarily, it'll be building on the same hardware for armhf
<cjwatson> It'll allow building more images at once, but any single build on armhf will be about the same speed
<ogra_> dang, we need multiarch support on arm64 then, so we can build on a machine with fast disks :)
<cjwatson> ... but on the wrong side of the Atlantic, so transfers of big files to/from the datacentre are really slow
<cjwatson> I don't know how well LP livefs builds on arm64/ppc64el are going to work as a result of that, despite the faster hardware
<cjwatson> until we get a builddmaster satellite
<ogra_> oh, there si no archive mirror in the US setup ?
<ogra_> *is
<cjwatson> not the issue
<cjwatson> big files => the livefs
<ogra_> oh, i get it
<cjwatson> (also, LP builds run off the master, to avoid synchronisation problems)
<sil2100> Mirv: could you wait with silo 16?
<Mirv> sil2100: I could, I'll let you/robru release it then
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/utopic/ubuntu-touch/20140521/livecd-armhf.out says the livefs part is ~43mins
<Mirv> so I've dist-upgraded on my desktop and device to it testing the new transitional package and everything seems correct now
<davmor2> sil2100: ogra_ so what is happening about image 44?
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, we're waiting for the last fix to migrate to the archive
<ogra_> davmor2, waiting for packages still ... then we'll build
<sil2100> davmor2: ;(
<davmor2> \o/ in that case I'll come back online after tea
<cjwatson> the packages are all built
<cjwatson> assuming you mean silo 19
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, we need the click and it needs to migrate through the store
<ogra_> and i havent checked rmadison for the security packages yet
<cjwatson> wasn't somebody dealing with that while we waited for the powerpc build?
<ogra_> i thought it needs to be published from the silo first so it gets merged to trunk
<cjwatson> somebody should hit publish then, if that's critical path
<ogra_> well, click-apparmor and -easyprof-ubuntu are still in proposed ... but yeah
<cjwatson> I'll force a proposed-migration run to speed things up slightly
<ogra_> sil2100, can you hit publish for the gallery then ?
<sil2100> ogra_: for which gallery?
<sil2100> ogra_: the fix-for-last-failing-test hasn't been tested yet, so nothing to publish...
<ogra_> oh
<sil2100> ogra_: it just got built, not marked as tested
<sil2100> And bill is not around!
<ogra_> someone at the sprint please poke bill
<ogra_> we are waiting !
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> Today was a 'Waiting Thursday' for me and ogra_ it seems ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, mostly, yeah
<sil2100> Well, I'm not saying we were only waiting!
<ogra_> sil2100, did the former gallery chaneg go in already ?
<ogra_> i'm at a point where i'd go with a single gallery-app failure to finally get something out
<sil2100> ogra_: yes, at least got merged...
<ogra_> well, i mean the click and the store etc
<ogra_> i know the deb landed
<sil2100> popey, sergiusens: did you publish click to the store?
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> gallery-app to the store
<jdstrand> fyi, the autopkgtests passed for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and click-apparmor, and they all built
<jdstrand> so they should migrate soon
<ogra_> jdstrand, yep, watching rmadison here
<ogra_> these are not the blocking bits though
<cjwatson> click-apparmor will take another publisher cycle
<sergiusens> sil2100: hmm, bfiller said he'd do that
<ogra_> gallery is
<ogra_> i'm sure jamies packages will land before gallery is ready
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yeah, figured with what update_excuses said about powerpc
<cjwatson> actually if the relative timing of the publisher and p-m is right then they'll probably land in the same cycle
<cjwatson> since the latest p-m run was one that I forced manually
<cjwatson> just to take earlier warning of any remaining problems
<jdstrand> well, no I guess that wouldn't be a factor
<cjwatson> s/take/get/
<popey> sil2100: i have seen no indication that i have a gallery app to review
 * jdstrand finds update_excuses output  rather hard to read from time to time
<cjwatson> jdstrand: it will be, but it should be fine shortly
<sil2100> popey: ok, so I guess Bill wanted the other fix to go in first
<ogra_> popey, there wwas one around noon
<sil2100> popey: ok, could you still take a look at it? I guess even this version is good for us
<ogra_> better than nothing at least
<cjwatson> grumble, really must get Michael's apt-ftparchive source caching improvements landed
<popey> sil2100: define "take a look"?
<ogra_> sil2100, if nobody produced a click there is nothing to look at
<sil2100> popey: i.e. publish a new gallery-app to the store
<sil2100> Ah, k
<popey> sil2100: no, i do not publish to the store, sergiusens balloons and dpm have that capability
<sil2100> hm, so who can build a new click
<ogra_> popey is just waving it through ...
<sil2100> Damn, are there any docs on who does what and how?
<popey> nothing has changed here
<popey> this has been the way for months
<ogra_> sil2100, you can ask me for most of it :)
<ogra_> but that doesnt help if people are busy ate the sprint
<popey> if someone gives me a click I'll happily test it and poke an uploader to upload it
<sil2100> Ok, so it's *person building a click* -> *popey reviewing it* -> *someone publishing it* ?
<popey> no
<ogra_> popey publishing it
<popey> person builds or triggers jenkins to build click
<popey> i grab it and give it a test
<popey> i ask someone to upload it, i accept it in the store
<popey> or
<popey> person builds or triggers jenkins to build click
<popey> someone uploads to the store
<sergiusens> sil2100: as I said, BILL is going to do it
<popey> i download from store, test and accept it into the store
<popey> sergiusens: bill is doing which bit?
<sil2100> Ok, I get it more or less, would be nice to have people listed who has which powers
<popey> listed where?
<sil2100> Wiki at least? Or maybe some LP teams are used?
<sil2100> Anywhere, not only expecting people to know everything
<popey> sure, gimmie a wiki page url and I'll edit it
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, bill obviously didnt do it yet ... we will have 1.5h for the image build *after* the click is available and it will be hard to find dogfooders to do a nightshift ... we defined that if the next image doesnt pass we will go into traincon-0 hard
<cjwatson> jdstrand: OK, they're both copying now, so will be in release after another publisher cycle
<ogra_> sergiusens, so could you help out ?
<popey> ogra_: happy to dogfood
<ogra_> popey, even in 3h ?
<popey> sure
<popey> what else will i be doing?
<sergiusens> sil2100: talk to beuno
<popey> i see gallery just landed in the store
<cjwatson> right, publisher will run at :58 and you should have the security bits within half an hour or so of that
 * cjwatson goes to lie down
 * popey tests that
<sil2100> sergiusens: will try
<sergiusens> sil2100: upload by bfiller and approved by me; when it syncs, it should be in
<sergiusens> popey: ^^
<sil2100> popey: I'll look for a place where it would fit
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks!
<popey> uh
<popey> ok.
<sergiusens> sil2100: there's  new gallery coming in a few seconds, that's why bill was holding on it since the next one will have more ap fixes
<ogra_> sergiusens, yay, thanks so much !
<sil2100> sergiusens: yeah, I suspected that ;) But we want the old one published first, as before the other lands in trunk would take some time again, while we're really trying to have a new image ASAP
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks for coordinating that
<sil2100> ogra_: meeting!
<sil2100> Oh, and I'll probably wait with the e-mail a bit
<robru> anybody need any reconfigs or whatever before I run out to the doctor?
<sil2100> I would prefer to send out a 'hey, we promoted' if possible ;)
<ogra_> yeah at least wait for the image being building or built
<popey> sil2100: sergiusens bfiller i just ran gallery AP tests on nexus 4 and had 1 failure
<bfiller> popey: yup, that's expected
<ogra_> oh my
<bfiller> popey: working on last failure
<popey> k
<bfiller> better than 4 :)
<ogra_> as long as it is not a new thing
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7502036/ is the log
<bfiller> ogra_: nope, it fixes 3 tests, remaining failure from before
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<ogra_> the security bits are in ...
<sil2100> !
<ogra_> popey, how do we look gallery-app wise ?
<sil2100> All seems to be good I guess
<ogra_> well, i'd like confirmation before pushing the button
<popey> ogra_: i pasted it earlier
<popey> can someone help me trigger a build in jenkins of calendar
<popey> s-jenkins says "This project is currently disabled"
<ogra_> popey, you pasted a test result ...
<popey> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/calendar-app-click/
<popey> yes
<popey> is that not what you were asking?
<ogra_> i'm waiting for the package to be in the store
<popey> sergiusens approved it before I got to it
<ogra_> oh, so it is in ?
<popey> like instantly.
<popey> yes
<ogra_> yay
 * ogra_ misunderstood that ... this day was so confusing
<popey> doanac: can you help me?
<popey> heh
<ogra_> let me build 44 then :)
<popey> we have a new calendar on the way too
<popey> shame that wont be in time for 44
<sil2100> 45 will be a nice image too it seems, since it will have the remaining fixes
<ogra_> 45 will :)
<popey> yeah, the green is gone from calendar
<popey> and it has agenda view
<ogra_> dont say "the green is gone" in this channel ... this is nothing positive in here :P
<popey> hah
<popey> in this case it's a good thing
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> yeah
<doanac> popey: looking now
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 44 building (started: 20140522 16:45) ===
<popey> thanks doanac
<popey> sergiusens: ignore my last request ☻
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<doanac> plars: started investigating why http://s-jenkins:8080/job/calendar-app-click/ is disabled
<plars> doanac: disabled?
<doanac> plars:  it says "this project has been disabled"
<plars> doanac: odd, I just mean it's odd that nobody would know here...
<plars> doanac: who was asking about it?
<popey> me
<popey> also, i have no build button
<plars> because it's disabled
<ogra_> popey, for you https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS8glUqhFJ3uRIMbcCFtRZHXkvWjj9Bhxliiz3BB5Rtt0sUHySZ
<ogra_> (nobody should be without build button)
<popey> hah
<plars> popey: if you say it shouldn't be disabled, then we can re-enable it. I just wanted to check around real quick first
<plars> popey: you are trying to land something I guess?
<popey> yes
<popey> it hasn't built for ages which means I dont know if it even will
<popey> but more importantly i want to build one to test it and land in the store
<popey> other core apps do not seem to have the issue
<plars> popey: you should have a build button now
<popey> I CAN HAZ BUILD!
<popey> thanks
<plars> popey: haz build you can
<popey> plars: build failed ☹
<popey> plars: should I see logs?
<plars> popey: in the console log: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/116/console
<plars> popey: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<popey> uh
<plars> popey: looks like phablet-team has no utopic builds yet
<popey> doubleu tee eff
<popey> so i should change the debian/changelog to trusty?
<plars> popey: I'm not sure that would help
<plars> sudo pbuilder --execute --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/utopic-armhf.tgz --bindmounts out -- click_build.sh
<popey> oh you';re right
<plars> could/should we just request someone on phablet-team stick something in the ppa?
<popey> i dont know what it wants from the ppa
<plars> it's unlikely it would get something more recent than what it has in the archive
<ogra_> for $current_release the script/test/whatever produces the above should probably default to the archive
<popey> how am I the first to see this?
<popey> also, what needs to be fixed to make it work? ☻
<popey> (guess this is why it was disabled)
<ogra_> ARGH !!!
 * ogra_ tries since 2min to close that damned system-settings app on his flo 
<ogra_> getting the x to show up is so hard ... once you have it and tap to fast it opens the first up that just jumped under your thumb
<ogra_> s/up/app/
 * ogra_ wants the hud back 
<popey> plars: sergio is here
<popey> helping me
<plars> popey: I think fginther was talking about moving these all up to utopic recently but still having some work to do. I suspect this may just be one that's not done yet
<popey> yes, apparently so
<plars> popey: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/115/console was the previous one and seems to have been on trusty
<popey> got it
<popey> plars: all sorted now, thanks.,
<plars> popey: cool, did that work?
<popey> dunno what he did, but i now have a click ☻
<mhr3> robru, can i get reconf on 013?
<sil2100> mhr3: robru is probably still at the doctor, let me do that for you
<mhr3> sil2100, ah, working late? :)
<dobey> can i get a silo for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/merge-devel/+merge/220696 ?
<sil2100> mhr3: yeah ;p Lately it seems to be happening much more often
<sil2100> mhr3: reconfiguring
<dobey> sil2100, mhr3: ^^ or do i need to wait for robru or poke cyphermox for it? :)
<mhr3> sil2100, don't worry it will get better...
<sil2100> dobey: hi! :)
<mhr3> sil2100, ...in october :)
<dobey> hi sil2100
<dobey> mhr3: october is a lie
<mhr3> dobey, adding
<sil2100> dobey: so, do you have citrain powers?
<dobey> sil2100: i do not
<dobey> sadly :-/
<sil2100> I think we'll have to change that soon!
<sil2100> mhr3: will you fill out a landing for dobey?
<sil2100> Not sure if we have enough silos...
<mhr3> done
<dobey> thanks
<mhr3> sil2100, 013 reconfigured?
<sil2100> mhr3: yes!
<sil2100> It seems to have succeeded
<mhr3> thx, hitting build again then
<sil2100> dobey: so, you might have to wait a bit sadly...
<dobey> sil2100: that's fine.
 * dobey has way more than enough to keep himself busy :-/
<ogra_> dobey, so i just checked here and my phablet-screenshot is working correctly
<ogra_> (and has the fix)
<ogra_> same version as yours
<ogra_> oops, sorry dobey mixed you up with brendand
 * ogra_ sighs
<dobey> :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 44 DONE (finished: 20140522 18:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/44.changes ===
<ogra_> davmor2, popey ^^^ \o/
<popey> thanks
<popey> am in the bar with davmor2
<popey> will poke him
<ogra_> cool, have a beer :)
<sil2100> YESS
<sil2100> A drunk davmor2 will find less bugs
<popey> he is on coke
<popey> i promise ☻
<ogra_> damned
<ogra_> give him beer !
<ogra_> :P
<popey> (he doesn't drink)
<popey> I just upgraded and wifi is off
<ogra_> ah
<popey> wlan0      802-11-wireless   unavailable
<ogra_> cyphermox, ^^^
<popey> current build number: 44
<ogra_> popey, OTA ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> so it was connected before i guess
<popey> yes
<ogra_> sigh
<cyphermox> don't touch anything
<popey> davmor2 has wifi
<popey> i do not
<ogra_> same devices ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> lovely
<cyphermox> get me nmcli dev, nmcli nm, rfkill list, ps -ef | grep wpa   and /var/log/syslog
<cyphermox> I don't think it's the same issue
<sil2100> :(
<cyphermox> meh\
<ogra_> must be the "if $user_in_front_of_device = popey" codepath in NM
<sil2100> Well, it might be something different
<popey> ☻
<popey> will get that in just a second
<cyphermox> sure
<sil2100> Let's hope so anyway
<cyphermox> but we don't have NM debugging on anymore, so back to square one
<popey> cyphermox: ps -ef | grep wpa returns nothing fwiw
<cyphermox> yeah, I kind of expect
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7502453/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7502455/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7502456/
<cyphermox> oh wait
<ogra_> fwiw ... my flo didnt have any wlan issues in ages
<cyphermox> this could actually be because NM wasn't fixed in 44
<ogra_> even 43 worked fine here
<cyphermox> in 43 I mean
<ogra_> cyphermox, popey is on 44
<cyphermox> I know
<cyphermox> but he OTA's to 44
<ogra_> like tons of other users ...
<cyphermox> that means you still get to keep the state file from NM
<ogra_> aha
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> Right...
<cyphermox> popey: could you get syslog too?
<ogra_> how do we avoid that in the future then
<popey> yes, taking ages to pastebin
<cyphermox> ogra_: you can't, just need to flick the switch for those that actually do this upgrade from a broken image
<cyphermox> popey: oh, of course
<cyphermox> ogra_: once it's done once, it won't be an issue
<ogra_> ok
<plars> rsalveti: around? I'm having some emulator issues trying to run it under xvfb. Have you tried this before?
<ogra_> sil2100, we need to note that then in the mail i guess
 * popey gives up on pastebinit
<sil2100> Sure thing
<sil2100> As long as we can promote, I can write anything
<plars> rsalveti: lightdm is failing, and I see errors in unity-system-compositor.log
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/syslog.txt.gz
<popey> cyphermox: ^
<rsalveti> plars: never tried it under xfvb
<rsalveti> plars: have the emulator log?
<popey> cyphermox: please can I connect to the internet now?
<plars> rsalveti: I can get it, one moment
<cyphermox> popey: yes
<popey> thanks
<plars> rsalveti: in the meantime, I have the lightdm.log and unity-system-compositor.log
<plars> unity-system-compositor.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7502475/
<plars> lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7502476/
<ogra_> plars, i doubt xvfb has any kind of GL/GLES implementation
<rsalveti> yeah, that might be the issue
<plars> ogra_: I was wondering if that could be the problem
<plars> ok
<rsalveti> it needs a working GL on your host
<ogra_> X Virtual framebuffer ...
<rsalveti> std::exception::what: buffer allocation failed
<rsalveti> I believe the gles translator failed to initialize
<ogra_> all you get is /dev/fb from it and a fake xorg-fbdev...
<rsalveti> the qemu log will tell you that
<dobey> rsalveti: you might just need to run xvfb with additional options…
<plars> so can it be done through mesa or something?
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> "Xvfb does not support modern X11 extensions like Compositing, Randr or GLX. Xdummy is a newer alternative which supports these extensions as well as providing the same functionality as Xvfb."
<ogra_> from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xvfb
<rsalveti> interesting
<cyphermox> popey: so yeah, looks like the bug was triggered on the previous shutdown
<dobey> rsalveti: try  xvfb-run -a -s "-screen 0 640x480x24"
<rsalveti> plars: ^
<plars> ok, sec
<plars> dobey++
<plars> that worked :)
<dobey> :)
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> i wonder how though ... given the above statement from wikipedia
<dobey> the issue is because the default screen is 8bpp i think
<dobey> and so mesa can't do anything with it
<dobey> but with 24bpp, mesa will work
<plars> ah
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> ogra_: wikipedia is wrong then
<rsalveti> go fix it :P
<dobey> no, wikipedia is right
<ogra_> hahaha
<rsalveti> then how glx worked in there?
<dobey> it's not?
<dobey> you're getting software
<rsalveti> sure, but still glx right?
<rsalveti> even if by software
<dobey> it's not the x glx extension afaik
<ogra_> well, it doesnt talk about true GL
<ogra_> or GLES
<dobey> right. the error from qml/qt is also a bit confusing in this regard
<dobey> anyway make a note of that xvfb command i pasted. it's necessary to run unit tests under xvfb with qmltestrunner and such
 * ogra_ sees the gallery-app tests are running and crosses fingers 
<sil2100> ogra_: it'll be ok, no worries ;)
<ogra_> heh
<dobey> https://plus.google.com/103117938079967018309/posts/XMSMtYQzbyW
<dobey> there i made a note for you :)
<sil2100> I put the biggest pressure on QA here
<ogra_> mediaplayer-app has 1 failure on mako
<ogra_> regressed :(
<ogra_> (fully passed on 43)
<rsalveti> weird
<sil2100> We had a failure sometimes I remember somehow
<ogra_> well, we should have told jhodapp :P
<ogra_> i see one failure on 42
<sil2100> Nothing landed that could have impacted, so I think we're ok
<ogra_> well, should still be fixed
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> gallery-app 1 failure on all devices
<sil2100> Yes, now that it's reocurring more, we can add a notice about that in the e-mails
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Awesome
<sil2100> Ship it
<ogra_> heh
<jhodapp> ogra_, looks like an AutoPilot failure on that failed test
<ogra_> jhodapp, so QA stuff ?
<jhodapp> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> lets talk to them next week then :)
<jhodapp> hehe, ok
<jhodapp> ogra_, I'll put davmor2 on them ;)
<ogra_> hah
<sil2100> Yeah, wanted to have a chat with them about possible causes of tests failing as well
<jhodapp> sil2100, indeed, a good idea
<sil2100> So far so good, test results on mako looking nice
<ogra_> any news from the dogs ?
<Mirv> dogs arw still here, testing
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> woof
<popey> arf arf
<sil2100> Buy them more beer!
<sil2100> It's on the house!
 * sil2100 says so because he doesn't have to pay
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> 44 seems pretty good to me.
<ogra_> cool
<sil2100> popey: so, +1?!
<dobey> popey: is unity8 not using a bunch of cpu on it for you?
 * sil2100 is still waiting on smoketesting
<dobey> i've noticed on my mako that unity8 is using a lot of cpu for some reason (haven't debugged why)
<popey> sil2100: I'm not +1ing until davmor2 does, and i can confirm anything he finds
<sil2100> popey: ACK
<sil2100> davmor2: still waiting for the final dogfooding result
<ogra_> well, smoketests will still take a bit
<ogra_> no need to hurry
<popey> sil2100: he is not at a computer
<popey> he is sat here dogfooding
<popey> bug 1322321
<ubot5> bug 1322321 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Message received" doesn't always play when previewing #43 mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322321
<ogra_> popey, i cant play any sound twice on flo ...
<ogra_> it only plays once
<ogra_> no matter how often i tap
<ogra_> how do you get it to play a second time ?
<popey> tap a different sound
<ogra_> yeah, it plays fine when the checkmark switches but i cant play it twice
<ogra_> and it reacts just properly on flo
<ogra_> even when switching back and forth fast
<ogra_> filemanager and shorts have 3 failures each
<popey> sil2100: davmor2 has +1'ed it, I have witnesses
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> ogra_: shorts app is known, filemanager as well
<sil2100> ogra_: filemanager varies from 1 to 3 failures
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> just reporting it as they show up
<sil2100> Let's wait for those to finish and let's promote this baby
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> even flo and manta look pretty good (yet)
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs ... system-settings ... and syncing the crash inof and logs is still missing ...
<ogra_> *info
 * popey filed bug 1322326
<ubot5> bug 1322326 in Ubuntu Calendar App "AP tests fail on mako #28, bzr rev 282" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322326
<popey> because frustratingly the ap tests are broken - they try to write to /tmp
 * popey drops off irc to eat a tasty tasty burger
<sil2100> ogra_: almost done!
<sil2100> Mako looks really good, so far 8 failures
<ogra_> yeah, lets see the crashers
<ogra_> (i dont expect anything bad there but i want to see them before promoting)
<ogra_> popey, enjoy !!
<ogra_> and thanks !!!
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: thanks guys!
<sil2100> You rock
<ogra_> Wellark really needs to look into these indicator-network crashes
<sil2100> Right... those happen a bit too frequently - but crash-wise we look good in overall
<ogra_> they happen reliably on every image since a while
<ogra_> come on ... sync faster
<ogra_> wow, look at manta !
<ogra_> we never had such a good image on manta since utopic started
<sil2100> Damn
<ogra_> sil2100, that definitely looks promotable
<sil2100> That's true
<ogra_> 6 crashers ... no new ones
<sil2100> ogra_: can you press the button? :)
<ogra_> sure :)
<sil2100> I'm ready to send out the e-mail!
<ogra_> script running
<ogra_> done
<ogra_> === IMAGE 44 Promoted ===
<sil2100> YESS
 * sil2100 sends
<sil2100> Ok, time to EOD for today
<sil2100> Thanks for everything and see you tomorrow o/
<sil2100> robru: TRAINCON-0 is officially down!
 * ogra_ too ... and now that i could watch TV we get massive thunderstorms
<sil2100> robru: so land normally
<ogra_> luckily they will pass fast to sil2100 i heard
<popey> \o/
<Mirv> cool
<Mirv> well I'll land my Qt packaging-only change then
<ogra_> bah, no wifi after upgrading from 28
<ogra_> sigh, stuck on 2G until i switched to another AP first
<ogra_> yippiiieee
<ogra_> new haptics
<cyphermox> ogra_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOTW6gFQUlg
<ogra_> cyphermox, LOL
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<robru> allllll aboard!
<robru> mhr3, boiko, Saviq: I just published silos 6, 11, and 13
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<mhr3> robru, cheers!
<robru> mhr3, my pleasure!
<robru> oSoMoN, published 17!
<oSoMoN> robru, man, that was fast, I was about to ping you to request publication :)
<robru> oSoMoN, bot pinged me first ;-)
<oSoMoN> ah, I guess I can’t beat the bot
<robru> oSoMoN, well I dunno, the bot is just polling ona  5 minute interval, I often find I can ping people before the bot does... I guess just by chance in this case you flipped the switch just moments before the bot did it's poll.
<oSoMoN> robru, while we’re at it (and if there are free silos), could I get a silo for line 44 ?
<robru> yeah!
<robru> oSoMoN, ok you got 16
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome!
<robru> mhr3, you got 18
<robru> boiko, and you got 15
<boiko> robru: nice, thanks!
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<mhr3> dobey, click building in 018, check it out once built pls
<boiko> robru: I'm actually going to sleep now, so if you are low on silos, you can free mine and I get one again tomorrow
<robru> boiko, ok, will keep that in mind if i get any new requests, thanks!
<boiko> np
<dobey> mhr3: thanks, will do.
<robru> jdstrand, I got you silo 20 if you want to upload click-apparmor apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu.
<ahayzen_> ogra_, should i be able to run the ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1 on image 44 or is there still stuff broken?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-23
<Saviq> robru, hey, could I get a silo for line 5 please?
<robru> Saviq, sure, you got silo 6
<Saviq> robru, thanks!
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 45 building (started: 20140523 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 45 DONE (finished: 20140523 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/45.changes ===
<balloons> fginther`, ping. The autolanding job for calc seems to not be running by itself.. also, is the job name different or ? Because I manually launched it and it ran via Xvfb
<fginther`> balloons, let me investigate
<fginther`> balloons, this is the job that gets triggered now: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-autolanding/
<balloons> fginther, this is for calculator
<fginther> balloons, argh, soory
<fginther> balloons, I think I fixed it. I forgot to add the team to the autolanding users list
<balloons> fginther, ok, we'll see how it goes
<fginther> balloons, a new job has been automatically triggered: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-autolanding/3/
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: When you have some time, could we talk a bit about ideas to enhance image changelogs?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: right now I'm working on implementing a so called 'commit log', which would combine data from image changelogs with silo data
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: not sure if that would help?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: That sounds wonderful.  :)
<ToyKeeper> I was specifically hoping to get all the silo data from the spreadsheet into the image changelog.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: then it's in the works ;) But being done somewhere in the background
<sil2100> Maybe next week it'll be done
<ToyKeeper> When I'm testing an image, I want to know more than just what packages changed, but also what features changed, why, who did it, where the MP is, what test plan(s) are related, etc.
<ToyKeeper> It'd also be nice to have a combined changelog file with all images logged in one file, for easier grepping.
<ahayzen_> ogra_, ping
<ahayzen_> anyone around who knows about the ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1 framework and its status within the images? we're trying to test moving the music-app to mediascanner2 but need to test the new framework within the image
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: can you just confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1322490  ← Wellark I'm assuming this is a bug for you please change it if it isn't
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322490 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Clicking on the checkbox to disconnect from an ap sometimes disconnects but always leaves the box checked" [High,New]
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, did you check jibels version of my changelog stuff ? its a lot more detailed (i should put a link on my pages)
<ogra_> ahayzen_, theoretically all bits and pieces should be in place on the images
<ahayzen_> ogra_, hmm the app doesn't even start and there is no log for it. any idea of any other logs i should look at?
<davmor2> sil2100: ^ one to add the new blocker list there are a couple more to come (I did say there were bug I'm not sure it popey mentioned it though :D )
<ogra_> uh, no idea ... syslog for a start ... look for DENIED messages from apparmor ... and your own logs of the app indeed
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Sounds like the one I just filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1322497
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322497 in Network Menu "can't un-check a wifi network" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Bah
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, here is an example http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/20140417.html
<ogra_> sil2100, so 45 looks pretty bad for UITK
<sil2100> ogra_: I wonder what happened, there was no new UITK upload at least
<ogra_> lots of Qt was updated
<ogra_> unity8 too
<ogra_> OMG !
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: It's better, but still missing things like a link to the MP(s) and test plan(s).  And it's not indexed by build number (like "utopic 45").
<ogra_> the dialer-app error is gone !
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, well, i guess then what sil2100 is setting up should be better for you (i really dont plan to have my stuff link to each and every possible MP ... sounds like that is whjat he plans
<sil2100> ogra_: I remember publishing a dialer-app fix yesterday night I think!
<ogra_> yep
<ToyKeeper> Part of what we're trying to do is make it easier to identify where something broke and which image/branch/developer it was from.  Makes bisecting much easier.
<ToyKeeper> Another goal is to help testers know what to focus on for each image.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, i would need info for that that sil2100 has easier available from his ci train stuff
<ToyKeeper> ... and a third goal is to identify gaps in test plans.
<ahayzen_> ogra_, ah i was on #44 appears #45 is out now :)
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, though that wont really solve your problem .. the changelogs pof the packages are usually mangled a lot by the merge bots or because people using them dont follow package policy at all
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, we geed to first get the devs to do that proper ;)
<ogra_> *need
<ToyKeeper> Yes, too many change logs of "bug fixes" and nothing else.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, and most changes we have were done by "CI Bot" ... :P
<ogra_> you wont be able to identify it without digging
<ToyKeeper> In any case, sounds like sil2100's project should be an improvement.
<sil2100> Good to hear it could be useful!
<ogra_> we have a pretty clear policy about package changelogs ... the prob is that we let people upload (indirectly) who never learned packaging
<ogra_> so lot of required info gets lost
<ogra_> and our tools dont really cover that yet
 * ogra_ would like to have an extra field on the MP form "package and dependency changes" where you need to list such stuff for example 
<ahayzen_> ogra_, hmm or not it still doesn't run, there is no app log in ~/.cache/upstart and i haven't spotted anything obvious in syslog, dmesg and auth.log as of yet...
<ogra_> ahayzen_, there must be an app log else your app wasnt started at all
<ogra_> (like: your prob might be in the desktop file or so)
<ahayzen_> ogra_, yeah thts wht it looks like it just flashes white screen then goes back to the dash
<ogra_> do you have enough free diskspace ?
<ahayzen_> ogra_, hmm but it works for Victor this is strange
<ogra_> same image version ?
<ogra_> (and same setup ? no debs installed, image readonly etc )
<ahayzen_> ogra_, hang on it still thinks it is on #44 even though it rebooted and reflashed?! and is now asking to restart again
<ogra_> compyre your systems ... that should help
 * ogra_ gets coffee before the meeting
<ahayzen_> ogra_, i think the update failed
<mandel> didrocks, sil2100 morning! are we out of conf-0 ?
<didrocks> mandel: I'm not really in charge, but that's what I think I read on sil2100's email
<mandel> didrocks, oh, I forgot you moved, sorry :)
<sil2100> mandel: yes, we are
<sil2100> :)
<mandel> sil2100, sweet, I'll get a request for udm then :)
 * ogra_ looks at the UITK issue 
<Mirv> popey: did you have some apps to upload?
<ogra_> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/introspection/__init__.py", line 173, in get_proxy_object_for_existing_process
<ogra_>     raise ProcessSearchError(message_string)
<ogra_> hmm
<thomi> ogra_: what's up?
<ogra_> does the UITK install autopilot-legacy ?
<ogra_> thomi, we have half of the UITK tests failing in the last image ... i was wondering about the python2.7 in all these error messages
<ogra_> sadly someon is already re-running them so there are not more logs i can look at
<thomi> ogra_: if you get that in a stack trace then the legacy packages *must* be installed, right?
<thomi> I don't think there's any way to get those files in utopic except by installing the -legacy packages
<thomi> since the 1.5 packages don't install py2 files
<ogra_> yeah, i'm not debating *that* they are installed ... i was wondering if they *should* ;)
<thomi> oh, right
<thomi> :)
<thomi> I'm not sure what their test policy is there, sorry - ping me if you need any autopilot help though :)
<ogra_> something clearly changed between 44 and 45 that made 84 tests fail ...
<ogra_> right, i doubt it is an autopilot issue
<sil2100> I wonder what could be the problem
<sil2100> But... I actually saw something similar already in the past I think
<sil2100> Most probably that's why someone re-ran the UITK tests, as before a re-run helped
<popey> Mirv: not yet
<sil2100> ogra_: meeting :)
<ogra_> well, the logs would have been nice still ... they werent synced
<Mirv> ouf
<sil2100> mandel: can I use your silo for experiments? ;)
<mandel> sil2100, what, the udm silo?
<mandel> sil2100, sure, what do you want to test?
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: are you guys busy today? :)
<sil2100> mandel: let me get back to you after the meeting
<mandel> sil2100, sure
<popey> sil2100: there's a few sessions, why?
<sil2100> popey: just asking if you guys will be on the meeting, nm now since you joined ;)
<popey> ah
<sil2100> mandel: what would be the ETA for landing the udm fixes you want a silo for? :)
<mandel> sil2100, well, is not super urgent unless sergiusens needs the mms changes to be in trunk, the rest of the bugs are not critical (although they are marked as being as critical)
<mandel> sil2100, and sergiusens has a ppa with what he needs, so we are good, why?
<popey> davmor2: am filing terminal bug about font
<davmor2> popey: ping me with it I will confirm it :)
<sergiusens> mandel: I sent you an email; it doesn't work
<sergiusens> mandel: so a silo would be good
<mandel> sergiusens, hm.. really, I missed the mail, let me check
<sergiusens> your udm in the ppa wants to remove all my apps
<mandel> sergiusens, wtf?
<mandel> sergiusens, really?
<sergiusens> the package version is bad
<sergiusens> don't use the recipe thing
<mandel> sergiusens, hm.. I did not get the email, care to re-send it?
<mandel> sergiusens, we are in the q for a silo, but sil2100 is asking funny questions...
<sergiusens> mandel: it seems I don't have it either, brain dead
<sergiusens> anyways, it doesn't work, did you test it?
<mandel> sergiusens, no, I expected the recepi to do the right thing
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1322527
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322527 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal app shows no text in #44 on mako" [Undecided,New]
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1322529
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322529 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal is laggy and hard to operate" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> mandel: I gave you the silo now
<sergiusens> mandel: does that silo include my upload fixes?
<sergiusens> ah, it seems it does
 * sergiusens goes and builds
<sil2100> mandel: sorry, I was in a meeting
<sil2100> Ah, Mirv already assigned a normal silo it seems, too bad ;/
 * sil2100 wanted to use the preprod silo
<Mirv> sil2100: oh! so what's in preprod?
<sil2100> Mirv: some changes I wanted to experiment with, I need that to generate the commit log
<jdstrand> sil2100: hey, I noticed silo 20 is assigned to me for the click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu uploads from yesterday. it is all in the archive already and the silo can be freed
<sil2100> jdstrand: oh, I thought it was freed, let me take a look
<sil2100> Ah
<jdstrand> sil2100: yesterday I had 06, which is what was freed, but now I have 20
<sil2100> It seems Robert assigned the silo after I freed it
<jdstrand> ok
<sil2100> Since we didn't mention it being 'Landed' ;)
<sil2100> jdstrand: thanks for noticing!
<sil2100> :)
<jdstrand> np
<sil2100> Mirv: so, for this feature to get tested, I actually need the publishing step performed
<sil2100> Mirv: so if you have any landing that is rather safe and would quickly be published, feel free to assign preprod to it ;p
<sil2100> Wellark: ping
<sil2100> Wellark: so, could you take a look at two things?
<sil2100> Wellark: 1) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1322490
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322490 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Clicking on the checkbox to disconnect from an ap sometimes disconnects but always leaves the box checked" [High,Confirmed]
<Mirv> sil2100: I have that line 20, but the landing-010 has the signon-ui :(
<Mirv> sil2100: but if signon-ui would be put to a separate landing, then you could just land that one
<sil2100> Wellark: 2) the indicator-network crashes we're getting on dialer-app and messaging-app test suites
<sil2100> Mirv: I would like that, let's try with dbarth
<sil2100> dbarth: how's landing-010 proceeding?
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Mirv: give me a sign once you make the split ;)
<sil2100> (and if it's possible)
<Mirv> ok, a split it is then, regardless of how 010 is going
<Mirv> sil2100: split done, do you want to assign? I think you still need to ignore conflicts because of 002
<sil2100> Mirv: let me try :)
<mandel> sergiusens, 013 is building and should do the trick
<sergiusens> mandel: yeah, I took the liberty to click on build :-)
<Mirv> sil2100: shall I build?
<fginther> popey, please try calculator
<sil2100> Mirv: yes :)
<sil2100> Mirv: don't publish yet though!
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, given that the final gallery-app fix landed, should we roll an image with it ?
<ogra_> (that kind of got lost in the meeting due to the long discussion)
<ogra_> (well, once it is in the store as click at least)
<popey> fginther: k
<popey> fginther: looks like you did?
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess we could once it's in the store, as it's not like a new image will block us
<ogra_> right, and it might look even better
<ogra_> oh, there is also a hybris upload that wasnt in 45
<ogra_> so i think we should do a build in any case
<ogra_> sergiusens, could you build the latest gallery-app for us ?
<ogra_> (if that didnt happen yet)
<ogra_> or poke bfiller or so
<ogra_> ricmm, do you know anything about that last hybris upload ? seems ricardo didnt rebuild android for it
<fginther> popey, changes are all done
<fginther> popey, also kicked off new jobs for the ones that had failed
<popey> thanks fginther
<ricmm> ogra_: hybris upload? no idea
<ricmm> either way some platform-api stuff landed last night
<ricmm> that needed an android rebuild
<ricmm> so todays image should be fine
<ogra_> right, i think that already went into 45
<ogra_> i was wondering about the upload that happened after 45 was built
<ahayzen_> ogra_, we are still having issues running the app, is there anyone at the sprint who can help us, or can someone try the branch?
<ricmm> what app
<ahayzen_> ricmm, music-app we are trying to move to ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1
<ahayzen_> ricmm, so that then we can move to mediascanner2 and drop grilo from the image
<ahayzen_> ogra_, ricmm, this is the branch we have going https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0
<ogra_> ahayzen_, the toolkit people should be able to help i suspect
<ahayzen_> ogra_, ok thanks we'll see if we can find someone
<sil2100> Ok, I jump out for a bit now, be back soon
<sil2100> Mirv: give me a ping once the silo is built ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm going for a lunch here now etc, but it's building at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-000-1-build/1/console and it will probably take about 30min from now so that everything is also published
<sergiusens> ogra_: build and upload?
<sergiusens> dpm: wrt camera, bill can and should update all the system apps now, but I can do it this time as he's travelling
<dpm> sergiusens, that'd be good if you could do it this once for camera to get this fix in. Otherwise, I'm happy to ping bill too
<sergiusens> dpm: bill is flying now, so I'll do it ;-)
<dpm> aha, now I get the traveling reference :)
<dpm> and why I cannot see him around ;)
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes please
<Mirv> sil2100: it does not seem the spreadsheet is catching the 000 being built, but it's built anyhow
<ogra_> sergiusens, could you poke popey once that is done so it gets through ?
<cjwatson> I guess I should try to land the "click chroot" support for ubuntu-sdk-14.10 today, since I've now had two MPs for it
<asac> cjwatson: i wanted to upgrade to latest devel image with command line
<asac> ran system-image-cli
<asac> that blocked for a bit then exited but nothing happened
<cjwatson> barry: ^- could you look into that?
<asac> barry: i basically did what we discussed (since i dont have/want ubuntu one setup for the purpose of validating that we can upgrade without that)
<asac> barry: e.g. no ubuntu one credentials, run the command line
<asac> but nothing happened
<asac> let me know what info you need
<asac> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505359/
<asac> thats what i have in system-image/log
<asac> client.log
<asac> wonder what cancels it
<asac> maybe because the UI was aborting a day before when i didnt have ubuntu one credentials?
<cjwatson> I noticed similar in a fresh x86 emulator instance that I created last week or so and hadn't done anything significant with yet, FWIW
<cjwatson> I was in the process of recreating the emulator instance with a fresh image; but that's probably a quick way to reproduce it
<cjwatson> Could somebody get https://code.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/devel/+merge/220794 into the landing process for me?  Our usual lander is on vacation
<sil2100> Mirv: ok
<sil2100> Mirv: well, 000 is being treated specially
<ToyKeeper> grumble grumble razzen frazzen...  this unity8 crash keeps happening
<barry> cjwatson, asac: known regression in u-d-m: LP: #1320306.  iiuc, mandel has a fix in progress
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320306 in ubuntu-download-manager "udm immediately sends a 'canceled' signal" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320306
<sergiusens> barry: asac that's in silo 13
<Wellark> sil2100: will take care of 1) and 2) next week. commented on the bug.
<sil2100> Wellark: excellent, we're considering a switch in policy and soon even such crash can become a promotion blocker
<Wellark> sil2100: well, as long as you don't do it today ;)
<sil2100> Not yet I guess ;]
<Wellark> but I agree that none of the components should crash
<sil2100> uh, my smiley became all robotic and squarish
<Wellark> you need to detox from all this automation..
<sil2100> Mirv: is the silo 000 tested and ready for release?
<sil2100> Mirv: since without the silo sheet it's hard to indicate that ;)
<asac> barry: so i cannot upgrade anymore?
<asac> barry: doesnt help me if there is a fix
<asac> i have a promoted image here
<asac> installed and now i cannot upgrade :/
<asac> 28 i am on
<davmor2> asac: can you update if you reboot?
<asac> davmor2: you mean reboot and try again to run the cli?
<Mirv> sil2100: it is, in the sense of "I've installed it and I've looked at the debdiff". the only change to both is a build-dep change from qtsensors5-dev (transitional package) to libqt5sensors5-dev
<asac> i cannot upgrade in UI for sure because i dont have ubuntu one
<barry> asac: it's a problem.  i couldn't even run my own test suite locally without cowboying in a fix.  we really need to get dep8 integration tests into udm
<davmor2> asac: ouch
<asac> barry: the ubuntu one thing is a problem?
<barry> si-cli won't help, it still uses udm underneath
<asac> or that we are stuck?
<asac> but i am not the only person that was on #28
<asac> why am i the only one stuck now?
<asac> anyway, let me reboot and try again
<davmor2> asac: U1 account is just sso you must have that to login to LP
<barry> asac: afaik, the u1 thing is a ui problem, separate from the udm canceled signal.  si-cli *would* help with that
<asac> barry: ok, and udm can be better after reboot?
 * asac rebooted
<asac> now tries
<barry> asac: see sergiusens's response above.  that fix is in silo13
<asac> so is everybody now stuck on #28?
<asac> oh
<asac> now it worked after reboot
<asac> good enough
<Mirv> sil2100: hey, can you check landing-015 (line 25). it has a QA sign-off needed, but that should be either removed (since not traincon-0 anymore) or QA should be pinged (since they assume they don't need to do those at the moment).
<asac> davmor2: barry : \o/ i am on #44 now
<asac> rebooting apparently cured the cli problem
<davmor2> asac: <o/
<barry> asac: yay!
<asac> thanks for the hint
<davmor2> \o/
<asac> barry: mandel: so could you guys sit together and invent something that we all can call "bullet proof upgrading"?
<asac> i think that concept must assume that our normal stack will be broken eventually
<asac> and still useres should be able to upgrade without having to use adb
<asac> its very important that we somehow can resurrect our market products in case we did a mistake
<asac> (which can happen)
<asac> i assume we need a completely separate code path that can be triggered by something on system-image server
<asac> so we basically have two times the same code ... maybe just trailing
<asac> maybe completely different ;)
<asac> ... of ourse thats just one idea
<ogra_> asac, users wont be able to easily use adb in the shipped product
<asac> better ideas welcome
<asac> 15:12 < asac> and still useres should be able to upgrade without having to use adb
<ogra_> (it will be off by default)
<ogra_> right
<asac> i didnt say anything differnt
<asac> :)
<ogra_> just saying ... the adb path will be even more complex then
<asac> so for one we need a fastboot oem equiv for our market phones
<asac> but thats probably something the phone manufactur has to figure
<sil2100> Ok
<asac> unless they want to use fastboot
<sil2100> Mirv: it's not needer right now, let me remove that and publish
<asac> but i am talking about something else that is still UI and just ensures that if we messed thigns up
<barry> asac: i've been thinking about resurrecting the built-in download manager for s-i.  it wouldn't use it by default, but it would be a fallback in cases such as this.
<barry> that plus dep8 integration tests for both si and udm (for which we have open bugs)
<ogra_> asac, we should use fastboot if possible, ellse we need to change our flash tool
<ogra_> and if we use fastboot anyway we can also ask for some similar unlock mechanism like we have on the nexus (probably called differently to not directly copy google)
<ogra_> barry, is the "can not write log as non root" issue still on your list ? we have a crash in the daily AP tests since nearly a year now, would really be nice to get rid of that wart some day
<barry> ogra_: it is.  i'm working on si 2.3 this week and next
<ogra_> cool !
<sil2100> ogra_: quick packaging +1 needed, easy change: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/24/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+14.10.20140522-0ubuntu1.diff <- more things installed simply
<ogra_> wheee ! MMS !! for the rich ones :)
<ogra_> sil2100, ackedy ack :)
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> ogra_: you will be now personnally guilty if I receive any comercial mms on my phone… :p
<ogra_> didrocks, thats sergiusens' baby, not mine ...
<ogra_> also recieving doesnt cost anything ...
<didrocks> ogra_: you acked it, so I held you personnally responsible
<didrocks> ogra_: still, it's spam! :)
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> as long as you dont send one ...
<didrocks> no chance for that :p
<ogra_> sending the complete phone per UPS to get your videos and pics across is cheaper than an MMS :)
 * didrocks should mostly send one sms a month
<didrocks> ahah
<sil2100> hah ;)
<ahayzen_> ogra_, FYI after discussions with SDK people found you have to bump the policy version of appamor to 1.2 as well :)
<ogra_> aha !
<ogra_> good to know. thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: another quick batch of packaging changes, prepared by Timo (so safe): https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-000-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu_0.54+14.10.20140523-0ubuntu1.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-000-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu-sensors_0.6+14.10.20140523-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> ogra_: qtsensors5-dev is a transitional package
<sil2100> ogra_: so it's best to depend on the real one
<ogra_> sil2100, ack ... isnt Mirv core dev ? why do i have to ack that ?
<sil2100> ogra_: no, he's not
<ogra_> oh, k
<ogra_> i always thought he is :)
<sil2100> ogra_: he per-packaging upload powers though for the qt stack ;)
<sil2100> *he has
<ogra_> ah, right
<ogra_> sil2100, just a heads up, i'm seeding nuntium for MMS stuff (now didrocks can actually make me responsible :P )
<sil2100> Finally! ;)
<sil2100> I mean, finally seeding, not 'finally ogra can be responsible'
<ogra_> well, only reception ... for sending we need golang-udm to get out of new
<ogra_> i pinged #ubuntu-release a few times over the last days ... but no reaction yet
<ogra_> (and sadly infinity is busy arguing with ScottK atm so i guess that last ping got unnoticed)
<ogra_> (now that was a subtle personal ping, wasn't it ? ;) )
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src_fixpkgname/+merge/220601 didnt have an accompanying -gles upload, did it ?
<Mirv> ogra_: nope, since the packages affected are not in the -gles package
<ogra_> ah, k
<Mirv> this time I'd have remembered it otherwise :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> popey, are you around ? (is the new gallery-app in the store  ? )
<sil2100> Damn, today is a crazy day
<ogra_> travel preparations ?
<popey> ogra_: no idea, i haven't been involved
<popey> "Approved by Sergio Schvezov on 2014-05-22 15:54 - 23 hours, 13 minutes ago"
<popey> so no
<ogra_> could you let it in or are you already traveling ?
<didrocks> ogra_: back from exercise and I hate you :p
<ogra_> hah, why ?
<didrocks> "(now didrocks can actually make me responsible :P )"
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> and no, I won't feed the troll on #ubuntu-release :p
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> that was my little vengeance for all the thunder and rain you sent up north !
<didrocks> ogra_: ahah, *blue sky* here :p
<sil2100> ogra_: that too, but in overall there's a lot to do today
<sil2100> Anyway, I think the worst is over
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> (a little too much actually, my openstack tee-shirt is too grey and get heat :p)
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, i forwarded that stuff in sil2100's direction ... blue sky here now too again
<didrocks> ahah!
<sil2100> Yeah, been outside today as well, cursing my habit of wearing only black
<sil2100> Thought I'll die
<popey> ogra_: its not been submitted
<popey> ogra_: i am here all evening
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, didnt the thunderstorms arrive yet ?
<popey> but we are all sat around watching lightning talks
<ogra_> i thought they move further north east
<sil2100> ogra_: no, not yet - not here at least!
<ogra_> hmm, and sergio seems to be off
<sil2100> I beg youuu, give me raain
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah, it was quire refreshing last night
<sil2100> ogra_: who can also help us out with getting gallery-app released?
<ogra_> well, usually sergio is my point of contact
<ogra_> i guess bfiller could too
<popey> you need to ask sergio or bfiller, yes
<sil2100> I don't see Bill online sadly
<sil2100> popey: what about Timo (Mirv)? Can he help us as well maybe?
<popey> i see Mirv across the room
<popey> wait 10 mins when the lightning talks finish and you'll get replies no doubt
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> popey: excellent, thanks Alan!
 * sil2100 noticed that popey and davmor2 are best messagers ever
<popey> i spy people leaving for the bar
<popey> will ask people to talk to you
<popey> sil2100: bill has left
<popey> what exactly do you need doing?
<sil2100> popey: we would need the new gallery-app released as a click
<sil2100> Like, available for the new image
<ogra_> popey, we want to build an image with the new gallery-app
<sil2100> As that version has one additional flaky test fixed
<popey> ok.
<ogra_> i had pinged sergio above ... i thought he had built and submitted
<sil2100> But... on the other hand...
<popey> a click from what bzr rev?
<sil2100> popey: from trunk
<sil2100> ogra_: actually, we don't need that released even
<sil2100> ogra_: since the last fix for the flaky test was in autopilot tests only
<ogra_> the deb was released already iirc
<sil2100> ogra_: so, the fix is in trunk, so smoketesting will use the right test version and pass
<ogra_> oh
<sil2100> ogra_: as click tests fetch tests from bzr trunk :)
<ogra_> lets build an image then :)
<sil2100> So I guess we should be fine!
<sil2100> (if nothing changed inbetween)
<popey> latest build in jenkins I see is bzr revno 984
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/gallery-app/gallery-app-autopilot_issue/+merge/220633 <- I see that the fix is more of a hack ;p Love the 5 second wait
<popey> trunk is 984
<Mirv> sil2100: popey ogra_: so what I know I can do is trigger click builds (at least I used to be able) and upload to the store
<popey> Mirv: the click is built http://s-jenkins:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.984_armhf.click
<popey> I am happy to run AP tests on a device
<ogra_> well, looks liek we wont even need that by what sil2100 said
<Mirv> ahum
<Mirv> oh autopilot only
<sil2100> Yea
<Mirv> popey: so, no need really ^
<popey> ok
<sil2100> popey: thanks for your readiness ;)
<Mirv> anything else needs releasing, no?
 * popey notes Mirv is as ready to hit the bar as me
<Mirv> :D
<ogra_> go guys ...
<ogra_> sil2100, build triggered
<Mirv> "I wouldn't have but ogra ordered"
<sil2100> ogra_: o/
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> :)
<popey> have a great weekend guys
<ogra_> you too
<ogra_> and safe flight
<popey> its been a great week
<popey> I'm sure next week will be too
 * ogra_ hopes so 
<Mirv> great week indeed, and the next one hopefully rocks too
<didrocks> safe flight popey!
<sil2100> popey: o/
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 46 building (started: 20140523 15:35) ===
 * ogra_ sees that didrocks decided to feed the troll on the Ml instead 
<didrocks> ogra_: well, I had to answer to things where people only discovers things discussed publically multiple times
<didrocks> with him on top of that
<didrocks> so, better to clear how this is working :)
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, ok, let's maybe skip this meeting now
<ogra_> bah
<sil2100> Since no dogfooders, no robru and no new image to check
<sil2100> And no promotions
<ogra_> you tell me after i climbed the stiars to my office !
<sil2100> It's just me, ev and plars on the HO ;)
<ogra_> i'm fine with skipping
<ogra_> we'll meet monday anyway
<didrocks> ogra_: he's thinking about your health
<didrocks> training you up and down ;)
<ogra_> yeah ...
 * ogra_ goes for a run
<ogra_> (... down the stairs)
 * didrocks notes down and will ensure ogra_ is coming to your daily run next weeks
<didrocks> :p
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> if you like whisteling steam engines 100m behind you
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> I can bring my whip if that helps
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> Laney for the rescue :p
<didrocks> to*
<Laney> ;)
<ogra_> with indianer jones hat too ?
<didrocks> oh, you start having demands!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> whipping -> only in the right outfit ...
<Laney> phew
<Laney> that could have gone in a very different direction
 * Laney ahem
<ogra_> heh
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 46 DONE (finished: 20140523 16:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/46.changes ===
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> sil2100, do you plan a landing mail today ?
<sil2100> ogra_: yes, there will be one soon
<ogra_> ok, just wanted to know if i should look for it :)
<sil2100> ogra_: just want to finish coding something
<ogra_> no hurry
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, we have to inform about the new blockers and issues :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> 46 fell over on all devices
<sil2100> Nice
<ogra_> "subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command 'phablet-network --skip-setup' returned non-zero exit status 124"
<sil2100> plars: ^
<ogra_> (thats manta)
<ogra_> cant really make out what mako did
<ogra_> flo has the same issue as manta
<plars> hmm
<cking> plars, i've pushed another tweak to the arm profiles for health-check tests
<plars> looking
<plars> cking: ack
<cking> plars, BTW, I've not seen any recent activity on the wakeups tests, http://ci.ubuntu.com/power/eventstat/arch/amd64/
<plars> cking: yes, I noticed that too
<plars> cking: I'm trying to troubleshoot what's going on there, but there seem to be other problems with the daily image right now
<cking> just though I'd flag it up
<plars> cking: ack, thanks
<cking> ok, no probs
<cking> whenever :-)
<plars> cking: I'm *hoping* that once the other images settle out, it will just work
<cking> ack
<plars> sil2100: so why did you break the image? :)
<ogra_> haha
<sil2100> huh?! What, meee?
<sil2100> How?!
<ogra_> we added MMS support ... all tests have to be send as MMS video to the device now
 * sil2100 is innocent
<sil2100> Yeah, let's blame the MMS support and blame ogra_ for it!
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> not my fault :)
 * ogra_ tries to upgrade his test flo 
<plars> network seems to be failing on the ones i've looked at so far
<ogra_> i see hybris was updated
<ogra_> plars, no networking related changes though
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/46.changes
<sil2100> Could it mean that indeed the network issue is still not fixed then?
<sil2100> And we get the problem from time to time still?
 * ogra_ doubts that 
<plars> this seems different
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> it's *every* run of every device
<slangasek> is anyone about who knows the cupstream2distro code?
<slangasek> or is that all didrocks?
<plars> for instance, what you see with mako is really three separate runs on three separate devices - all failed
<ogra_> ah, thats why the log looks so different
<ogra_> slangasek, i suspect its all didrocks ...
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, that's what I was afraid of ;) thanks
<plars> I have network on manta at least
<slangasek> robru: unless you know something about cupstream2distro?
<plars> but the fact that it tried to test the network was up and failed at one point seems to indicate it wasn't stable
<ogra_> lets see, my flo is flashing now
<plars> and on the other manta run, it died on the first phablet-network
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> so my flo flashed, rebooted and all looks fine
<ogra_> no network issues here
<ogra_> and it says 46 ...
<plars> I'll try my mako here
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> so the device behaves perfectly normal ... except for the volume buttons
<plars> my mako at home seems ok too
<plars> I wonder if that access point is having problems
<plars> weird that manta can attach though
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, did you make any audio related changes recentlly ? my flo behaves really weird wrt sound playback
<ogra_> volume buttons are aa complete no-op, when i play any sounds there is a crackling/popping at the start as if it powers the amp on and off
<plars> ogra_: ok, I got rick to reboot the AP in the lab, still no luck
<plars> ogra_: but my mako at home is fine too
<plars> ogra_: and he can connect to the ap in the lab with other devices just fine
<plars> ogra_: taking one of the affected devices and flashing it back to image 45, I see the wifi working again
<plars> ogra_: going to flash it back to 46 now
<rsalveti> ogra_: no changes, let me flash latest on my flo to check
<plars> wierd, it works too now
<plars> I'm going to just re-kick the makos, and if that works, I'll re-kick the others
<plars> ok, well whatever was happening, it seems better now... mako is making progress at least
<sil2100> plars: thanks!
 * sil2100 EODs
<sil2100> o/
<dobey> mhr3: you're still around?
<dobey> cyphermox, rsalveti: hi, mhr3 marked the unity-scope-click landing as ready earlier today (silo 018) i think. can we get it landed/published now?
<rsalveti> dobey: silo 018?
<rsalveti> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=36
<rsalveti> marked as tested anyway, publishing
<dobey> rsalveti: yeah, that. thanks
<rsalveti> dobey: done
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-24
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 47 building (started: 20140524 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 47 DONE (finished: 20140524 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/47.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-25
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 48 building (started: 20140525 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 48 DONE (finished: 20140525 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/48.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-18
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed;robru on holiday, ping barry or kenvandine for trainguard help
<Mirv> fginther: they are not used as such, but I understood they are collecting code coverage numbers that would be wanted. but I personally don't need the jobs.
<Wellark> morning!
<Mirv> morning Wellark
<Wellark> Mirv: wazzup with line 45? :)
<Mirv> Wellark: it moves all binary packages of a source package elsewhere. we discussed it, it didn't seem a problem really other than that the old source package (connectivity-api) remains in limbo
<Mirv> Wellark: do you plan to submit the same change to wily once wily + vivid-overlay dual landings are possible? at that point, it'd be good to ping us or archive admins to remove connectivity-api from wily
<Wellark> Mirv: can we HO quickly?
<Wellark> in 5 minutes?
<Mirv> Wellark: sure
<ogra_> sil2100, sorry, i need to skip today ... changelogs are auto-genertaed again, but the mapping to image numbers doesnt happen yet ...
<sil2100> ogra_: I canceled the meeting since QA won't be around as well
<ogra_> oh, ok
 * ogra_ just got up, havent checked the calendar yet :)
<Mirv> sorry other hangout, joining soon
<Mirv> oh, cancelled
<dbarth> hey guys
<Mirv> hey dbarth
<sil2100> Hey
<dbarth> hiya; i was also trying to highlight my silo request on line 78 ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: on it :)
<sil2100> dbarth: remember to sync it to wily afterwards though
<sil2100> dbarth: and also, silo 32 already has webbrowser as well - and it probably won't be signed-off until later today as the whole QA team is in the US
<dbarth> yup; just that's it's easier to test on vivid right now
<dbarth> ok; i'll do a quick rebuild once the other one lands
<dbarth> sil2100: is there a comment or magic command to put somewhere to dupe the silo line and make one for wily?
<sil2100> dbarth: not yet... too many pending issues, right now a sync request would be needed after landing
<dbarth> ok, a sync request i will do then
<dbarth> thanks
<sil2100> hm, actually, let me add one more change to the train and try deploying that too
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed; robru on holiday, ping barry or kenvandine for trainguard help; Whole QA team in the US timezone this week
<sil2100> huh, that's a lot of known issues
<ogra_> cjwatson, how long are pending builds considered pending on https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-touch/pending_builds ... until they finished/failed or only until they started ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: That collection includes exactly those builds in the "Needs building", "Building", "Uploading", and "Cancelling" statuses.
<ogra_> cool
 * sil2100 goes off to lunch
<ahayzen> Hi, has anyone reported that the core-apps jenkins has been acting strange over the weekend, by failing pretty much everything and certain tasks taking an extremely long time (eg this has been going >1hr http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-refactor-vivid-amd64-autolanding/35/ ) ?
<popey> cihelp ^
<popey> yeah, my approvals are taking an age I notice.
<cprov> ahayzen: let me check
<veebers> trainguards/cihelp: I understand there is an archive site that shows versions of packages that have been landed w/ the silo process (I want to check if fixes for different apps have landed)
<sil2100> veebers: hey! So we have the Archive sheet in the train spreadsheet, but we also have so-called commitlogs
<sil2100> Although we don't have commitlogs for the past week's images though
<sil2100> (since I need to switch my commitlog tools to support the new channels etc.
<veebers> Hey sil2100 o/ :-) Ah right so the archive sheet might be it then, thanks
<sil2100> )
<davmor2> morning all
<alan_g> fginther: I tried your suggestion on Friday but still seeing the same error: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-wily-amd64-ci/9/console
<fginther> alan_g, looks like the recipe has not triggered yet from new content in lp:mir, I'll request a fresh build and see if that get some wily content generated
<alan_g> fginther: thanks
<oSoMoN> ToyKeeper, hey, I answered your concerns about silo 32 on the trello board
<oSoMoN> any chance validation of that silo can be finished today?
<boiko> trainguards: can I get vivid silo 006 reconfigured? added a new component there (telephony-service)
<sil2100> boiko: on it
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel did anyone send a clarification on which channels for testing?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I think davmor2 sent one out some time ago
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<davmor2> pmcgowan: sil2100  sent out one, I sent out one that was updated by john-mcaleely when arale got updated so there are now 2 that are up to date
<pmcgowan> sil2100, those names changed
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> thanks
<sil2100> Well, I sent out an e-mail with the updated channel list so that everyone knows what channels we have and for what purpose
<sil2100> But I didn't send anything like 'use channel abc for krillin and cba for arale' etc.
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yah there are too many choices, we need to say use this one to land silos for krillin on vivid etc
<pmcgowan> but sems it was handled
<Ursinha> sil2100: hey :) we're seeing a gatekeeper job failing trying to find wily packages in a silo ppa that only has vivid... I wonder if channel renaming has anything to do with it? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/280/label=daily-mako/console is the failing job
<sil2100> Let me take a quick look
<Ursinha> sil2100: fginther says now ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed points to a wily image, so it could be it?
<sil2100> Ursinha: yes, I think devel-proposed is an alias to ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu which is wily-based
<sil2100> vivid based images are generally generated from the rc-proposed channels, so:
<sil2100> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu, for instance
<Ursinha> sil2100: right, so if your gatekeeper jobs should be pointing to vivid images, you might need to fix the channel names there
<Ursinha> veebers: ^
<sil2100> veebers: do you want to test your changes against vivid-based images? (future stable images)
<sil2100> veebers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels <- here's the current overview of channels
<veebers> sil2100: yes, this is for autopilot so we want it available on the devices
<veebers> Ursinha: sorry having network issues, may have missed something; The suggestion is that the config params for the job were pointing to the wrong channel for the image?
<Ursinha> veebers: possibly, we don't maintain these gatekeeper jobs, it was a guess based on what we know changed last week
<Ursinha> veebers: if the job relies on ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed, that changed last week from vivid to wily
<veebers> Ursinha: ack, I'm sure I used ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed, but it sounds like that's wrong anyway?
<Ursinha> I'm not sure that exists anymore... sil2100?
<Ursinha> sil2100 knows it all :P
<sil2100> Last week we did channel changes in touch ;)
<veebers> :-)
<sil2100> ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed does not exist anymore, we try to get rid of all per-series channels
<veebers> sil2100: so ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu is correct?
<sil2100> veebers: yes, should be ok for your purposes - it uses vivid+overlay-PPA and has the community custom tarball in it
<veebers> sil2100: ack thanks, I'll give it a try :-)
<sil2100> veebers: this will become our new stable base starting with the next OTA :) (so hopefully in the nearest weeks)
<kenvandine> bfiller_, pmcgowan: ^^ silo 35 is the ntp fix for ota4, confirmed fixed on arale and krillin vivid
<bfiller_> kenvandine: nice, landeded it
<kenvandine> just need qa verification :)
<popey> sil2100: having a landing call?
<ogra_> popey, we're in it
<rvr> robru: ping
<rvr> robru: We are reviewing the merge proposals of a silo, and found a problem. First one, is that the merge proposal was superseeded and it didn't trigger a run. Next one, is that, manually triggering the run, it doesn't pull the package from the PPA.
<rvr> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-click/edit-reviews-15-04/+merge/258851
<rvr> That would be two problems :)
<sil2100> rvr: hey! robru has a national holiday today if anything ;)
<rvr> sil2100: Oh, I see
<rvr> sil2100: I thought it was already late for you :)
<sil2100> It's around 19 here, but I usually stay longer like this
<rvr> sil2100: We are having lunch now, we are in the sprint, I'll email you about this
<rvr> See you
<oSoMoN> ToyKeeper, ping, re silo 32
<sil2100> davmor2: hey!
<sil2100> davmor2: do you remember if any of you guys signed-off the arale wily tarball?
<davmor2> sil2100: we have signed off NO! wily tarballs
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, do you remember any arale specific device tarball being signed off?
<sil2100> Since someone switched the spreadsheet entry of the arale tarball to 'Granted'
<ogra_> there was something going on with ycheng on friday
<ogra_> that was for vivid though
<ogra_> iirc
<sil2100> Ok, the description might be wrong then
<sil2100> davmor2: if you could poke jibel for that it would be great, since if no one signed it off we need to change the field to Required
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah it needs changing there isn't even a ticket for it
<sil2100> Ok, let me do that then
 * ogra_ thinks we have a massive regression in power usage ... with teeh last rtm image my krillin doesnt survivie more than a day on idle anymore :(
<ogra_> (that used to be 5 days)
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Someone mentioned some suspend issues on the ML
<sil2100> Maybe we should really get someone looking at that
<sil2100> uh, almost forgot before going EOD
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Since I suppose you have trainguard duty in robru's stead, could you also take a look at silo 21?
<sil2100> kenvandine: it needs a packaging ACK and there are packages from main there
<sil2100> Could you take a look and publish that if all is ok? :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks! o/
 * sil2100 needs to run now
<ogra_> sil2100, i dont see any suspend issues, i just notice that my battery is draibned after 24h
 * kenvandine had no idea he was filling in as trainguard :)
<kenvandine> unity-system-compositor dropped all the build qt build depends, that seems odd
<kenvandine> i guess the cmake bits for qt were removed as well, and it built... so must be ok
<kenvandine> alan_g, i was just doing a packaing review for silo 21
<kenvandine> -         mir-client-platform-mesa2 | mir-client-platform-android2,
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> -         mir-platform-graphics-mesa1 | mir-platform-graphics-android1,
<kenvandine> alan_g, i assume that is fine, but just wanted to make sure that was intentional
<alan_g> kenvandine: I'm pretty sure it was intentional. let me check with RAOF.
<kenvandine> alan_g, thx
<bfiller_> kenvandine, robru: is everything in vivid overlay ppa supposed to have been synced to vivid by now? doesn't seem ilke it's happened
<kenvandine> bfiller_, it was last week
<kenvandine> slangasek did that
<kenvandine> but that was a one time thing
<bfiller_> kenvandine: hmn, something got missed qtorganizer5-eds
<kenvandine> i can do that
<bfiller_> kenvandine: ok cool, mabye it landed in the overlay after the sync
<kenvandine> bfiller_, done
<bfiller_> kenvandine: thanks, looks like dialer-app, messaging-app and address-book need it as well
<bfiller_> kenvandine: seems like we must still be landing stuff to overlay instead of vivid, maybe that's intentional?
<bfiller_> telephony-service too
<seb128> bfiller_, kenvandine, things have been synced to wily, not vivid
<kenvandine> bfiller_, dunno... i am for settings still, but just because of that autopilot problem and the uitk/upstart issue
<kenvandine> i think he meant wily :)
<seb128> bfiller_, kenvandine, vivid is stable, can't upload there
<bfiller_> seb128: ah, that makes sense
<bfiller_> of course that makes sense
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm unsure, he just listed component that were synced to wily
<seb128> e.g telephony-service
<kenvandine> ah, well qtorganizer5-eds hadn't been synced to wily
<seb128> right
<bfiller_> kenvandine: I meant vivid, got confused because looking at a bug that is talking about vivid-proposed which doesn't seem to include the overlay
<kenvandine> yeah, the bugs don't get closed automatically with the overlay
<kenvandine> bfiller_, well qtorganizer5-eds did need a sync to wily :)
<bfiller_> kenvandine: ok
<seb128> bfiller_, btw it seems like you didn't get those upstream buglists closed? (the dialer/messaging/telephony-service/... ones)
<seb128> bfiller_, e.g https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service got one bug back since it was empty
<slangasek> bfiller_, kenvandine: we did a one-time sync, but even immediately after syncing there were new vivid-only landings that the landers needed to take care of copying to wily
<bfiller_> seb128: just turn it off on LP?
<kenvandine> slangasek, thought that might have been the case
<bfiller_> slangasek: ack
<seb128> bfiller_, yes, that's what we discussed no? to avoid having duplicated lists
<seb128> bfiller_, e.g in https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+configure-bugtracker change the first option to "Somewhere else"
<bfiller_> seb128: done
<veebers> kenvandine: Out of interest, is there a bug filed for the uitk/upstart issue?
<bfiller_> seb128: done for messaging and telephony-service, I still need to do triage for dialer-app
<bfiller_> and also affects
<seb128> bfiller_, k, thanks
<kenvandine> veebers, yes there is and there is a proposed fix
<kenvandine> elopio, did it
<veebers> kenvandine: ah awesome, thanks. Will bother elopio :-)
<alan_g> kenvandine: RAOF agrees, they "shouldn't have been there" and the removal was intended.
<kenvandine> alan_g, thx
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: can I please have an update on silo 32? It’s been marked blocked for 2+ days, but I have answered the concerns raised in the trello card
<davmor2> oSoMoN: 1 second
<davmor2> oSoMoN: So Selene hasn't been able to review it as QA are sprinting this week, I'll catch up with her after and get a full feedback and take over the silo if it's all good.  Selene is mostly working on other stuff
<oSoMoN> davmor2, thanks, I appreciate it
<mzanetti> brendand_, hey, just to let you know... that branch you're waiting on... we're having problems that the uitk prereq isn't in wily yet
<brendand_> mzanetti, funny i was just thinking about that one :)
<brendand_> mzanetti, the change wasn't merged in trunk?
<mzanetti> apparently not... still trying to figure where it got lost... it is there in vivid+overlay
<mzanetti> but not in wily
<mzanetti> but as we want to sync unity8 between vivid+overlay and wily it needs to be there in both first
<elopio> bzoltan: I have some time now. How can I help?
<elopio> sorry, wrong channel.
<alan_g> fginther: seems to be working now. Thanks for the help
<mzanetti> brendand_, hey, we really have to do a release of unity8... will have to drop that branch once more
<mzanetti> sorry for that...
<alecu> yes, I can really use a wily silo for line 84. Is there any trainguards around to ask?
<alecu> s/Is/Are/
<brendand_> robru, honey badger?
<greyback> trainguards: hey, vivid silo21 has a strange error. I've noticed the packages built & landed, but the branches weren't merged. Can someone have a look please
<greyback> oh, lp:~/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-vivid-proposed has appeared
<greyback> lp:~ci-train-bot/qtmir/qtmir-ubuntu-vivid-proposed ?? - where did that come from? train created that itself?
<greyback> mzanetti: ^^
<mzanetti> trainguards: can you please reconfig silo 3 for me. I've added a ubuntu-settings-components branch
<robru> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> thanks!
<robru> You're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-19
<bzoltan> Mirv: ogra_: I have a patch for the phablet-test-run script to make it behave better when running silly applications who do not drop deprecated APIs
<bzoltan> I need it to land with the silo20 UITK -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/phablet-tools/suppress_deprecated_notes/+merge/259468
<bzoltan> brendand_: robru ^
<robru> bzoltan: you should be able to add that to the spreadsheet and reconfigure and rebuild on your own. Do you need help?
<Mirv> bzoltan: since phablet-tools I think doesn't have a real owner, you should be fine to land it as part of your silo
<robru> oh it's a new package, sorry, duh
<thostr_> robru: would you have the link to QA review board for me quickly?
<Mirv> thostr_: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-nz-thomi-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<thostr_> Mirv: thanks a lot
<robru> thostr_: also it's permanently in the channel topic.
<bzoltan> Mirv: robru: should I self approve that MR or would you take a look and say OK?
<bzoltan> And I guess I am not able to reconf the silo since it is a new project
<robru> bzoltan: looks fine. I'm just on my phone so i can't approve for real, go ahead
<robru> Mirv: you around to reconf? I'm afk
<Mirv> robru: yes, you are :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: reconfing. maybe self top approve as I don't think the project has an owner.
 * thostr_ wonders why ubuntu-silo38 is successfully QA tested but not marked as such in ci spreadsheet...
<Mirv> thostr_: ask the person who handled the QA. it might be a mistake or then something not communicated.
<thostr_> Mirv: will do
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thanks
<Wellark> trainguards: how do I enable the vivid overlay on my development machine?
<Wellark> Mirv: ?
<sil2100> Wellark: you can add the silo PPA on your system, not sure if the higher pin-priority would get in your way
<Wellark> sil2100: I need the whole overlay
<Wellark> not just a sile
<Wellark> silo
<Wellark> and I have no idea where the overlay ppa actually lives
<sil2100> s/silo/overlay
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<sil2100> When adding manually, probably best if you set its pin-priority to 1001, as this is what priority it has on the devices
<jodh> Anybody about that can give me perms to update the CI train spreadsheet, or do I need to wait for the US?
<sil2100> Hey!
<sil2100> I can give you the power
<sil2100> jodh: I only got your landing request e-mail today in the morning, so I couldn't help with landing your change yet :)
<sil2100> Anyway, let me add you to the right teams
<popey> cihelp I'm getting build timeouts on jenkins, can someone please help? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-vivid-amd64-autolanding/73/consoleFull
<jodh> sil2100: thanks!
<Wellark> sil2100: I've never set a priority on a ppa
<Wellark> sil2100: do you have a link or something describing how it's done?
<Wellark> but anyway, it should not matter, as I'm running stock vivid and anything in the ppa has never version numbers
<Wellark> sil2100: thanks! :)
<sil2100> Wellark: yeah, normally it shouldn't matter, it's an edge-case when it actually should ;)
<sil2100> Wellark: but in case you need instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Wellark> sil2100: <3
<sil2100> Uh oh! You're welcome ;)
<Wellark> sil2100: relax, I don't know your IP
<Wellark> yet ;)
<sil2100> Phew
<sil2100> ;)
<jodh> sil2100: I can now update the doc, but getting a couple of errors every few secs: "There was a problem while" and "The action you're trying to perform is causing a fatal error and cannot be performed."
<sil2100> Oh no
<sil2100> Oh crap
<sil2100> jodh: ok, the spreadsheet is in a broken state again ;/
<Wellark> will we get a new new new spreadsheet? :D
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed; Whole QA team in the US timezone this week; Spreadsheet broken again
<Wellark> sil2100: could we start using version numbers on them
<jodh> sil2100: gulp, sorry if I borked it :)
<Wellark> as the current is called "new"
<Wellark> and the old one was called "new"
<Wellark> and it got confusing :)
<sil2100> Wellark: hah! Yeah, soon we'll have to ;/ But let's wait a bit, maybe it'll settle by itself
<Wellark> oh you sweet summer child..
<sil2100> jodh: no worries, I see it's broken since the morning...
<Wellark> but I found your optinism inspriring
<Mirv> the newest spreadsheet ever
 * sil2100 wants robru to be done with the replacement soon
<abeato> trainguards, you can remove line 24 of the spreadsheet and clean silo 27, we are not going to land that
<sil2100> jodh: you can *try* adding your landing request, but there are chances it'll disappear ;) You wanted to land using a merge-request, or a source upload?
<Mirv> abeato: thanks
<abeato> np
<Mirv> well, cleaning the silo but since spreadsheet gives fatal errors not removing the line yet (maybe)
<abeato> Mirv, yes, I have noticed that :-(
<abeato> Mirv, mind assigning silo to line 86 too?
<jodh> sil2100: hmm, the upstart fix we need to land is now in wily, but I'm not seeing an appropriate branch to cherry pick the fix into for the vivid overlay (can't even find the rtm one?)
<sil2100> jodh: I guess we'll just sync it over
<sil2100> jodh: let me prepare everything for that
<jodh> sil2100: thanks again
<Mirv> abeato: only fatal errors unfortunately :(
<abeato> ouch...
<Mirv> abeato: trying manually atm
<Mirv> abeato: manually typing ok, silo 016
<abeato> Mirv, awesome, thanks
<Mirv> won't be in the spreadsheet since I can't insert even the request id there
<Mirv> but is on the dashboard
<abeato> Mirv, so which is finally the procedure for landing in both wily and vivid?
<abeato> Mirv, ok
<abeato> Mirv, is doing a sync to wily fine?
<sil2100> SYnc to wily should be fine
<abeato> sil2100, ok, thanks
<Mirv> abeato: fine for now, dual landing feature will be available later
<abeato> ok
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> abeato, ^^^
<abeato> ogra_, great, thx
<pstolowski> 794989
<popey> cihelp: anyone around?
<jodh> sil2100: can I see the upstart build logs? I'm guessing this is kernel bug 1429756 (which required manual intervention to migrate the package out of -proposed for wily).
<ubot5> bug 1429756 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "FTBFS: upstart test_job_process fails in majority of cases / Kernel returning unexpected EIO at end of file" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429756
<sil2100> jodh: sure, let me give you the link to the silo PPA
<sil2100> jodh: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021
<jodh> sil2100: I've never seen that failure before. seems to be ppc only. Can you retry the build for that arch to rule out cosmic rays? :-D
<sil2100> jodh: on it ;)
<sil2100> jodh: rebuilding
<alecu> Hi trainguards! May I ask for a wily silo for line 84 in the spreadsheet?
<Mirv> alecu: you may, and I can try to battle with the spreadsheet :)
<sil2100> :)
<cjwatson> We can try that upstart build on a different builder if it fails again on sagari, just in case it's somehow builder-specific.
<alecu> Mirv: oh, it's line 83. Was 84 last night.
 * sil2100 still weeps in terror seeing google error notices in his mailbox
<sil2100> whoops, I think the spreadsheet might have reverted itself
<sil2100> Yep, it's reverted alright
<sil2100> jodh: so, it seems your landing got wipped of the spreadsheet
<sil2100> We'll have to re-input it...
<Mirv> yep, last modified by sil2100 8 hours ago... right
<Mirv> alecu: ^ 022
<sil2100> ;/
<alecu> thanks!
<alecu> Mirv: the dashboard does not seem to match the spreadsheet rows...
<alecu> Mirv: well, the MPs match, but the description and state does not
<alecu> "Packages built. Testing pass. QA signed off. You can publish" <- seems wrong
<alecu> and "Make sure recorded videos continue to play (fixes bug 1451816) (spreadsheet row 55). Tested with image 208" too
<ubot5> bug 1451816 in Media Hub "VIVID: krillin doesn't playback video it has recorded in camera or gallery but does via mtp to a pc" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451816
<alecu> and that msg from queuebot does not seem right either
<alecu> should I go ahead and build anyway?
<alecu> ah, just caught up with sil2100's email that the spreadsheet is broken.
<sil2100> alecu: yeah, and the topic also says it all ;)
<sil2100> And it reverted again?!
 * sil2100 gives up on restoring entries
<alecu> ok, even though the dashboard is wrong, jenkins seems to be building the right thing
<abeato> sil2100, my lxc-android-config landing has disappeared from the spreadsheet :-(
<sil2100> Yeah, f*cking spreadsheet
<abeato> yes...
<abeato> sil2100, should I try to re-create it?
<sil2100> abeato: yeah, if you could...
<sil2100> We'll try to re-hook it to the train
<abeato> sil2100, ok' I'll try
<sil2100> But knowing our luck it'll revert again in some time
<abeato> pff...
<sil2100> We have backups though, so nothing is lost completely
<sil2100> But still, it's crazy to re-enter stuff all the time
<abeato> sil2100, I have re-created lines 86 and 88
<abeato> sil2100, the silo I have is 16
<jodh> sil2100: I've re-added as row 87, but getting a stream of errors so who knows if it's actually there or not :-(
<abeato> yep, same for me
<davmor2> sil2100: is image 10 broken on krillin vivid
<abeato> davmor2, no, it is working for me
<davmor2> then it has screwed p the download again bum
<sil2100> abeato, jodh: I need to start preparing lunch, afterwards I'll try getting your stuff hooked up again
<Ursinha> popey: I'll have a look
<popey> Ursinha: thanks.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am not sure if the CI sheet is good or broken again... but the silo20 is tested and ready to release.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  for example my instance of the sheet does not contain the phablet-tools mr, but the PPA does have it.
<Mirv> bzoltan: it's pretty much broken yes..
<Mirv> bzoltan: thanks for pinging
<Mirv> thostr_: it looks to me the 038 issue is just the spreadsheet being broken, so I can publish it
<Mirv> there's nothing unclear really in trello
<bfiller> Mirv: can you create a silo for line 85 please?
<sil2100> Back
<sil2100> Grrr
<bregma> sil2100, how do I get one of my team members enabled to do ci-train landings?
<sil2100> bregma: you make sure to pass knowledge to him, send him the link to the docs and poke me ;)
<sil2100> Who is it you need added?
<bregma> sil2100, ChrisTownsend
<Mirv> bfiller: sure
<sil2100> bregma: adding
 * sil2100 tried getting back a few entries to the spreadsheet
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thank you
<Mirv> bzoltan: you're welcome
<sil2100> bregma: done
<bregma> sil2100, thanks
<alecu> cihelp: ping! Hi, we are setting up a new project with kyrofa: https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-snappy and would like to have jenkins know about it, and do the builds for autolandings and MPs.
<Mirv> bfiller: ^ silo 030
<thostr_> Mirv: thanks
<bfiller> Mirv: thanks
<bfiller> boiko, salem_ : silo 30 has mission control fix
<boiko> bfiller: ah nice, I requested that yesterday, but didn't get a silo until the end of the day
<salem_> bfiller, thank you.
<boiko> kenvandine: would you mind uploading the source package with this change to silo 30: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/ubuntu/wily/telepathy-mission-control-5/allow-getprop-execution/+merge/259174
<kenvandine> boiko, sure
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks :)
<popey> Ursinha: any luck?
<kenvandine> boiko, uploaded
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<Ursinha> popey: one moment
<Ursinha> popey: yesterday we had another report of these jobs being slow, we're investigating what is going on there
<Ursinha> maybe jenkins slave is in trouble
<ev> alecu: hi. Can you send a mail to ci-engineering-private@lists.launchpad.net about this with "autolanding" in the subject? Please provide detail on this kyrofa project, what resources or websites it requires access to (including internal ones), and anything else that might require some investigation or coordination with IS.
<ev> alecu: if you want something to refer back to, this is all covered in the "new CI/Autolanding requests" mail I sent at the end of April
<alecu> ev: sure! but the project is unity-scope-snappy. kyrofa is our new starter!
<kyrofa> ev, hi!
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> ev: thanks for the pointers.
<kyrofa> ev, the kyrofa project is amazing, by the way
<ev> lol, whoops
 * ev makes another coffee
<alan_g> sil2100: camako said you wanted to know when mir-0,13,0 reached overlay to sync to wily; It's there.
 * kenvandine hopes the spreadsheet isn't dieing... 
<kenvandine> i'm getting fatal errors again
<ogra_> you like it ?
<sil2100> alan_g: ok, let me prepare a sync silo then
<sil2100> kenvandine: yep, see e-mail and topic ;)
<Wellark> hey, do we have a series added to Ubuntu in LP for vivid+overlay?
<Wellark> I can't nominate stuff for the overlay to vivid proper
<Wellark> as that's not where they are going to land
<sil2100> jodh: so, upstart still seems to fail on powerpc from what I see...
<Wellark> trainguards: plz, see above
<sil2100> Wellark: sadly, there's no series for that, it's vivid basically... but if you want to track it in bugs, please open up an Ubuntu-RTM task
<sil2100> We have a script that will close those
<alan_g> cihelp: just seen two failures that look like reboot problems on mako. Could someone have a look? - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/
<Wellark> sil2100: thanks!
<Ursinha> alan_g: images and channels are broken/acting weird now, there is investigation going on
<alan_g> Ursinha: ok, thanks
<Wellark> sil2100: do you remember the project name of "Ubuntu-RTM"?
<Wellark> sil2100: ah, got it. it was Ubuntu RTM distribution. not project
<Wellark> whee
<cjwatson> sil2100,jodh: really?  https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021/+build/7443824 worked
<Mirv> sil2100: before I forget it again, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts would need to be resolved. I tried to rerun it last week so it doesn't seem random. it's preventing a bunch of vivid-overlay from entering wily proper
<sil2100> Uh oh!
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, ok, the dashboard lied to me then
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for clearing that out :)
<sil2100> jodh: ignore me ;p
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, ok, thanks for pointing this out
<jodh> sil2100: cjwatson: thanks.
<jodh> sil2100: so, I now need to reflash with channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed, then 'citrain device-upgrade 021' right?
<Ursinha> sil2100: hi :) what is ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu? stable... vivid?
<Ursinha> veebers: ^
<ogra_> Ursinha, vivid community channel
<Ursinha> veebers: there you go :)
<ogra_> (read: vivid but without the specific customm tarball and HERE stuff etc)
<veebers> Ursinha, ogra_ ack cheers.
<veebers> Ursinha: Who would know what goes into the smokedash? I'm not seeing the imageversion that was used in the gatekeeper in the dash
<Ursinha> veebers: I think plars sent an email explaining why is that, if I haven't misread that
<veebers> Ursinha: oh right, I'll go read my emails
<sil2100> Ursinha: yep, vivid+overlay ;) There was an e-mail on phablet@ with the list
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels
<Ursinha> sil2100: I failed to parse that :/
<veebers> Ursinha, sil2100: Me too. Thanks for getting that clarified Ursinha
<Ursinha> veebers: you're welcome :)
<sil2100> Uh, but every channel mentiones from which place it builds right now, even in bold and italic ;)
<ogra_> thats the problem
<ogra_> missing <blink>
<sil2100> Ooooh!
<sil2100> :)
<mzanetti> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> sil2100, so... I've finished testing silo 3 and it's now waiting for QA signoff
<mzanetti> sil2100, when QA acks it, can we land it in both, wily and vivid?
<sil2100> mzanetti: we would need to assign a new silo, sync silo, for vivid
<sil2100> mzanetti: ah, the silo is for wily?
<sil2100> Let's create a sync silo for vivid now, as QA only signs-off vivid silos right now
<mzanetti> sil2100, erm.. wat? :D
<sil2100> mzanetti: so, silo 003 is for wily, right?
<mzanetti> sil2100, yes
<mzanetti> but we want to keep unity8 in sync between wily and vivid as long as possible
<vrruiz> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> vrruiz, pong
<vrruiz> kenvandine: Why there are no merge proposals on silos 35 and 39?
<kenvandine> they are syncs
<kenvandine> well, 35 isn't
<kenvandine> it's a dput to the silo
<kenvandine> vrruiz, i noticed on the trello board it has the wrong package name for silo 35
<kenvandine> it should be systemd-shim
<kenvandine> but the fix can be tested using the system-settings UI
<kenvandine> but was in the systemd-shim package though
<kenvandine> silo 39 is a package sync from wily
<kenvandine> already landed in trunk
<vrruiz> kenvandine: Title fixed
<kenvandine> vrruiz, silo 35 is on the ota4 milestone, so i'm quite anxious to get that landed
<Ursinha> ogra_: after all that confusion, you can't blame people for not trusting what they are reading :)
<kenvandine> vrruiz, thx
<vrruiz> kenvandine: Silo 39 has no description of the changes in the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> oh... sorry i thought the changelog would be enough there
<kenvandine> vrruiz, it's the same as line 79 on the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> vrruiz, the testplan is updated to include the url-dispatcher test
<vrruiz> kenvandine: I don't see automated tests on that silo :-/
<kenvandine> all we have is unit tests, no automated integration tests for content-hub
<kenvandine> because to test it you have to run multiple apps
<kenvandine> this silo adds a helper, that uses functions that are all unit tested already
<alex-abreu> trainguards can you reconfigure silo 26
<sil2100> alex-abreu: sure, could you refresh the page and make sure the spreadsheet shows the right merges?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, yes it seems to be the case
<sil2100> alex-abreu: reconfigured
<alex-abreu> thx !
 * sil2100 needs to AFK for a while
<sil2100> Be back later
<Wellark> jodh: sorry, because of the sync problems in the spreadsheet I accidentally overrode your description in line 87 and I have no idea what was there
<Wellark> trainguards: how can I request silos now that the spreadsheet is broken?
<Wellark> unity8 CI builds are broken and I have a fix to get them unblocked
<ogra_> Wellark, mindwaves ... or postcards
<Wellark> well, it's not bothering me, but the unity8 team might have different opinions :)
<Wellark> tsdgeos: hi! ^^
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> yeah getting that landed would be relaly nice
<tsdgeos> otherwise we can't land anything
<ogra_> (i guess you simply have to wait for a trainguard to be around and do it ... )
<tsdgeos> since our build is broken
<jodh> Wellark: np, fixed. Dare I reload the page I wonder...
<Wellark> jodh: the chances are that now you overrode a wrong cell :)
<jodh> Wellark: :) I'm wondering if the google back-end is actually Lotus Notes...
<Wellark> jodh: well, google acquired GoogleDocs from some other company so who knows what they inherited
<robru> jodh: if you reload the page and it's not fixed, then it was never really fixed.
<robru> Wellark: anyway you can just email me the landing details and I can assign a silo then add it to the spreadsheet later
<jodh> robru: sure, I'm being facetious - seeing a lot of google errors today.
<Wellark> robru: wily: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/lp1456307_15.10/+merge/259502
<Wellark> robru: vivid+overlay: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/lp1456307_15.04/+merge/259518
<Wellark> robru: no testing needed. it's just a .pc file fix
<Wellark> tsdgeos: ^^^
<robru> Wellark: ok you got silo 38
<Wellark> kgunn: ^^^
<Wellark> robru: I need to eod :(
<Wellark> but maybe tsdgeos can keep an eye on it
<Wellark> as he is in the US
<Wellark> or charles or ted, maybe ?
<tsdgeos> what do you want me to do?
<Wellark> robru: need two silos :)
<Wellark> they are separate MP's fro separate trunks
<robru> Wellark: well just do the wily one first as there is only one silo left, don't want to assign it if you're not around to land it
<Wellark> tsdgeos: can you land them? --^
<tsdgeos> i'm not really confortable landing anything else than unity8
<tsdgeos> Wellark: we can land it tomorrow, no hurries
<Wellark> tsdgeos: ack.
<Wellark> tsdgeos, robru: I'm trying to lure ted or charles to take care of the landings today
<robru> Wellark: ok
 * tedg resists :-)
<tedg> Is this the pkgconfig change?
<Ursinha> popey: that job is passing now, jenkins was feeling unwell
<popey> Ursinha: thanks!
<Wellark> tedg: yes. no code changes
<Ursinha> popey: no problem, if that happens again just let me know
<popey> k
<Wellark> tedg: .pc filename was accidentally modified. so this restores it. and the contents of the .pc file were wrong as well
<Wellark> I inspected the resulting -dev .debs and the contents of .pc on both MP's
<Wellark> they are now correct
<Wellark> no additional "testing" to do
<Wellark> so it's just a matter of getting the silos for both wily and vivid+overlay and as soon as the packages have been build, set testing to DONE and someone hitting publish
<tedg> Wellark, Cool
<tedg> Wellark, Publish then get beers from tsdgeos? This I can do ;-)
<tedg> ?
<tedg> Wellark I only see one silo
<tedg> Wellark, Is that right? http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-038
<dobey> tedg: btw, i guess you can get row 21 in the spreadsheet archived or deleted or whatever now?
<tedg> dobey, Yeah, I think that happens automatically when they archive lines at some point.
<tedg> I deallocated it and all that
<tedg> trainguards, Oh, I get it now, I need a silo for line 93
<robru> tedg: yeah there's a shortage of silos so I only assigned the wily one. once that lands I'll give you the vivid one
<tedg> robru, Ah, I see. /me was confused
<vrruiz> ping cihelp
<Ursinha> vrruiz: oui
<vrruiz> Hi Ursinha
<vrruiz> Ursinha: As part of silo testing, I'm taking a look to merge proposals
<vrruiz> Ursinha: This one https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/qtubuntu-media/fix-1438115-take2/+merge/259178 has a failed job
<vrruiz> Ursinha: The job failed because it couldn't install a package
<vrruiz> Ursinha: Depends: libmedia-hub-dev (>= 3.2.0) but it is not going to be installed.
<vrruiz> Ursinha: Version 3.2 is what the merge proposal provides
<Ursinha> vrruiz: let me check
<ev> thanks Ursinha
<robru> brb
<vrruiz> kenvandine: Silo 39 needs an automated test, either autopilot that checks messaging app, or a unit test that check that new feature works properly.
<kenvandine> vrruiz, it can only be tested with an integration test, which means running multiple apps
<vrruiz> kenvandine: Right, if you need some guidance tips for that, ping ubuntu-qa
<kenvandine> vrruiz, can autopilot run multiple apps and introspect the interaction?
<kenvandine> last i heard we still couldn't do that
<vrruiz> kenvandine: I think so, they has been developing some cool integration tests that span different applications
<kenvandine> vrruiz, it's fully unit tested, the only thing that isn't is wrapper that gets exec'd by url-dispatcher
<kenvandine> but all the functions are unit tested
<kenvandine> vrruiz, and this branch doesn't change anything else, just adds that wrapper that gets exec'd... so it can't cause regressions of existing features
<kenvandine> but would be good to test in the future
<vrruiz> kenvandine: A new feature was added, and a new test case is in the test plan. If it can be automated, needs to, instead of adding a manual test.
<kenvandine> yeah, we haven't figured out how to automate testing of the transfers
<kenvandine> so we've relied on unit tests and manual tests
<kenvandine> vrruiz, it'll be significant work that wasn't planned for this sprint to step back and figure out how to automate testing of the transfers
<vrruiz> kenvandine: Can you ping ubuntu-qa and ask whether it is possible or not? If not possible, I'm ok as it is right now.
<kenvandine> it won't be trivial... of the tooling is available to do it, we can plan the work to do that soon
<dobey> cihelp: if we have coverage reporting support in our cmake for a project, what do we need to do, to have the pretty coverage stuff in CI/jenkins enabled for that project?
<ev> dobey: looking
<Ursinha> vrruiz: I'm looking into that to try and understand why it can't find that package
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi!
<vrruiz> Ursinha: Thanks
<om26er> kenvandine, re: silo35, it doesn't seem to fix the bug
<kenvandine> om26er, did you reboot?
<om26er> kenvandine, multiple times
<kenvandine> i tested it on krillen and arale, fixed it for me...
<om26er> kenvandine, I am on arale
<om26er> kenvandine, I have systemd-shim 9-1bzr3
<om26er> I change it to manual, reboot the phone and its back to automatic
<kenvandine> so when you change auto to manual then go back a page, then enter the time/date it doesn't show your change?
<kenvandine> you can test it without rebooting, it wasn't changing the value at all
<kenvandine> om26er, try this in a terminal
<kenvandine> timedatectl
<kenvandine> what does that say for "NTP enabled"
<om26er> kenvandine, 'no'
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> ok, without the systemd-shim fix, that would have said 'n/a'
<kenvandine> because it didn't support NTP at all
<kenvandine> so that means it should be working
<kyrofa> Hey all. I have a project written in Go, and I'd like to see if I can get it hooked into the CI's pretty coverage graphs and such. I don't really know where to start
<kenvandine>      NTP enabled: yes
<om26er> kenvandine, change to manual, reboot, its automatic.
<kyrofa> What sort of format does the CI expect for coverage?
<kenvandine>      NTP enabled: no
<om26er> kenvandine, ...and NTP enabled: yes
<om26er> let me try without the silo
<kenvandine> so it is changing it without rebooting?
<kenvandine> just losing it on reboot?
<kenvandine> without the silo it would say "n/a"
<kenvandine> because ntp just wasn't supported at all
<kenvandine> with the other version of systemd-shim
<ev> dobey: what autolanding job is this for?
<dobey> ev: for lp:unity-scope-click
<ev> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scope-click-ci ?
<kenvandine> om26er, i'm confused... i just tested it again, and rebooted 3 times, each time my arale preserved the change
<dobey> looking
<kenvandine> current build number: 5
<kenvandine> device name: arale
<kenvandine> channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu
<kenvandine> bfiller, can you test silo 35 too?  it definately works for me on arale and krillin, but doesn't seem to for om26er
<kenvandine> at least it shows his device supports ntp now, so must have the right version
<om26er> kenvandine, it could be you are on r/w image ?
<kenvandine> oh... perhaps!
<kenvandine> then we have a lower level problem
<dobey> ev: so i think so, but i'm a little confused as that seems to have even branches for vivid building in wily, while also is apparently doing the testing on the trunk branches too
<kenvandine> i don't know how any of that works
<kenvandine> om26er, even if that is the case, this definately fixes a big part of the problem though
<om26er> kenvandine, what directory does that write to, we might need to get that whitelisted for r/w
<kenvandine> without this systemd-shim thinks ntp isn't even supported
<kenvandine> no idea
<om26er> kenvandine, I agree, I can verify its better than 'n/a'
<kenvandine> any of fix would be in addition of this fix
<kenvandine> s/of/other/
<ev> dobey: on it
<kenvandine> om26er, but... how are you testing this if your device isn't "rw?
<om26er> kenvandine, installed the deb after remount as r/w
<kenvandine> i see
<om26er> kenvandine, let me permanently enable r/w and check what happens
<robru> tedg: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-038/+build/7445002 oops, that's not off to a good start, just noticed
<om26er> kenvandine, yeah, its fine with r/w
<robru> tedg: i'm not familiar with cmake-extras but whoever's hiding v0.4 forgot to ever release it to ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake-extras
<om26er> kenvandine, while it fixes the core issue, I am afraid that alone won't change much for the user. Personally I think it needs to go in with the other relevant fix
<kenvandine> yeah, just need to figure out the path that needs to be made writable
<kenvandine> om26er, how do we whitelist writeable paths?
<kenvandine> is that in a package somewhere?
<om26er> kenvandine, I think, yes its in a package. I once landed a silo doing something similar. ogra_ would know
<om26er> perhaps it was his landing
<kenvandine> looks like it's in lxc-android-config
<tedg> robru, So it seems that cmake extras was updated in vivid overlay, but not wily. Is it possible to get a copy there?
<robru> tedg: well you'd have to do a landing of some kind. I'm not sure how possible it is to sync really.
<tedg> robru, Ah, okay. I thought there was going to be some copies of stuff that had landed before wily opened.
<tedg> robru, It's blocking that indicator-network silo as it needs the new version (build dep)
<robru> tedg: i heard that happened, cmake extras must have missed it
<tedg> Perhaps this is something the super sexy slangasek can do?
<tedg> :-)
<robru> tedg: I'm not sure how best to handle this. I guess i need you to branch cmake extras so there's a vivid branch and wily branch. Then null mp against wily in a silo to trigger a release.
<slangasek> super sexy slangasek is out to lunch; you'll have to settle for grumpy codger slangasek
<tedg> Man, I always get grump codger slangasek! ;-)
<slangasek> robru: we should not be asking upstreams to create separate branches for vivid vs. wily if they don't have any code differences.  how's dual landing support coming along?
<robru> slangasek: so cmake-extras 0.4 was released to vivid overlay but not wily. Now we need it in wily
<slangasek> robru: is there any reason not to do this as a straight archive copy in this case, since it's been tested for vivid?
<robru> slangasek: dual landing code exists but is bitrotty. Been working on spreadsheet replacement
<vrruiz> jhodapp: Hi. Silo 25 is blocked, it has no information about the merge proposal, lacks infot about how to test it and comes with automated test.
<slangasek> robru: ok - let's sync on that this afternoon
<robru> slangasek: I'm not sure what the implications are of a copy vs a new branch landing
<jhodapp> vrruiz, how to test it is in the bug report
<slangasek> robru: the only implication is that the code will not have been separately tested against the wily archive in a silo before landing
<robru> slangasek: isn't there some problem with vivid and wily having identical version numbers?
<vrruiz> jhodapp: Which bug report?
<jhodapp> vrruiz, let me link you to it, it was linked to the MR
<slangasek> robru: there's only a problem with them having identical version numbers if they're not the identical /packages/.  In this case I'm doing a binary copy
<robru> slangasek: Ooooooooooh ok thanks.
<jhodapp> vrruiz, sorry it was not linked, that was in the other MR that mistakenly got landed for this fix
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know where the ntp setting gets saved to disk?
<kenvandine> Laney, ^^
<jhodapp> vrruiz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1438115
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1438115 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "Music App: Sometimes the "length" of the song is displayed as 0:00" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<slangasek> tedg, robru: what's the exact version number of cmake-extras I should be looking to copy?
<jhodapp> vrruiz, let me share the media used to reproduce the bug
<tedg> slangasek, 0.4+15.04.20150513-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> we found that systemd-shim fix only partially fixes it, it only works on a device that's rw, readonly doesn't persist
<kenvandine> so we need to add a path to the writeable paths
<slangasek> tedg, robru: copied
<tedg> slangasek, Thanks!
<jhodapp> vrruiz, https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzU5F_BCeEOHQlZ2RC10UEp2ZE0&authuser=0
<slangasek> tedg, robru: note that going forward the goal is that the silo will support a "sync" landing request (this is something sil2100 is working on), and we will also need to support dual landings so that we can land to both releases in parallel
<slangasek> binary copies are ok right now but will become increasingly unreliable over time
<sil2100> Yeah, although it's only in the works still ;)
<robru> slangasek: right
<vrruiz> jhodapp: Do silo 24 and 25 fix the same bug?
<jhodapp> vrruiz, yeah, just vivid/wily silos
<vrruiz> jhodapp: Which one is wily? You can land that directly.
<jhodapp> vrruiz, yeah it mistakenly got labeled as needing QA...it's silo 24
<vrruiz> jhodapp: Ok, I'm approving it.
<jhodapp> vrruiz, ok
<kyrofa> cihelp: I have a project written in Go, and I'd like to see if I can get it hooked into the CI's pretty coverage graphs and such. What sort of format does the CI expect?
<ev> kyrofa: gcov
<kyrofa> ev, like .gcno/.gcda files, or gcovr xml or html?
<ev> xml
<ev> it specifically looks for a coverage.xml file
<ev> fginther might be able to say more to that
<kyrofa> ev, thank you for the information!
<ev> sure thing
<ev> dobey: just an update; rolling out the change now. I'll let you know after I've kicked off a new build to confirm the coverage stuff works
<davmor2> sil2100: vivid tarball is good I've mailed alextu
<dobey> ev: ok, thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: \o/ tahanks!
<vrruiz> boiko: ping
<boiko> rvr: pong
<rvr> boiko: I'm in silo 28, and I'm not sure whether I am doing anything wrong
<boiko> rvr: what's up?
<rvr> boiko: Tapping back on the messaging app should go back to address book, right?
<boiko> rvr: let me check the bug description
<rvr> boiko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1328915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328915 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "[address-book]Go back to contact app when SMS is created from Contact" [Medium,Confirmed]
<boiko> bfiller: do you know if that's the expected behavior? ^
<bfiller> rvr: which scenario exactly?
<boiko> bfiller: go to address-book-app, tap messaging icon of a contact, compose a message, send it, once tapping back should go back to address-book-app?
<sil2100> btw. everyone, the spreadsheet seems to be better now
<bfiller> boiko: not sure, let me try
<rvr> bfiller: Well, I'm testing silo 28, and it links to the above bug. I opened the messaging application, tapped on a contact, tapped in the message icon, which opens the messaging app, and when I press the back button there, it shows the main messaging app, doesn't go back to address book.
<sil2100> The last failure seems to be from 4 hours ago
<bfiller> rvr: that seems wrong, but it's what it does without silo 28
<boiko> bfiller: that will require changes in messaging-app that are not present on that silo
<bfiller> rvr: so that bug is not fixed by this silo, it shouldn't have been marked as such
<boiko> rvr: it's my bad, I was focused on testing and looking for regressions and I actually didn't test that the bug was fixed. The main purpose of this silo is actually to support contact editting from inside dialer and messaging apps
<rvr> boiko: I see, where is the test case for that?
<boiko> rvr: not sure renato updated the manual test case, but he wrote autopilot tests for that for sure (I reviewed those)
<boiko> rvr: I am updating the MRs with the correct bug reports linked, sorry for that, I will also add entries to the manual test plans regarding contact editing
<rvr> boiko: Nice
<boiko> rvr: should be ready pretty soon, but other than the contact editing and the expansion removal, it is worth going through all the test plan to make sure there are no regressions
<boiko> rvr: sorry for the confusion, btw
<rvr> boiko: No problem
<robru> sil2100: are you still using staging area? i might need to blow it away soonish
<sil2100> robru: feel free :)
<robru> sil2100: thanks
<rvr> boiko: Share contact doesn't work in dialer app
<sil2100> robru: not sure if I'll need it tomorrow or not, I don't seem to be in the stage that I could use formal testing
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed; Whole QA team in the US timezone this week
<rvr> boiko: Neither in address book
<rvr> boiko: Tapping on the share button shows nothing, whereas doing that in the address book shows some Tagger and Messaging
<robru> sil2100: ok I'll try not to leave it in a broken state at the end of my shift ;-)
<boiko> rvr: let me check
<boiko> rvr: reinstalling the silo to check, just a sec
<rvr> boiko: Also, the address book has now a settings button. Nothing happens when tapped.
<robru> tedg: ok looks like silo 38 built, can you verify that it works as advertised and then we'll move forward with the vivid fix
<tedg> robru, It's still publishing, give it a couple seconds more :-)
<rvr> boiko: Actually, something happens. The contacts disappear.
<robru> tedg: oh heh, thanks for keeping on top of that ;-)
<elopio> kenvandine: rvr: you can run multiple apps in an autopilot test.
<elopio> you just have to make sure that they have the testability enabled. And if you don't launch them with self.launch_*_application, you will have to use the method to get the proxy object from the process name.
<sil2100> robru: just for your info, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/SyncSilos
<elopio> (sorry for the late pong)
<sil2100> robru: in case you need it ;)
<robru> sil2100: is that active in production now?
<sil2100> robru: yes, works for CI Train released packages
<boiko> rvr: let me look into those, I will get back to you once they are fixed and reviewed
<sil2100> I wouldn't use it for non-train projects as then it doesn't change the versions ;/
<sil2100> Since I don't want to play guessing game about how upstreams version their packages
<elopio> kenvandine: rvr: you just have to be careful of not adding an unnecessary dependency on the branch. For example, it's not necessary to test that the messaging app launches the address book app. We can just test that the messaging app sends the right message to url-dispatcher.
<sil2100> Ok, I need to go now
<sil2100> o/
<tedg> robru, I think we're gonna have to wait on Wellark here.
<tedg> robru, It seems the previous version of indicator-network wasn't sync'd to Wily as well.
<tedg> robru, So that silo is actually huge
<robru> tedg: erk, ok
<robru> tedg: oh i see, yes changelog is epic
<elopio> cihelp: can you help me figuring out what went wrong here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-wily-mako/11/console
<plars> elopio: it looks like it just failed to install
<plars> elopio: probably related to the email I sent earlier, it should just be retried I think
<elopio> plars: ack. I'll retry and look for your email.
<elopio> thanks.
<fginther> kyrofa, ev had it right, a gcovr xml file is the expected format
<ev> dobey: it's set up, but not properly collecting the coverage data yet. I won't have another chance today to dig at why, so I've kicked it off to the next vanguard (tomorrow)
<ev> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scope-click-wily-amd64-ci/12/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-20
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'm testing silo 35 and am really confused, I put my comments in the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1390120
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1390120 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "Manually set time and date reverts to Automatically on restart (Ubuntu Phone)" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> bfiller, i just replied to your comment
<kenvandine> bfiller, we're only looking at the change between auto and manual, not about actually changing the time
<bfiller> kenvandine: what is automatic supposed to do?
<kenvandine> enables NTP
<kenvandine> this systemd-shim does properly fix that, without it NTP isn't supported
<kenvandine> but... it only really fixes it for devices that are read/write
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'm not seeing the time update when switch to automatic though
<bfiller> I have read/write
<kenvandine> we need to figure out where the daemon sets the state and add it to the whitelist of writable paths
<kenvandine> well that would be a different bug :)
<kenvandine> i bet NTP doesn't change the clock immediately after enabling it
<kenvandine> which would be a different bug
<kenvandine> so besides that, we have 2 problems
<bfiller> kenvandine: yeah, think there are a few bugs actually. Once I set my time manually I cannot change it back and have it persist across reboots
<kenvandine> systemd-shim in wily and vivid doesn't support NTP
<kenvandine> so changing auto/manual does nothing at all
<kenvandine> my patch fixes that, so it does change the state
<kenvandine> but we aren't letting the state persist
<kenvandine> we need a fix in lxc-android-config for it to persist
<kenvandine> but i haven't been able to figure out what path to add
<bfiller> kenvandine: ok
<bfiller> kenvandine: seems less critical than my clock now being stuck at Weds May 20th and not being able to chagne back :)
<kenvandine> haha
<bfiller> seriously I'm stuck
<bfiller> it's bad
<kenvandine> i tried pinging a couple people today to ask about the path... but couldn't figure it out
<kenvandine> wow
<kenvandine> that's bad
<bfiller> once you actually change it manually you can never get the old time back. keeps it until you reboot then reverts to the changed time again
<kenvandine> weird
<bfiller> I'll file a bug
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that's bad
<thostr_> robru: regarding your comment for ci sheet line 66: have you expected just a two line diff?
<robru> thostr_: well i was told it was a simple fix and then the diff came out 2mbs, so something's wrong there
<thostr_> robru: 2mbs?
<robru> thostr_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-1-build/ it's right there. What are you looking at?
<thostr_> robru: I was just looking add the MP
<thostr_> Wellark: ^ why does the diff show all src files it seems including doc?
<Wellark> thostr_: for which one?
<thostr_> Wellark: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-1-build/
<robru> thostr_: yeah so most likely they did a release to vivid and then never released to wily, so this diff includes a bunch of previous landings. Needs Wellark to confirm what's going on and verify ski contents. Could very well be a harmless sync but i can't be sure on my own
<thostr_> robru: yes, we restructured stuff in between, so this explains
<Wellark> robru: yep
<Wellark> I will double check the diff
<Wellark> robru: so yes. there was a langing
<Wellark> where packages where built and released against vivid+overlay
<Wellark> but source merged to 15.10 trunk
<robru> Wellark: k. Just need you to smoke test the silo then Mirv can publish it to wily for you.
<Wellark> so now, the wily diff (when looking deltas between packages) looks huge
<Wellark> the repo diff is not huge
<Wellark> except for the .po update
<Wellark> which generates a lot of noise
<Wellark> Mirv: --^
<robru> Wellark: yeah, it's 2mbs of diff ;-) just want you to test it a bit to make sure nothing's gone wrong with such a huge diff
<Wellark> robru: ok. everything OK. ;;; ship it ;;;
<Wellark> :)
<Wellark> the vivid overlay should look sane
<Wellark> that was just wily missing a round of packages
<Wellark> Mirv knows the details
<Wellark> robru: may I already have the vivid silo while waiting for Mirv? :)
<Wellark> oh, seems the spreasheet fixed it self
<robru> Wellark: one sec
<robru> Wellark: ok, silo 19 for vivid
<Wellark> robru: <3
<robru> Wellark: Mirv should be around soon if you need anything else, I'm out since it's half past midnight here ;-)
<Wellark> robru: I could hug you
<Wellark> but I don't know your IP
<Wellark> <3
<robru> Wellark: lol, you're welcome
<Mirv> I've been around for 3h now :)
<Mirv> sorry, just super focused on Qt syncing
<Wellark> Mirv: I know you like to play around with your hobbies, but we have actually important stuff here to land
<Mirv> :D
<Wellark> Mirv: :P
<Mirv> I see it was published in the end, so now only vivid overlay to go
<sil2100> Phew...
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed; Whole QA team in the US timezone this week; Low on silos
<Mirv> kenvandine: I think I maybe never replied, but there's now bug #1456886 open about the adt problem plus someone just forced most of the stuff in regardless of that
<ubot5> bug 1456886 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "u-s-s-o-a fails autopkgtest in proposed" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456886
<pedronis> trainguards: hi, question, I have a device-indepedent fix that may need to go in vivid overlay,  I have a mako, I'm a bit confused which channel I should use to test on? (also for the landing process)
<sil2100> pedronis: hey! I know this can be a bit confusing ;)
<sil2100> So, generally:
<sil2100> For mako the best 'stable-overlay' channel is ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu, as this is the community channel, but nothing would happen if you would test it on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en, as it also has mako images
<sil2100> Both have the same rootfs but different custom tarballs
<sil2100> If your fix is device independent, it shouldn't matter
<sil2100> I think generally QA recommends using ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en as every change gets eventually released on krillin, and that's the place where krillins are flashed from
<pedronis> thanks, bit confused because I don't see ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu in udf query
<pedronis> anyway I can use the other one as you said
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> Maybe slangasek didn't set it up yet? I'll check with him later
<pedronis> ubuntu-device-flash query --device=mako --list-channels
<sil2100> Use the ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en in this case
<pedronis> yep, thanks
<Wellark> Mirv: whoops
<Wellark> I accidentally pushed lp:~unity-api-team/indicator-network/lp1456307_15.04 to trunk..
<Mirv> Wellark: sounds like your merge skills need some finetuning
<Mirv> I accidentally the whole trunk
<Wellark> how do I revert this without breaking silo landing
<Wellark> ?
<Mirv> Wellark: bzr uncommit, bzr uncommit, bzr revert, bzr push --ovewrite (..while triplechecking you're not breaking anything _more_)
<Mirv> Wellark: plus have a copy of current status etc in another dir
<Wellark> Mirv: LP already considers the MP merged
<Wellark> if I force push...
<Mirv> well I guess you could manually mark the MP as not merged
<Wellark> Mirv: where do I need the revert?
<Wellark> I've uncommitted the revisions in the MP now
<Wellark> so push --override to the trunk should do the trick, right?
<Mirv> Wellark: I'd start with the currently mangled trunk and uncommit there, but if you think you get to the same status with your branch, yes go ahead
<Mirv> bzr revert is just optional that gives you easier possibility to review how the branch looks without those newer commits
<Wellark> Mirv: ok. let's try
<Wellark> Mirv: https://imgflip.com/i/lqxxm
<Mirv> :D
<Wellark> ok. fingers crossed
<Wellark> Mirv: ok. the build started
<Mirv> looking good
<dbarth_> hey there trainguards, can i get a binary copy of oxide for a silo request on line 71? thanks
<Mirv> dbarth_: sure thing
 * sil2100 off to prepare some lunch
<Mirv> hmm, why has ppa-purge stopped working for me
<Mirv> I guess because it hasn't, actually
<Wellark> Mirv: line 67 ready to land
<Wellark> but we need a QA Grand for it
<Wellark> Mirv: the diff looks huge
<Wellark> but that's the .po update
<Wellark> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/indicator-network_content.diff
<Mirv> Wellark: published
<Mirv> sil2100: what do you think of landing uitk already landed to wily to vivid-overlay? it fixes all the wanted milestone bugs but also has a few other changes.
<Wellark> Mirv: <3
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: changes like a dozen of bugfixes... including a super critical one... namingly the version separation
<Wellark> Mirv, sil2100: any idea why the (Ubuntu RTM) bug did not get marked as Fix Released?
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1456307
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456307 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "pkg-config file name for connectivity-qt has changed" [Critical,In progress]
<Wellark> or are the updates run in delayed manner?
<Mirv> Wellark: vivid-overlay is not rtm, it's vivid-overlay PPA. Launchpad currently does not understand the overlay as any sort of bug target. having that feature is one of the benefits of the ubuntu-rtm way of life.
<Mirv> not sure of the plans, it'd be annoying to close every bug by hand
<Wellark> Mirv: someone told me yesterday that citrain will close the bugs targeted to ubuntu rtm even if the landing happens to vivid+overlay
<Wellark> sil2100: was it you? :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: I will have a meeting soon with bfiller and pmcgowan, so I will ask their opinion. I hope that the fear driven development is the past :) We have massive QA process on the UITK.
<Mirv> Wellark: oh, that'd be good news! :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: we handed over a launchpadlib script that you folks could run for this purpose.
<Wellark> bzoltan: fear driven development is more interesting! https://imgflip.com/i/lqxxm
<bzoltan> Wellark:  LOL :) nice one
<sil2100> Wellark: not setup yet ;) It'll be released soon!
 * sil2100 still didn't finish settin that up
<Wellark> sil2100: oh, ok :)
<Wellark> will close the bug manually then
<jodh> jibel: Hi - ogra_ suggested I ping you about testing the fix for bug 1447756 (ci train spreadsheet row 61).
<ubot5> bug 1447756 in Canonical System Image "segfault in log.c code causes phone reboot loops" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447756
<ogra_> jibel, testing that will be rather problematic for QA ... since you need an affected device
<ogra_> jibel, i'd suggest leaving the testing of the fix to ondra (whio has an affected device) and you guys just do some regression testing to sign it off
<ondra> ogra_ I gave phone back to Andy, so hard one to test
<dobey> ev: ok, thanks
<ogra_> ondra, well, it needs to be tested for vivid (afaik it was only tested with the wily silo yet) ... and Qa needs to sign it off somehow ...
<ondra> ogra_ I can test on some devices in the office tomorrow
<ogra_> ondra, good, you need to make that out with QA (jibel) though ... they are the ones sayinf yay or nay :)
<ondra> ogra_ OK
<abeato> sil2100, now that spreadsheet is (kind of ;) working again maybe you can remove line 22
<sil2100> abeato: hah, sure ;)
<abeato> sil2100, thanks
<jodh> ondra: ogra_: jibel: pat has specified on the bug that "We ... need the fix to land by May 21".
<ogra_> jodh, pat has no power if QA doesnt let it in :)
<ogra_> they are the ones you need to convince :)
<jodh> ogra_: understood, but do we know why the 21st is the key date here?
<ogra_> next OTA landing lockdown i guess
<jodh> ogra_: ondra: in prep for QA testing, does someone need to make the modified boot.img (which does not specify '--no-log' in /proc/cmdline) available?
<dbarth> trainguards: we have validate oxide 1.7.8 in silo 038; do you prefer to land that via the silo, or get the update from the security team ppa?
<sil2100> dbarth: did QA verify it as well?
<dbarth> sil2100: not yet
<dbarth> sil2100: apparently, it's safer / quicker to go with the silo
<dbarth> sil2100: as the security update may be delayed (for other releases as well) to tomorrow
<dbarth> sil2100: this way we can secure the vivid release for the image
<sil2100> dbarth: I would go with the silo as well, since our silo has a higher pin priority basically
<abeato> trainguards, could I get a silo for line 71 ?
<sil2100> abeato: on it
<sil2100> abeato: uh, sadly, still all ouot of silos
<abeato> sil2100, ok
<slangasek> sil2100: yes the last round of channel renames hasn't been done yet
<slangasek> sil2100: I was waiting for fallout from the last round, apparently there's been none :)
<sil2100> slangasek: all seems to be fine so far ;)
<sil2100> I updated the developer channel page today even
<sil2100> slangasek: could you create the /ubuntu channels then?
<sil2100> I suppose those could be nice to have for non-krillin users, as currently they don't really have any solid channels to use
<slangasek> sil2100: yes, I don't know that I'll get time to create them today though - and if we're doing the key rotation tomorrow I may not have time tomorrow either and I'm off on Friday and Monday.  So it might be next Tuesday before it gets done
<sil2100> ACK, thanks :)
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: hey! Could you also prioritize the sign-off of silo 21?
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: it has a fix for the bootloop issues
<davmor2> sil2100: no
<davmor2> :D
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> ;)
<pedronis> trainguards: I added ralsina as a second lander to line 74. in case a silo gets free while I'm not around but he is
<kenvandine> bzoltan, when can we get the upstart branch for uitk landed in wily?  it'll fix the adt tests and unblock the proposed migrations
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/upstart/+merge/259262
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^  that's the fix that will unclog the plumbing for wily :)
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  with the next landing yes
<sil2100> pedronis: ok
<kenvandine> bzoltan, eta?
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  I am pushing the OTA4 landing right now ... so I can take it on Friday and hopefully it will land on Monday or on Tuesday. The UITK landing is a heavy process.. only the silo validation is an 18 hours job
<kenvandine> it's just a missing depends... i miss the days of just using dput for simple packaging fixes :/
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> sort of... we'll have to wait nearly another week for the depends fix :/
<kenvandine> Mirv had said they flushed the queue, but the excuses page still shows it's blocked
<barry> sil2100: i am going to have a new version of system-image to go into the train to replace the existing one in wily landing 11.  i'm bumping the version number to -0ubuntu2.  should i just blow away the existing silo and create a new one?
<sil2100> barry: let me see what's in 11
<kenvandine> seb128, and the fix was proposed last week... anyway i'll stop complaining
<dobey> trainguards: is the spreadsheet messed up again?
<barry> dobey: it seems unresponsive
<sil2100> dobey: it looks fine here so far, but maybe it started being broken again
<sil2100> Let me check if I get an error notice in 5 minutes
<sil2100> barry: so, we would need to merge silo 11 first I think
<dobey> sil2100: i think row 50 is landed, but the status column doesn't show it as "Landed" with the green background
<sil2100> barry: ah! Or maybe not, as you said you want to replace it completely
<barry> sil2100: that version got stuck in promotion and it won't clear without the fixes i want to upload next
<barry> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> barry: ok, feel free to free it up then and re-do it from scratch
<barry> sil2100: +1 thanks
<sil2100> dobey: well, that's a known bug
<dobey> oh
<sil2100> dobey: the spreadsheet is too slow to notice releases to the overlay PPA and sometimes doesn't notice a silo landing
<sil2100> I'll fix it up in a moment
<barry> sil2100: sanity check: click Clean, enable ONLY_FREE_SILO and nothing else.  right?
<sil2100> Not much we can do about that long term
<sil2100> barry: yep :)
<barry> sil2100: thanks!
<dobey> sil2100: ah ok
<dobey> charles, thostr_: ^^ see what sil2100 said about status in spreadsheet of things landing in vivid overlay re: i-power landing
<sil2100> dobey: this will take a moment as I need to fill some additional info as well
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> The spreadsheet needs to die
<barry> sil2100: i think it already has several times :)
<barry> maybe it's like a cat
<dobey> sil2100: no worries. spreadsheet does need to die
<sil2100> mzanetti: ping
<sil2100> mzanetti: you saw that unity8 in silo 32 failed to build?
<sil2100> mzanetti: I think you're missing a dependency... connectivity-qt1 is not found by cmake
<mzanetti> sil2100, no... the dependency had a bug in the pkgconfig module
<mzanetti> sil2100, should be fixed now. will trigger a rebuild
<sil2100> ACK
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 75, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! We're out of silos right now...
<sil2100> mzanetti: does silo 3 have the fix in it?
<mzanetti> sil2100, the problem is in connectivity-qt, not in unity
<mzanetti> s/is/was/, apparently
<sil2100> Ok, so it's safe to publish silo 3 then?
<sil2100> hm, maybe I'll wait for the 32 to finish building
<oSoMoN> sil2100, is there a waiting list for landing requests without a silo?
<sil2100> The spreadsheet is the waiting list ;)
<sil2100> There's a few of those already
<sil2100> Silos shouldn't be limited
<mzanetti> sil2100, ok. silo 3 seems to be building now. at least it succeeded for amd64. but still I'd say we wait for the complete build, just to be sure
<sil2100> Sure
<sil2100> Let's maybe change silo 3 back to not ready for ladning then
<sil2100> Just so that we land both at the same time
<oSoMoN_> sil2100, dbarth_ says silo15 can be recycled for line 75
<sil2100> oSoMoN_: ok, will we land silo 15 later?
<oSoMoN_> sil2100, the MR in it is not entirely ready to land yet, so we will request another silo at a later time
<sil2100> oSoMoN_: ACK
<mzanetti> sil2100, ok. finished building
<sil2100> mzanetti: could you test if everything works on vivid? Then we can hand it over to QA for sign-off
<mzanetti> sil2100, ack
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 64 please?
<sil2100> bfiller: sadly still no free silos ;/
<sil2100> We might need to scan for any ones that we can free up
<bfiller> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> kgunn_: hey! When would silo 004 be ready for landing?
<kgunn_> sil2100: so that's full shell rotation, we'd ideally want to land that post RC image
<kgunn_> we did discuss potentially landing in wily asap, then sync'ing later to vivid+
<sil2100> The silo is configured for wily right now so it potentially could
<kgunn_> it's ultimately mzanetti's decision
 * mzanetti reading
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! You guys have silo 27 but didn't build it yet
<kgunn_> sil2100: is there a problem with that silo hovering around ?
<sil2100> ogra_: will that be used?
<sil2100> kgunn_: well, normally not, we're just low on silos so I'm asking around ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, not sure what that is, i only know about 16 for lxc-android-config
<sil2100> ogra_: it's also lxc-android-config
<ogra_> yes, i see that
<sil2100> Bug #1454625 - Cannot send MMS for combined contexts when wifi is connected (spreadsheet row 61).
<ubot5> bug 1454625 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot send MMS messages with combined contexts with WiFi connected" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454625
<sil2100> Maybe it's abeato's landing
<ogra_> same bug
<ogra_> likely the wily sync
<ogra_> building now
<sil2100> Might be
<mzanetti> sil2100, I think I'll land silo 4 to wily asap when 3 and 32 are out of the way
<sil2100> Ah, right, hm, we'll have to land 3 first probably as it has a sync
<sil2100> Right
<mzanetti> yep
<kenvandine> ogra_, sil2100: i have lxc-android-config in silo 25 now waiting for qa verification
<kenvandine> silo 35 rather
<kenvandine> ogra_, oh... and the same version is in silo 16
<kenvandine> i really wish that used bzr branches...
<kenvandine> ogra_, also for ota4... should we maybe combine those in one silo?
<ogra_> kenvandine, 013 too
<kenvandine> silo 13 won't be landing for ota4
<ogra_> oh ?
<kenvandine> i was just thinking combining the silos we need for ota4
<ogra_> then tethering will regress
<kenvandine> no, it's not really ready...
<abeato> sil2100, ogra_ yes that's the sync
<kenvandine> regress?
<ogra_> yes
<kenvandine> we never landed hotspot :)
<ogra_> tethering
<ogra_> not hotspot :)
<kenvandine> oh that also has a fix for that?
<ogra_> wired ...
<ogra_> yes, the lxc-android-config package has it
<kenvandine> i thought it was just the fix we needed for hotspot to work
<ogra_> we combined both
<kenvandine> ah
<ogra_> probably should rip that apart again
<ogra_> i wasnt aware hotspot would land
<ogra_> *would not
<kenvandine> since we don't have handy bzr branches to handle lxc-android-config o
<kenvandine> i'd be in favor of combining all of the ones we need for ota4
<ogra_> feel free to switch it :)
<ogra_> long term i need to hand it to someone anyway with my new duties ...
<ogra_> want to adopt it ? :)
<kenvandine> NO
<kenvandine> :)
<ogra_> LOL
<kenvandine> i spent a bunch of time trying to figure out who to ask about it :)
<ogra_> you wouldnt have to anymore in that case :)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> that's ok...
<ogra_> (and if you dig deep enough into the code, there is a pot of gold hidden underneath ... )
 * kenvandine doesn't believe ogra_
 * ogra_ tries everything :)
<kenvandine> so we'd have to manually merge all these together... a mess
<ogra_> i think all changes are in different files
<kenvandine> maybe not to bad
<kenvandine> ogra_, so i assume you aren't volunteering to do it?
<kenvandine> :-D
<ogra_> not 15min before EOD ... my GF would kill me if i did ... i can offer tomorrow morning though
<kenvandine> i'll do it :)
<ogra_> shouldnt be to hard i think
<ogra_> changelog merging will be the most work i guess
<kenvandine> i'll pull the changes from 13 and 16 and put them with mine in 35
<ogra_> let me check 13 again in detail
<ogra_> yeah, it only has the tethering fix there
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/205346168/lxc-android-config_0.221_0.222.diff.gz
<ogra_> trivial one liner
<dobey> ev: were you testing by having jenkins do a rebuild on an existing MP?
<ogra_> 16 is a bit more but in a different file ...
<kenvandine> ogra_, oh, silo 16 is a wily landing
<dobey> ev: or should i be bugging whoever is current vanguard? your message in my awaylog this morning was the last thing i'd heard re: coverage for unity-scope-click
<ogra_> abeato, awe, can you do your testing of silo 27 (vivid MMS fix) with kenvandine's silo 35 instead ?
<ogra_> kenvandine, it would have been a sync
<ogra_> kenvandine, vivid definitely needs the fix
<awe> ogra_, I have to defer to abeato on this one...
<robru> alex-abreu: so https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/ubuntu-html5-theme/fix-page-actions/+merge/259515 has a new commit that you didn't build.
<robru> alex-abreu: you need to rebuild the silo and re-test
<alex-abreu> robru, oh sorry, I'll rebuilt & retest
<robru> alex-abreu: thanks
<kenvandine> ogra_, what's in silo 13 also removes two files that aren't mentioned in the changelog
<kenvandine> lib/systemd/system/ofono.service.d/lxc-android-config.conf and lib/systemd/system/rild.service
<ogra_> thats not 13, is it ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> well, it's not there :)
<kenvandine> and it is in 0.221 in the archive
<kenvandine> there was two revisions uploaded to the silo 13 ppa
<kenvandine> oh... wait
<kenvandine> i bet that was added after
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/205346168/lxc-android-config_0.221_0.222.diff.gz
<ogra_> thats what the package details page in the PPA gives me
<kenvandine> yeah, those are new
<kenvandine> nevermind
<kenvandine> yeah, but 0.221 was also uploaded to that ppa
<kenvandine> didn't match what ended up in the overlay ppa
<ogra_> not by me i think
<kenvandine> rsalveti did the first one
<kenvandine> the wpa supplicant fix
<ogra_> ok. we only need the last one then
<abeato> ogra_, which is the issue with the wily silo?
<ogra_> abeato, kenvandine wants to merge all lxc-android-config landings because we have so many clashing landinhs of it
<kenvandine> abeato, just for the vivid landing
<abeato> ogra_, ok, that is fine for me
<kenvandine> only trying to grab the changes needed for ota4
<ogra_> you would just have to test his silo then
<abeato> kenvandine, what I changed is a script called 03mmsproxy
<ogra_> and drop 027
<kenvandine> abeato, ok, i'll do that
<kenvandine> abeato, i'll ping you to test it ok?
<abeato> kenvandine, ok, but I am almost eod so please send me an e-mail
<ogra_> trainguards, you can wipe silo 27, it will get merged into silo 35
<robru> ogra_: thanks
<abeato> kenvandine, in case you need it the new script is in comment #5 of bug #1454625
<ubot5> bug 1454625 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot send MMS messages with combined contexts with WiFi connected" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454625
<alan_g> sil2100: what need to be done to have mir-0.13.0 on wily?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, added comment to bug #1447756 we should land it
<ubot5> bug 1447756 in Canonical System Image "segfault in log.c code causes phone reboot loops" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447756
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I know, waiting for sign-off
<pmcgowan> ok
<fginther> dobey, regarding adding coverage for unity-scope-click, what is the right magic for generating coverage? The usual method of adding "-DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage" and "make coverage-xml" isn't working
<fginther> dobey, for example: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scope-click-wily-amd64-ci/13/consoleText
<dobey> fginther: i think it needs -DENABLE_COVERAGE=yes or something
<dobey> kyrofa: ^^ is that how the cmake-extras thing works?
<kyrofa> dobey, lower-case: -Denable_coverage=ON
<kyrofa> fginther, ^^
<kyrofa> fginther, check out the bottom of the HACKING file
<dobey> kyrofa: is that specific to the scope, or is that what the cmake-extras module requires?
<kyrofa> The `enable_coverage` variable is used within cmake-extras
<fginther> kyrofa, thanks for clarifying
<kyrofa> fginther, dobey: Note that my answer stands for cmake-extras in vivid, but I just took a look at cmake-extras trunk and it seems different
<dobey> yeah i don't see that in wily
<kyrofa> fginther, dobey: where they're using the coverage build type
<fginther> kyrofa, so "-DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage" ?
<fginther> (which is what other projects use)
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> i think the click scope iswrong now
<kyrofa> If it's using what I see here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmake-extras/cmake-extras/trunk/view/head:/EnableCoverageReport.cmake yeah. But dobey is right-- that will bust the scope
<kyrofa> dobey, fginther well that sucks. We want to land the same, right?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hey, I'll ACK your landing (silo 26) but please fix in the next release the debian/control, as one of the dependencies has different ident than other entries
<dobey> kyrofa: i'm digging deeper :)
<fginther> kyrofa, the existing CI tools are setup for using CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE. if the unity-click-scope source is updated to use the same, it should just start working
<fginther> kyrofa, dobey, as it's currently setup, the build is generating an empty coverage file using the CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE option
<kyrofa> dobey, I'm checking to see if it's been updated on vivid
<alex-abreu> sil2100, hey thx
<kyrofa> dobey, what version is in wily?
<kyrofa> I bet the newer one is in vivid overlay, huh?
<dobey> well, vivid now and wily are the same now
<dobey> for cmake-extras
<kyrofa> dobey, vivid+overlay, or vivid stock?
<sil2100> kgunn: hey! Since I don't see alan_g, there is an entry for the wily mir sync but we're lacking silos right now
<dobey> kyrofa: overlay. of course
<dobey> kyrofa: vivid == (vivid + overlay) for our purposes :)
 * kyrofa starts using the overlay before anyone notices
<kyrofa> dobey, I'll fix this
<dobey> ah, i see. michi fixed that
<kyrofa> dobey, in cmake-extras?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> was seeing where it changed
<kgunn> sil2100: ack
<mzanetti> sil2100, just FYI: 32 tested
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Now just sign-off and we can land both
<sil2100> I would wait with silo 3 too since in case QA finds something, you could then fix 3, sync to 32 and re-loop
<sil2100> But since they already tested 3 I suppose all should be good :)
<dobey> fginther: so is the coverage build enabled for lp:unity-scope-click MPs now? so when kyrofa makes an MP to fix this issue in our CMakeLists.txt, we should see an actual coverage report on jenkins when it builds the tests for that branch?
<fginther> dobey, yes, it should be good to go. It may need to be tweaked, but it currently matches most other projects that collect coverage
<dobey> fginther: ok, i think when kyrofa has a branch to fix the issue, we'll be good then. thanks
<pmcgowan> sil2100, davmor2 is there any way to look at the QA trello board and know which landings were to vivid?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I think all of them are for vivid
<sil2100> pmcgowan: normally they have that 'Vivid' tag on them
<pmcgowan> sil2100, lots are wily, cant tell the diff anymore
<pmcgowan> sil2100, maybe I am wrong
<pmcgowan> but seems the green tag is "trunk" not really vivid since I see landings to wily not vivid
<sil2100> We don't do sign-off for wily as far as I know
<sil2100> At least hm, I don't think we agreed on that explicitly
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so perhaps its just the auto merge and bug closing we lack, so I cant see whats happening
<pmcgowan> sil2100, no these are wily silos it seems, and qa is approving them
<sil2100> pmcgowan: well, from the silos currently in the queue and being tested all are for vivid
<sil2100> But I need to go now - I'll make sure to check everything tomorrow and give you a sign if QA is doing something unexpected or not
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thanks
<kyrofa> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/unity-scope-click/1457170_update-cmake-extras/+merge/259671
<dobey> kyrofa: cool. let's see what jenkins does with it. actually i guess we can get rid of the usage of enable_coverage completely here?
<sil2100> o/
<kyrofa> dobey, we could, but it would require more work. We don't need it on the call to cmake (i.e. -Denable_coverage), but the enable_coverage variable is used by all the tests so they can link to gcov (without using --coverage)
<kyrofa> dobey, To get rid of it entirely we'd have to check the build type in each of those
<dobey> kyrofa: but https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/cmake-extras/cmake-extras-coverage/+merge/258021 fixes that i think
<kyrofa> dobey, Adding --coverage to tests means they will be instrumented as well. Not what we want... right?
<kyrofa> dobey, but they DO need to link to gcov
<kyrofa> dobey, (which --coverage ALSO does)
<dobey> kyrofa: i'm not 100% sure what it means
<dobey> kyrofa: i guess having the tests instrumented doesn't matter, because in the tests, all the code should definitely be called, so it should always be 100%, no?
<kyrofa> dobey, seems odd to get a coverage report for one's tests...
<dobey> kyrofa: well, if you have code in the tests that isn't being run, you know something is very wrong :)
<kyrofa> dobey, haha! Although, doesn't unity-scope-click have disabled tests?
<kyrofa> dobey, we may want to talk to michi and pete-woods about this
<dobey> kyrofa: if so, then it will show us :)
<kyrofa> dobey, because I think they do plan on fixing this
<kyrofa> dobey, and all three of us hit this at the sprint
<dobey> well, that cmake-extras branch is one that michi made, and it landed only last week, so i presume he resolved to do it that way for some reason
<dobey> anyway, i think we should just do it that way, and if we decide it should be changed, then fix cmake-extras
<kyrofa> dobey, alright, give me a few then
<dobey> kyrofa: sure, waiting to see what jenkins does with the branch anyway :)
<kyrofa> dobey, does it need to be approved though, before jenkins does anything?
<kyrofa> dobey, or does it just pick it up?
<dobey> no, it will pick it up
<ToyKeeper> FWIW, QA is back online now.
<kyrofa> dobey, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/unity-scope-click/1457170_update-cmake-extras/+merge/259671
<davmor2> pmcgowan: sorry we were without internet hafl the day
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I have no idea let me ask the guys who migh know]
<davmor2> pmcgowan: jibel is in a discussion right now and will ping you after
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thanks
<robru> ok, there's only 2 silos free and 3 people requesting. who wants em badder than anybody else?
<robru> charles: awe: ChrisTownsend ^
<charles> robru, oh me me :)
<charles> pick me, pick me!
<ChrisTownsend> robru: What about folks further up the queue like say, bregma?:)
<awe> me
<robru> charles: you need mp urls not lp: branch shortnames
<charles> robru, wups, fixing
<awe> how we can we be short silos still?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: i can't even
<robru> awe: well, RTM died and now everybody who would have wanted an RTM silo now wants an ubuntu silo. so basically we increased the number of silos from 30 to 40, and then doubled the demand for the original 30 silos.
 * awe wonders if silo-023 can be cleaned up?  cyphermox ^^
<awe> it's not even for a phone landing
<bregma> keep in mind the Trusty silo will probably take longer to clear because of the entire SRU process
<cyphermox> ah, yes, it can, verification-failed anyway.
<cyphermox> robru: ^^
<robru> cyphermox: ok thanks
 * awe hopes silos open up tomorrow too
<robru> seb128: I'm freesing silo 1 because it sat in UNAPPROVED for a month and a half, and we're out of silos.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Right, mine is an SRU, so it'll tie up a silo for a while.
<charles> robru, row 79 col F fixed
<bfiller> robru: can I have a reconfigure on silo 29 please
<robru> bfiller: one sec
<robru> awe: what's going on on row 80? what package do you want synced?
<awe> network-manager
<awe> sorry for not making that clearer
<awe> just update comments
<robru> awe: I don't understand why you have an MP if you want the package synced. it's one or the other.
<awe> we discussed this via email thread... I included the mp, as it's got test results in it
<fginther> kalikiana, are the tests for lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging in better shape now? I see that the build-time tests are generally passing now
<awe> I will manually merge; I didn't realize it'd be a problem to include it even though we're doing a copy
<robru> charles: ok you got silo 1
<charles> robru, thanks
<awe> robru, should I remove it?
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<robru> awe: well if it's in the row there the train will see that and try to build a new package
<awe> ok; I'll remove and mention in comments
<robru> awe: ok
<robru> awe: check 80G
<robru> awe: and do you want that in the overlay ppa or is it really a vivid sru?
<awe> overlay ppa
<awe> did I get the target distro wrong then?
<robru> awe: no there's just a separate field for that
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ok you got silo 21, but please please please once it's published, lean on the SRU team hard to get it accepted into proposed asap, it's really not acceptable to have a silo languishing in UNAPPROVED for 2 months.
<robru> which is apparently the norm for SRUs, not criticising you personally
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Trust me, I know.:)
<awe> robu, got it; updated
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks!
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
 * awe doesn't miss the SRU process
<ChrisTownsend> awe: ;-)
<robru> awe: ok you got 23
<bregma> if the SRU team didn't go around having families things would probably go quicker
<robru> bregma: how selfish of them!
<bregma> I know, right?
<awe> thanks robru!
<robru> awe: you're welcome
<robru> bregma: you want a silo? or are you too close to EOD to make use of it?
<awe> ChrisTownsend, I actually got asked about FISH the other day; hack, cough...
<ChrisTownsend> awe: Oh gawd...
<bregma> robru, both lines 62 and 76 are waiting for silos, but I could combine them into 1 if there's only 1 silo to give out
<robru> bregma: there is in fact only one ;-)
<bregma> they're not related, but it wouldn't hurt anything
<camako> trainguards, ^^
<robru> camako: party's over dude, you missed it.
<camako> robru, no more silos?
<charles> camako, bregma's clearing one a few lines up in scrollback
<bregma> robru, I merged 62 into 76, so 62 can be deleted and 76 given a silo
<robru> camako: there's only one free and bregma has dibs. I just freed 3 for 3 other people, I'll see if there's any others I can free
<robru> bregma: great thanks
<camako> robru, appreciate it :-)
<bregma> will you delete line 62?  I don't want to be blamed for breaking the sheet
<robru> bregma: yeah i can do it, no worries
<bregma> I don;t even like to keep it open in my browser, just in case
<robru> bregma: that's probably for the better ;-)
<robru> bregma: oh there you go, 26
<bregma> woo-hoo!  building....
 * bregma is inappropriately excited
<robru> barry: !!
<robru> curses!
<barry> robru: waaaaht?
<robru> barry: your silo 11, it just landed, except the merge failed because the train doesn't have write access to ~ubuntu-managed-branches
<robru> barry: so I'm gonna need you to merge that manually
<barry> robru: i could have sworn that's how we used to do that
<robru> barry: dunno, i suppose it's possible somebody removed the bot from the team but I'm not aware of it
<barry> slangasek: do you know anything about this ^^
<robru> barry: anyway, your branch is safe at lp:~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-system-image/system-image-ubuntu-wily-proposed, please push it to the right place yourself
<robru> barry: meanwhile I need to free your silo because there's a crunch on
<barry> robru: ok
<barry> robru: that's fine.  i'd like to figure this out for next time though
<robru> barry: yeah, two possible solutions, either have a branch somewhere else that is owned by a team that ci-train-bot is in, or get ci-train-bot added to ~ubuntu-managed-branches. Either way is equally good for the train, but one of those solutions has political implications of course.
<robru> camako: ok you got silo 11
<barry> robru: i think that's exactly what ~ubuntu-managed-branches is supposed to be for.  look at the team description on lp!
<robru> barry: oh, hrm. I was thinking that was something else.
<barry> robru: ~ps-jenkins is a member of that team, so i guess ~ci-train-bot should just be added, but maybe slangasek can weigh in on that
<robru> barry: yeah that seems to be the case. we switched from using ~ps-jenkins to ~ci-train-bot back in december. I guess you didn't do a landing this way since before then
<barry> robru: correct.  and it looks like s-i is the only code in the team
<camako> robru thanks
<robru> camako: you're welcome
<barry> robru: i don't have perms to add the bot, so i'll email stgraber about it
<robru> barry: just pinged him, he says it's done ;-)
<barry> robru: \o/
<barry> thanks
<barry> anyway, manual merge is done
<robru> barry: alright, sorry for the hassle
<barry> robru: no worries.  glad it was easy to clear up.  landings may happen more quickly going forward
<mzanetti> robru, hey, could you please publish silos 3/32. We're a bit in a hurry with another silo that's blocked on that
<mzanetti> it's a sync-pair
<robru> mzanetti: 32 is waiting on qa and 3 is not even marked as being ready for publishing.
<mzanetti> robru, ah... sorry... I misread... thought QA had signed it off already
<mzanetti> for 3 I'm sure it actually was QA signed off already
<robru> mzanetti: if you think 3 is ready (eg if you tested it and you're satisfied), just mark it ready and I can publish
<mzanetti> not sure what happened there
<mzanetti> yeah. I tested both
<robru> mzanetti: wily doesn't need qa. you just have to test it yourself
<mzanetti> yeah. I think that's actually the problem... QA tested 3 and then realized that it's actually wily
<mzanetti> so they removed it again
<mzanetti> I'll clean up the mess
<robru> mzanetti: oh weird, I dunno
<robru> mzanetti: just set 39K to yes and 39I to N/a
<robru> mzanetti: not sure why it says qa granted but tests not passing, that makes no sense
<slangasek> robru, barry: hmm why is stgraber the only admin of ~ubuntu-managed-branches?
<barry> slangasek: great question
<slangasek> :)
<slangasek> robru: did you figure out why the bot wasn't a member of that team?  Was it just because there hasn't been a landing since we switched bot accounts?
<robru> slangasek: that is strange
<robru> slangasek: yeah I think that's why, I can't see any other reason
<barry> slangasek: yep that's why
<slangasek> well, since you say that system-image was the only code in there, it may be that he was the admin because he was the system-image maintainer at the time
<slangasek> ok
<barry> slangasek: you and i at least should be admins
<slangasek> so yeah, all a natural consequence of local decisions
<slangasek> barry: indeed
<barry> slangasek: can you make that happen?
<dobey> fginther: so https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-wily-amd64/8/ seems to have found the covearge.xml, but i don't see how to view the coverage report
<slangasek> barry: apparently I can! ;)
<barry> slangasek: :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-21
<oSoMoN> good morning!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: if I remove a MR from a landing request, I need to reconfigure the silo, right? Can I do that myself?
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah you have the power.
<oSoMoN> great, doing that now
<robru> oSoMoN: but is it the only mr for that project?
<oSoMoN> robru, no, there’s a bunch of MRs targetting only webbrowser-app
<robru> oSoMoN: if you're removing the whole project, you need me to delete the ppa package. Otherwise you're good
<oSoMoN> so I’m good :)
<robru> oSoMoN: great
<Mirv> good good
<Mirv> zbenjamin: I'll free up one of my Qt silos and assign. it's not that important silo as it's not going to land as is, and I haven't heard back from the user that was supposing to test it.
<abeato> trainguards, you can free silo 16 if needed: the change for that is now in silo 35 together with other lxc-android-config changes
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> abeato: ok, let me free it up then
<sil2100> Let's get silo 35 in then instead
<abeato> sil2100, great
<abeato> sil2100, 35 is already around in the spreadsheet
<sil2100> abeato: yes, we'll have to poke QA to include 35 in their backlog though
<sil2100> Since I see they had 16 targetted
<Mirv> zbenjamin: you've got 002 now
<abeato> sil2100, I think kenvandine commented in the trello catd
<abeato> *card
<zbenjamin> Mirv: thanks
<abeato> sil2100, ^^ :)
<sil2100> Let me check the request list :)
<sil2100> ofono fixes \o/
<sil2100> +1 on those, assigning
<abeato> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> abeato: sadly we don't have enough silos to do the sync silo, so we'll just have to sync it later
<abeato> sil2100, ok, np
<oSoMoN_> trainguards: given the freeze coming into effect today for the overlay PPA, if a silo is awaiting QA signoff (and assuming it will pass validation), will it be included?
<Mirv> oSoMoN_: I'm interested in that too :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN_: I'd think QA will pick their favorites, as there may be too many for them to handle
<Mirv> there's a UITK one bug fix coming today too into the queue
<sil2100> Yes :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN_: if a silo is ready and tested by the lander before the freeze, QA will sign it off during the freeze
<sil2100> At least as many high-priority ones they can take
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks for the confirmation
<sil2100> phew...
<sil2100> Ok, I jump out for lunch now
<kyrofa> cihelp: I'm creating a deb package for a scope written by the Unity API team, but we don't have a publicly-accessible mailing list. Who should I use as the Maintainer?
<kyrofa> (correction, the deb package will be created by the CI)
<fginther> dobey, the new coverage report is actually attached to the amd64 job: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-wily-amd64-ci/16/
<Ursinha> kyrofa: that is a good question, but maybe for core developers (more of a packaging policy question?)
<kyrofa> Ursinha, so the CI doesn't care? Figured I'd start here, but if CI doesn't care you're right :)
<Ursinha> kyrofa: well, I might be wrong, but for these I thought CI would have to accept whatever the packager/maintainer chooses :) unless that's a violation of something that a validation script would catch, but don't think that's the case
<kyrofa> Ursinha, sounds good, thanks for the information!
<Ursinha> kyrofa: you're welcome! :)
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: what do I need to do to have silo 15 move to "ready for testing"?
<ToyKeeper> oSoMoN: Looks like it's third in line for triage, and QA just started work a few minutes ago.  If all the card details are correct, it should be marked ready soon.
<oSoMoN> ToyKeeper, excellent, thanks!
<ToyKeeper> It's weird having everyone in the same place and on the same schedule.
<kenvandine> any plans to repurpose some of those rtm silos for vivid/wily?
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^
<kenvandine> it's unlikely we'll be pushing much of anything to 14.09
<dobey> fginther: ah, ok. thanks
<kenvandine> maybe keep a couple around for important hotfixes, just in case
<ogra_> once the next OTA is out RTM is completely dead
<dobey> kenvandine: well, i guess in two weeks there won't be anything ever going there
<vrruiz> jhodapp: ping
<kenvandine> right
<jhodapp> vrruiz, pong
<vrruiz> jhodapp: I was testing silo 25, media-hub
<kenvandine> and between now and then it is unlikely anything will need to go there
<kenvandine> so we should repurpose those silos :)
<jhodapp> vrruiz, ok
<kenvandine> i'd vote to keep a few just in case and reconfigure the rest :)
<vrruiz> jhodapp: I can crash it going back and forth.
<vrruiz> jhodapp: Some tries are needed, though.
<jhodapp> vrruiz, and you're sure that doesn't happen without my silo?
<cjwatson> kenvandine: They can't be repurposed, but more Ubuntu ones could be created.
<kenvandine> cjwatson, bummer... i was hoping they could just be changed to be ubuntu again
<cjwatson> kenvandine: It's not a big deal.
<kenvandine> now with wily and vivid we're always running out for ubuntu
<kenvandine> and we have all these idle silos for rtm
<cjwatson> When you say "again", they weren't for Ubuntu to start with. :-)
<kenvandine> you know what i mean :-D
<cjwatson> Just wanted to thoroughly squash the notion of changing the distribution on an existing archive. :-)
<cjwatson> Anyway, if the landing team wants to create some more silos, I don't mind reconfiguring them to the standard settings before they're inserted into citrain.
<sil2100> kenvandine: we'll have more silos, I already poked slangasek yesterday to get the overall silo count to ~60
<ogra_> sil2100, you should probably start to spread that across multiple spreadsheets :)
<kenvandine> not more spreadsheets!
<ogra_> keeps the chance that at least one isnt broken :)
<sil2100> hah!
<sil2100> Excellent idea, let's DO THIS
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> ;)
<jhodapp> vrruiz, did you try to make sure you can't crash it like this without silo 25?
<vrruiz> jhodapp: I tried with stable, and doesn't happen
<jhodapp> vrruiz, ok well thanks for testing...I'll have a new device to test on tomorrow that'll actually work...I've been relying on other people to test my fixes
<kalikiana> ping cihelp, how do I get the screencast for https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2494/#showFailuresLink ?
<ev> kalikiana: we don't offer that anymore since sunsetting otto
<ev> kalikiana: is there a reason why you couldn't see this by reproducing locally?
<kalikiana> ev: well, yes, because I can't :-)
<kalikiana> that's what I've always used the screencasts for
<ev> kalikiana: you can't reproduce locally?
<kalikiana> ev: yes
<kalikiana> so what is the recommended workflow?
<ev> sorry, in a meeting; will reply shortly
<kalikiana> okay
<kalikiana> thanks
<mandel> sil2100, can you give me a hand with a ppa build issue, I'm not at expert in this things => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/284/console
<sil2100> mandel: looking
<mandel> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> mandel: ah, hm, tricky situation
<mandel> sil2100, just what I did not want to read..
<sil2100> mandel: so probably we'll have to deploy a quick fix for the train... the problem here is that it seems that from this trunk you released packages to wily already, and now you want to release something to vivid
<sil2100> mandel: releasing to wily caused the version number to be addressed for 15.10, and now while releasing another version the train wants to give it a version for vivid (so 15.04)
<sil2100> mandel: the dch tool by default doesn't allow adding a new version that is smaller than the previous one
<sil2100> mandel: we might need to redeploy a fix for the train that would force dch to use the --force-bad-version flag
<sil2100> mandel: but in the meantime - are you sure all your merges are targetting the right trunks? Just to double check
<mandel> sil2100, oh.. well, that would be nice sine it is a rebuild I'd like to add to vivid to work with an abi change from udm
<mandel> sil2100, well, it is a simple rebuild but probably cotent-hub does have a new target for vivid
<mandel> sil2100, looking at lp:content-hub is either trunk or 14.09 which is not good (15.04 is what we want)
<oSoMoN> vrruiz, regarding silo 15, one comment you might want to add to the card: everything in that silo should be fairly straightforward to verify (bug fixes and new features such as private browsing), except for the fix for https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277659, which will be very hard to test, as the max cache size will be adjusted dynamically for all webapps at startup time depending on the amount of free disk space
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277659 in webbrowser-app "Add WebContext.maxCacheSizeHint property" [Medium,In progress]
<sil2100> mandel: hm, so first of all, you'd need to poke kenvandine about this
<sil2100> mandel: since we don't want to have mixed up trunks
<oSoMoN> vrruiz, in that regard a sanity code review is probably our best bet to ensure quality (and it’s already been approved by alex-abreu)
<mandel> kenvandine, consider yourself poked ;)
<mandel> sil2100, yes, make sense (/me runs to do the same in udm)
<sil2100> mandel: generally one trunk should have selected version numbers - if kenvandine released something from lp:content-hub to 15.10 already, then generally it should be released to wily
<sil2100> mandel: you could release it to wily and then sync it back to vivid
<sil2100> (this way keeping only one trunk)
<t1mp> kalikiana: do you know what I am missing here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11264957/
<sil2100> If that's possible of course
<t1mp> kalikiana: normally I install the -autopilot package that I want to run the test from and then it works..
<mandel> sil2100, once kenvandine or I fix this and reconfigure the silo and the MR for vivid and the other for trunk
 * kenvandine reads
<mandel> sil2100, in some cases, having to targets works better (new lib version etc..)
<t1mp> or anyone else knows why I AP  cannot initiate any backends on a device? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11264957/
<charles> trainguards, could I get row 80 in free silo ubuntu/landing-003?
<mandel> kenvandine, I got back from vacation and wanted to land silo 09 and this happened => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/284/console
<sil2100> charles: on it!
<kalikiana> t1mp: I usually have this in my phablet-test-run invokation  -p ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot -p python3-evdev -p gc
<kenvandine> mandel, yeah we've released a new version in trunk
<kenvandine> that isn't in the vivid overlay yet
<kenvandine> mandel, let me branch for vivid
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome, I'll redo the MR and reconfigure the silo
<oSoMoN> trainguards, ubuntu-qa: oxide 1.7.8 landed in vivid as a security update, so silo 38 is not needed any longer (it can be freed), and consequently it doesn’t require QA validation (the trello card can be deleted)
<charles> sil2100, thanks :-)
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks, installing python3-evdev worked
<ToyKeeper> oSoMoN: Thanks.  :)
<ToyKeeper> oSoMoN: We're having some pretty bad device-flashing issues at the moment so testing is stalled or at least very slowed.  :(
<oSoMoN> :/ one silo less to test comes as good news, then!
<kenvandine> mandel, lp:content-hub/15.04
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome, I'll try to get the silo back on track
<kenvandine> mandel, great, thanks!
<vila> oSoMoN: and what about oxide-1.7.x landing in wily ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, good to know
<oSoMoN> vila, yes, we will need to land it in wily, I guess we’ll be requesting a silo later
<davmor2> oSoMoN: thanks
<mandel> sil2100, can you please reconfigure line 10 for me, I do not have the rights
<vrruiz> oSoMoN: Ack, I'll add that
<vila> oSoMoN: the weird thing (mentioned in my MP) is that it is in wily-proposed...
<sil2100> mandel: on it
<mandel> sil2100, appreciated!
<sil2100> mandel: hmm, line 10? Are you sure? This one doesn't seem to be assigned to any silo
<alan_g> sil2100: any progress on mir-0.13.0 sync to wily
<oSoMoN> vila, yes, 1.7.7 is in -proposed, but it appears to be stuck there because of autopkgtest for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (been stuck for 8 days). In any case we’ll want to land 1.7.8 there too
<sil2100> alan_g: the line is still there, but we're still blocked on not enough silos... and vivid OTA fixes sadly get the priority since today is when we were closing the gates
<mandel> sil2100, yes, it has comment from Mirv  (I was on vacation and that is the reason it did not land)
<ev> kalikiana: http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#provisioning-and-executing-autopilot-tests-for-an-mp should explain how to reproduce those tests locally. If you are still unable to do so, please ping cihelp
<mandel> sil2100, the one with the following comment "Propagate the hash errors to the udm clients."
<mandel> and I have silo 09 AFAIK
<mandel> sil2100, ubuntu/landing-009 from http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=mandel
<alan_g> sil2100: ok, thanks for the update
<alan_g> camako: ^
<sil2100> mandel: sadly we don't have enough silos right now to be able to assign it for you
<sil2100> alan_g: we should have more once we close the gates for vivid
<sil2100> alan_g: which should happen today in around an hour
<mandel> sil2100, oh well, and why do I see ubuntu/landing-009 assigned?
<alan_g> sil2100: :)
<mandel> sil2100, I can wait, I'm just asking cause I'm confused
<sil2100> mandel: landing 009 is line 28
<sil2100> mandel: it was assigned before and no one freed it
<mandel> sil2100, ok, can you clean that mess up then?
<sil2100> mandel: ok, so you want silo 009 freed and instead of  that line 10 assigned?
<t1mp> kalikiana: just to confirm,  I tried some AP tests that failed here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2494/#showFailuresLink
<t1mp> kalikiana: and I cannot confirm them on neither laptop and nexus4
<t1mp> they pass here
<mandel> sil2100, well, silo 09 is for line 10 AFAIK, that I why I say I'm confused
<mandel> sil2100, I just updated on of the mr in line 10
<sil2100> mandel: as I said, silo 009 is from line 28 - so what is line 28 then?
<t1mp> kalikiana: I think I overdid the negations in that sentence a bit. JS is so much clearer than English ;)
<sil2100> mandel: line 28 was used to create silo 009
<mandel> sil2100, ok, so line 10 is old and should be removed and I should update line 28
<mandel> sil2100, god, I was really confused
<sil2100> Oh my, me too
<sil2100> Probably some leftover entry after some spreadsheet problems
<sil2100> Ok, removing line 10 thn
<sil2100> *then
<mandel> sil2100, ok, and then, with one line less, can you recnfigure line 27 ;)
<sil2100> On it ;)
<mandel> awesome, thx
<vila> oSoMoN: ack and yeah, elopio has the fix for that issue in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (merged on trunk), once that lands, it will unblock u-s-s-o-accounts and all will (crossing fingers) trickle down (or up ;)
<oSoMoN> vila, cool, looking forward to that
<jdstrand> sil2100 (or anyone else): hey, I am preparing my first package destined for stable-phone-overlay. what is supposed to be in the changelog for the distribution name?
<jdstrand> not vivid but...
<sil2100> jdstrand: it's vivid :)
<jdstrand> oh, I thought you said something needed to be different to autoclose bugs or something
<sil2100> jdstrand: basically the overlay PPA is vivid, we also give it the very same versioning there - at least for train packages
<jdstrand> well, that is easy enough
<sil2100> Well, that's only for bugs
<sil2100> For bugs you need to have an Ubuntu-RTM task open
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> yes, that all makes perfect sense
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<sil2100> Since we agreed that we'll be auto-closing those when uploading to the overlay
<sil2100> yw :)
<jdstrand> gotcha
<jdstrand> cwayne: fyi, as per email thread, preparing apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.3.11 for the thumbnailer apparmor changes for stable-phone-overlay
<jdstrand> cwayne: I'll ping you when in the ppa and when its tested
<sil2100> davmor2: hey! Is jibel somewhere around?
<cwayne> jdstrand, ack, thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: 1 second
<jibel> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> jibel: hey! Just wanted to make sure you'll be around for the meeting, since I even wanted to poke you earlier re: closing the gates
<sil2100> But I guess we can wait with discussion 9 minutes
<sil2100> ;)
<jibel> sil2100, I'll be there
<davmor2> to love and cheerish yo-ou
<ogra_> sil2100, i have another meeting now ... cant attend
<sil2100> jdstrand: we don't have any free silos right now if anything
<sil2100> jdstrand: so sadly, it'll take some time before we can handle your request :(
<jdstrand> sil2100: ok... what does 'some time' mean? pmcgowan requested that this go in asap (it must be landed with the custom tarball before May 28th)
<jdstrand> note, I'm not saying it should be prioritized above other things
<jdstrand> just saying it is high priority
<sil2100> Let's see, I suppose maybe QA will sign-off something soon and we'll have a silo free
<jdstrand> ok, sometime today or even tomorrow is fine
<sil2100> ...but there are issues with flashing right now I think
<sil2100> I'll know more after the meeting
<jdstrand> I just didn't want it to linger until tuesday cause then it would be tight
<sil2100> Ok :)
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<sil2100> We'll make sure it lands before the deadline
<jdstrand> thanks! :)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed; Whole QA team in the US timezone this week; Low on silos; Landing gates closed for vivid-overlay
<dbarth_> hey trainguards; you can dismiss silo 17; we can re-add it later
<robru> dbarth_: thanks
<robru> jdstrand: got one freeing up for you
<jdstrand> yay!
<dbarth_> wait
<robru> dbarth_: uh?
<dbarth_> i will probably need one for a icon theme change
<dbarth_> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1457424
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1457424 in webbrowser-app "Please update icon (May 2015)" [Medium,In progress]
<dbarth_> though this one still needs to be blessed
<dbarth_> if that takes too long, maybe pass jdstrand's in the meantime
<robru> dbarth_: yeah i think jdstrand has the higher priority here
<robru> jdstrand: ok you're in 17, please upload
<jdstrand> thanks!
<jdstrand> dbarth_: sorry if this jams you up (that wasn't my intent)
<robru> lool: hey what's going on in silo 5? no movement since april 30
<dbarth_> jdstrand: nw
<ogra_> robru, he is french ... it is like good wine or cheese ... needs to ripen
<sil2100> ;p
<kalikiana> t1mp: as per ev above, screencasts were disabled and you're supposedly able to reproduce them following these instructions http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#provisioning-and-executing-autopilot-tests-for-an-mp
<kalikiana> though I'm neither convinced that to be true yet nor do I see how this makes up for the lost time of not narrowing down the issue faster
<kalikiana> ^^ excuse my frank feedback, but that's what you get for killing workflows just like that :-}
<sil2100> dbarth_: hey! About the icon change
<sil2100> dbarth_: I think we'd like to land all icon changes at once, and do that after the 28th most probably
<dbarth_> sil2100: right; i'll leave that up to pmcgowan and you to check; i was mostly helping design land their changes
<robru> fgimenez: just double checking, is your silo 18 really meant to be an SRU back to vivid? or do you just want that in the overlay? (eg is it needed on desktop or just on phone?)
<veebers> robru: heh, I just oked that (joint landing responsibilities in the team)
<veebers> robru: That should be on the desktop and on phone, but perhaps I've screwed it up and it's to late?
<robru> veebers: no not too late.
<robru> veebers: just that we don't see many vivid SRUs in the train so I just wanted to double check that was the correct intention.
<robru> veebers: it's currently configured to be an SRU, which takes longer, but will make it into vivid desktop
<veebers> robru: ok thanks. We setup that silo a couple of weeks ago
<robru> veebers: you familiar with the SRU process?
<vrruiz> kenvandine: abeato: Why silo 35 has no merge proposals?
<veebers> robru: not off the top of my head, no
<robru> veebers: k, because that's a thing. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<robru> veebers: you have to get the paperwork lined up and get the SRU team on the case otherwise that silo will just sit there in limbo for 2 months.
<veebers> robru: ack, thanks
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
<veebers> robru: am I right in thinking the silo/train does some of the work for me (re: SRU)? i.e. Upload the fixed package to release-proposed? I've updated the bug linked in the silo details
<robru> veebers: very little. your package is "uploaded" but it's caught in UNAPPROVED. you need somebody from SRU team to poke it through to actual vivid-proposed.
<veebers> robru: ack, thanks
<bfiller> robru: mind reconfiguring silo 29, I know it will conflict with silo 30 but we'll rebuild as necessary
<robru> boiko: bfiller: ok, done. Also, silo 6 failed to publish because it has a new commit that hasn't been built. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/95/console
<boiko> robru: ouch, that was just a dummy commit to trigger a jenkins rebuild (we were testing the CI job), let me rebuild that on the silo
<boiko> robru: the commit in question: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telephony-service/ringtone-thread/revision/1076 :)
<robru> boiko: hm
<robru> boiko: ok I gotta step out, will republish in a bit
<boiko> robru: so, I rebuild that on the silo, right?
<boiko> robru: (just to make sure I don't mess up with anything)
<robru> boiko: yeah you'd have to, otherwise it won't merge right
<boiko> robru: ok
<pmcgowan> bfiller, looks like silo 6 passed but cant publish
<boiko> pmcgowan: I am fixing that
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yup, boiko fixing
<pmcgowan> cool
<vrruiz> alex-abreu: Hey
<alex-abreu> vrruiz, hey
<vrruiz> alex-abreu: I don't see test cases for the private mode, so I don't know how to test that
<alex-abreu> vrruiz, for the webbrowser app?
<vrruiz> alex-abreu: Yes
<alex-abreu> vrruiz, well yeah, afaik, there is none atm ...
<vrruiz> alex-abreu: I'm testing silo 15, which enables private browsing... can't see how to enable it, do you know how?
<alex-abreu> vrruiz, yeah from the drawer in the top header
<alex-abreu> vrruiz, one thing that you can have a look at is https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Qrd4Flfs3EH-fI79IfrYgLdAx2nce-L7ve8NKLCX324/edit#slide=id.g2b64bc8c2_557
<alex-abreu> vrruiz, slide 56-57
<vrruiz> alex-abreu: Hmm
<vrruiz> alex-abreu: I don't see that on the phone
<vrruiz> Checking
<alex-abreu> vrruiz, maybe talk to artmello on #phablet
<robru> kenvandine: mterry_: anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-030-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/telepathy-ofono_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ looks like new binary package and new deps
<mterry_> robru, sure
<vrruiz> alex-abreu: Ok, problems installing the silo, private mode is there.
<boiko> robru: done rebuilding (silo 006)
<alex-abreu> vrruiz, ok
<boiko> robru: once silo 6 and 30 are published, can I get one of those silos assigned for row 84? :)
<robru> boiko: is it critical for ota4? :-P
<boiko> robru: it is tagged as ota4 and ww22-2015, but the bug itself is high
<robru> boiko: k, 6 should be free soonish
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks :)
<pmcgowan> boiko, no 30 cant land
<pmcgowan> now
<boiko> pmcgowan: mterry_ is looking at the packaging changes (we created a new package for the mission-control plugin)
<mterry_> robru, my "sure" was meant to read as "looks ok to me"
<robru> mterry_: oh heh, i thought "sure" meant "sure I'll start looking at it" ;-)
<robru> mterry_: ok thanks
<mterry_> robru, my fault  :)
<awe> robru, pmcgowan, so my NM silo build failed because ci thinks there's a higher version available ( 4ubuntu15.2 )
<robru> awe: what silo?
<awe> 23
<kyrofa> cihelp: I have a Go package which I'm about to ask to get added to the CI. I have the debian rules building and running tests, including generating a coverage.xml file. My question: assuming that coverage.xml is formatted correctly, will that "just work" with your coverage job? Or does the coverage job assume cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage or similar?
<awe> robru, looks like it's complaining about the version of nm that landed in -updates recently
<awe> but we're supposed to be 'pinned'
<josepht> kyrofa: let me find that out and I'll get back to you.
<robru> awe: heh, no. that package version built in that same silo previously: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-023/+packages?field.name_filter=network&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<kyrofa> josepht, thank you!
<robru> awe: launchpad ppas will never let you upload a lower version once a given version is uploaded, even if that upload is 'Deleted'
<robru> awe: normally I'd say "we can fix this by putting you in a different silo" but there are no other silos
<robru> awe: so you should probably think about bumping your version number to something that's higher ;-)
<awe> ugh
<pmcgowan> yuck
<awe> are there any other free silos?  That's really unfortunate
<robru> awe: oh a couple did just free. there weren't any a minute ago
<robru> awe: I'm curious why you want it to be 4ubuntu1 anyway?
<awe> well, we could free this one up
<robru> awe: ok I'll move it, hang on
<awe> my version is 15.1.1
<awe> robru, but this means we'll never be able to build nm in this silo using the 15.1.1, .2., 3. scheme
<awe> I guess I could change the version #, but we ( me and cypher ) were trying to come up with a reasonable version scheme between vivid-overly and vivid-updates
<robru> awe: right, the current silo is totally burned for these versions you want to use
<josepht> kyrofa: when you request the package be added make sure you indicate you want coverage results processed.  Other than that a properly formatted coverage.xml should work fine.
 * awe wonders if we could get someone from lp team to do a one-time wipe of this silo
<robru> awe: the job says it tried to upload "0.9.10.0-4ubuntu1"
<awe> ?
<awe> hmmm, lemme check again
<robru> awe https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-1-build/64/consoleFull
<awe> Downloading network-manager 0.9.10.0-4ubuntu15.1.1
<robru> awe: ugh I don't even
<awe> robru, looks like some script somewhere doesn't like the extra dots
<kyrofa> josepht, awesome, thanks!
<boiko> kenvandine: hey, I have silo 28 assigned with some addressbook changes, would it be possible to get it released and assigned to row  84?
<josepht> kyrofa: my pleasure
<robru> awe: I blame sil2100, he tinkered with the sync code last
<awe> robru, that said, I still think 15.2 is still > 15.1.1
<awe> so we'd hit the same damn problem with the PPA
<robru> awe: yeah
<robru> awe: I'll reassign it in a sec, I'm poking at code right now
<kenvandine> boiko, you mean you want to free silo 28 and reuse it?
<boiko> kenvandine: yep, it seems we are low on silos, no?
<robru> awe: oh wait, does it need to be a source sync? if we did a binary sync it wouldn't mangle the version
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> boiko, sure
<boiko> kenvandine: so, row 84 is targetted for OTA4 and what is in silo 28 is not, so if it is possible to swap, that would be good :)
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks
<awe> robru, a binary sync, meaning you grab the source package + all the binary packages without rebuilding?
<robru> awe: yeah
<awe> if so, yes I think that's what we wanted in the first place.  Sorry if I should've mentioned that in my CI comments...
<robru> awe: well it's your fault for not specifying that on the build job :-P
 * awe sheepishly admits that he blindly hit the build button without thinking  ;(-
<kenvandine> boiko, freed 28 and you ended up getting silo 6 :)
<awe> robru, so next time we do this, I need to check "include_binaries_in_sync"?  anything else, or is that it?
<robru> awe: that's it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-1-build/parambuild/?delay=0sec&INCLUDE_BINARIES_IN_SYNC=true
<awe> k
<robru> awe: you're in 28 now, should be good to go
<awe> merci beacoup
<robru> awe: you're welcome
<awe> would the version thing still have bitten us though?
<awe> if so, I guess I could talk to lp folks and see if it's possible to wipe the memory of that nm package
<awe> don't think we'll be silo building anymore -updates nm builds while using the overlay ppa
<popey> cihelp is jenkins unwell. an hour after approval this merge hasn't been touched https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/reminders-app/update-icon/+merge/259752
<robru> awe: not sure it's really worth it. just know not to use silo 23. there's 40 others ;-)
<robru> what in the actual fuck
<robru> awe: dont' click build yet, silo just shat itself
<awe> k
<josepht> popey: it looks like the apt upgrade caused the job to timeout due to a large number of packages needing upgrading
<awe> the curse of nm
<popey> josepht: oof. getting a fair number of timeouts on jenkins recently
<popey> think it needs a few more lumps of coal under it
<robru> awe: no what happened was whoever freed it didn't actually cancel a running build job, so the silo was freed, the running build job kept the silo in memory, the build job failed, saving it's state over the new nm state.
<robru> awe: should be good now, go ahead with the build.
<awe> whew...
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> boiko, np
<brendand_> robru, any new wily image coming?
<kyrofa> josepht, just so I make sure I'm doing this right, can you walk me through the process jenkins uses to generate coverage for a cmake project with a "coverage" build type? I want to understand how this works
<robru> brendand_: i don't know nuthin bout nuthin
<brendand_> robru, honey badger don't care right?
<robru> brendand_: I'm neck deep in other stuff. maybe ogra_ or rsalveti know about wily image builds?
<josepht> kyrofa: I don't think you have to build it.  There's a hook that adds the needed cmake bits.  fginther correct me if I'm wrong please.
<kyrofa> josepht, I think you're right, from what I've learned so far. I just want to make sure I understand what that hook is doing exactly so that I can inject my Go results into the process correctly
<kyrofa> josepht, the job needs all the dependencies, right? So I'm assuming it uses debian/control to get those. But them does it run a custom command outside the .deb build process to get the coverage results?
<robru>  ChrisTownsend: ok I hit publish on silo 21, that'll go into UNAPPROVED, please lean on SRU people to get it accepted into trusty-proposed ASAP.
<kyrofa> josepht, it sounds like that's what the hook is doing (i.e. something completely external to the .deb build process)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks!  I'll try to bribe them with beers.
<josepht> kyrofa: I'm looking now.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: excellent plan ;-)
<kyrofa> josepht, thank you very much!
<josepht> kyrofa: the hook is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/pbuilderjenkins/trunk/view/head:/hooks/H10enable_coverage.in
<kyrofa> josepht, thank you! Exactly what I was looking for :)
<josepht> kyrofa: np
<josepht> popey: I'm still looking for the coal skuttle now :)
<josepht> popey: actually it seems to have passed on a subsequent build.
<popey> josepht: yay, thanks
<josepht> popey: np
<kgunn> robru: just checkin' we were hoping to see mir landing sync'd to wily soon.....that sync needs to happen so we can land a unity8 silo 4
<kgunn> do you know if that's gonna happen soon?
<kgunn> (guess sil ran out of silos earlier)
<robru> kgunn: first I've heard of it... Do you have a spread sheet row?
<camako> robru, row 74 (and soon row 78)
<robru> kgunn: there is one free silo if you want to nab it
<kgunn> ...right, just need 74 really
<robru> K, one sec
<robru> kgunn: ok you're in silo 30, please build.
<kgunn> ta
<robru> yw
<kgunn> robru: so...for a sync, do i just include qtmir-gles in the rebuild? or do i have to do the "ignore gles twins" dance ?
<robru> kgunn: should be fine as is, both packages are already there so there's no dance to do
<kgunn> cool
<robru> kgunn: just consider if you want source or binary copy.
<robru> Heh, to late
<kgunn> robru: :) we were just wondering....
<kgunn> could we sync binary like that ?
<kgunn> from vivid+ to wily ?
<kgunn> would think rebuild is safer
<robru> kgunn: I'm not on the details. If the toolchaib had changed much then you need a rebuild. But the earlier in the cycle, the safer and easier binary copy is
<kgunn> yeah
<robru> kgunn: oh, uh, so silo 11 has mir in it and was only just approved. were you intending to have that synced to wily as well? because as it stands you missed it.
<camako> robru,  that's my silo..
<camako> robru, and yes it needs to be synced
<robru> camako: k, because the sync that kgunn just started in silo 30 does not include it
<camako> robru, why did it need to?
<robru> camako: well that's what I'm asking.
<camako> robru, Ah okay
<robru> oh good
<robru> camako: nm that error, just transient, it's copied now. silo will merge/clean soon
<robru> kgunn: you'll need to resync if you want to include camako's landing ^
<kgunn> robru: ack
<kgunn> robru: matter of curiosity....so camako's is mir0.13.1 whereas the one i'm building is mir0.13....so
<kgunn> when syncing
<kgunn> is it proper to sync every landing ?
<kgunn> or can you actually skip...
<kgunn> e.g. could we just land mir0.13.1 ?
<kgunn> and ignore the sync of mir0.13 ?
<robru> kgunn: it's totally fine to skip when they're this close together, since 0.13.1 includes all of 0.13.0. You just can't skip them if there's a long delay between then as that results in them being out of sync for a long time.
<kgunn> robru: ok...so it's just kind of sensible
<kgunn> do whatever is right TM :)
<camako> robru, and I don't need to build anything, correct? Or do I?
<kgunn> camako: so maybe we swap that out
<kgunn> and do a binary sync ?
<kgunn> tool chain hadn't changed i think...
<robru> camako: nope your silo will free automatically
<robru> kgunn: yeah binary sync is probably fine, the only trick is that if the rebuilt source has a higher version number then the binary sync will fail.
<cjwatson> awe: I'd be veeeery wary of wiping the history; if we had to do something heroic then my preferred option would be to pick some other silo in progress, binary-copy everything out of that to this silo, jedi-mind-trick the train into moving its records around of which silo is in use for what, and thereby free up another silo; mostly because that can be done entirely by the landing team and doesn't require crafting manual SQL
<cjwatson> awe: (silos are total PPA abuse, fixing this properly requires "ephemeral PPAs" which hopefully will be practical soonish ...)
<awe> cjwatson, ugh
<awe> guess I'll just stay from silo 023 next time I do a nm fix
<awe> ;)-
<cjwatson> awe: your odds are good
<awe> thanks
 * awe likes good odds
<jdstrand> cwayne, pmcgowan: fyi, apparmor -easyprof-ubuntu in silo 17 is tested and ready to publish
<jdstrand> cwayne: should I wait for you to generate the custom tarball or just publish?
<robru> cjwatson: yeah we moved it already. Can't wait for ephemeral ppas ;-)
<jdstrand> I'm stepping away for a bit, but will read backscroll
<robru> jdstrand: wait
<robru> jdstrand: does it need qa?
<robru> jdstrand: pmcgowan i mean presumably everything for vivid needs qa, not sure if this is excepted for some reason
<jdstrand> robru: I excepted it cause there are no code changes and extremely low chance of regression-- it only adds accesses that currently nothing uses
<jdstrand> and it would end up being QA'd via the custom tarball that is coming anyway
<robru> jdstrand: OK thanks, will publish
<jdstrand> if QA wants to do more qa on it, that's fine
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<cwayne> jdstrand, custom tarball isn't ready *quite* yet, but it should be tomorrow i think.. in the meantime, no customers are running vivid, so longer boot times aren't as huge an issue I suppose?
<robru> oooh two free silos, anybody want?
<popey> jdstrand: got an apparmor question...
<popey> 10:53 < popey> Anyone know much about ubuntu-html5-app-launcher? I have an html5 app which works with 14.10-html framework, but with 15.04-html framework I get an apparmor denial..
<popey> 10:53 < popey> [M#f?[ 1209.474884] type=1400 audit(1432201895.125:70): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="dontcrash.popey_dontcrash_0.7"  name="/usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher" pid=23440 comm="exec-line-exec" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<popey> jdstrand: ^
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-22
<jdstrand> popey: can you file a bug and attach the click?
<jdstrand> I haven't seen that before and no one has mentioned it
<jdstrand> also, one would think we would have seen it before now...
<rsalveti> robru: can you check why the status for line 66 is not reflecting the current state for the silo?
<robru> rsalveti: formula for cell C66 got lost, fixed
<rsalveti> robru: thanks!
<robru> rsalveti: you're welcome
<oSoMoN> good morning!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 83, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: one sec
<Mirv> oSoMoN: if robru wouldn't be so late-nighter, I'd assign you a silo, yes :)
<robru> Mirv: oh are you up early? go ahead ;-)
<robru> Mirv: but the line is wrong, needs package name mentioned
<robru> oSoMoN: package name missing from source package column
<oSoMoN> oh sorry, I’ll fix that
<Mirv> robru: I'm always up at this hour :) ok.
<oSoMoN> robru, fixed
<Mirv> assigning + copying
<robru> Mirv: oh really? usually I don't notice you for another couple hours. I guess it's just quiet at the start of your shift ;-)
<robru> Mirv: thanks
<robru> oSoMoN: Mirv goodnight!
<oSoMoN> robru, good night :)
<Mirv> robru: I don't say much but you might notice train choo chooing :) often though you've already published everything there's to publish and I'll just start on my Qt stuff and others
<Mirv> robru: good night!
<sil2100> bzoltan: ping!
<sil2100> bzoltan: please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/refactor-scope-template/+merge/259083
<dbarth_> good morning; are there silos available this morning ?
<sil2100> Mirv, ogra_, popey: no meeting today if anything
<sil2100> Forgot to cancel earlier
<ogra_> oki
<sil2100> dbarth_: let me check
<sil2100> dbarth_: sadly... we have 0
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, ok
<popey> ok sil2100
<dbarth_> hmm
<sil2100> We should have one soon though ;)
<Mirv> \o/
<Mirv> all testing good phone + desktop wily
<Mirv> awesomeness syncing happening
<Mirv> (with debian)
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> so qtbase will move to Debian git now that I was able to do this final cleanup. first https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.4.1+dfsg-3ubuntu1 and now this https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+sourcepub/5089141/+listing-archive-extra
<Mirv> such work, much packaging
<Mirv> I shouldn't try doge or other memes when I don't do it well enough
 * sil2100 preparing early lunch
<sil2100> Mirv: ah! btw. did you add telepathy-ofono-ril-mc-plugin to the seed? I think Bill wanted that to happen
<Mirv> sil2100: yes I did add it
<sil2100> Mirv: yay! Thanks ;)
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> slangasek: we build our images with -updates and -security enabled, right?
<ogra_> sil2100, my phone says yes :)
<sil2100> Then we need to copy oxide-qt from those to our overlay, as the pin priority makes the old version being prioritized
<ogra_> or rely on the fact that new versions go to -updates/-security as well anyway and drop it from the PPA :)
<Mirv> direct uploads to archives, nothing could go wrong
<ogra_> well, but they happen anyway
<ogra_> currently just the pinning saves you :)
<Mirv> I'm meaning what I'm just doing :)
<Mirv> just a small revert
 * Mirv thinks compiler stuff is complicated
<ogra_> ah, i thought you refer to oxide :)
<Mirv> we should get rid of compilers!
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> shell everywhere !
<ogra_> busybox and a kernel is enough OS
<Mirv> I hope GCC5 fixes the world and we can use -fPIC on arm without Unity 8 breaking
<Mirv> if not, I'd welcome to know someone who could help with topics like that
<Mirv> this is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1403758
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1403758 in binutils (Ubuntu) "Unity8 shows black screen with Qt 5.4.0" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> I understood quite little of this copy-paste I did from upstream channel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1403758/comments/8
<Mirv> or this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9570566/
<Mirv> well, I can approximate understanding the topic but not like having capability of doing something about it :) in the end, they didn't find out what the problem is, other than that there is a problem
<Mirv> and now Qt upstream is enforcing -fPIC and it'd be nice to not need to revert it. they refer to GCC5 when doing it.
<kyrofa> josepht, ping
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Do you still upload uitk test logs anywhere?  I think we can land silo 19, but there won't be enough time to run the full test suite before heading to the airport.
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: is vrruiz around? I need to discuss silo 15 with him
<davmor2> rvr: ^
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm around
<rvr> oSoMoN: I am re-installing the phone to re-check
<oSoMoN> rvr, heh, you changed nicknames :)
<rvr> oSoMoN: In freenode I use this one :)
<oSoMoN> rvr, bfiller, artmello and myself tested and were not able to reproduce the issue you’re seeing, it’d be good if you could confirm whether you can reliably observe it
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yesterday I could reproduce the issue following those steps
<rvr> oSoMoN: I took me some tries, but I have just reproduced the problem
<oSoMoN> rvr, are you not able to reproduce it while not in private mode? this sounds like a rendering problem, most likely unrelated to private browsing
<rvr> oSoMoN: The steps I follow are: open the browser, go to private mode, go to elmundo.es, wait until it has loaded. If I can scroll, I go back to normal browsing and then I repeat the steps in private mode.
<oSoMoN> rvr, can you try reproducing by doing the same, but opening the same page several times in a row in new (non private) tabs, until you hit (or not) the problem?
<oSoMoN> rvr, i.e. browse to elmundo.es, wait for it to load, if you can scroll open a new tab and repeat
<rvr> oSoMoN: In regular mode I can't reproduce the problem
<oSoMoN> rvr, when the issue happens the page is rendered correctly?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes, the page is rendered correctly
<rvr> oSoMoN: When the scroll is blocked, I can still interact with the browser itself
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm flashing another krillin to check
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks
<oSoMoN> rvr, artmello and myself are trying to reproduce on our side
<ToyKeeper> Context.  That last line from oSoMoN sounded vary strange out of context.
<ToyKeeper> s/vary/very/
<ToyKeeper> It's too early in the morning.
<rvr> ToyKeeper: lol
<camako> kgunn, "manual acking"... Is someone on this?
<oSoMoN> ToyKeeper, in this channel only issues/bugs are reproduced, nothing else
<kgunn> camako: nope...been busy with Cimi :)
<artmello> rvr: any open tabs in "public" mode before switching to private mode? trying to reproduce the issue here
<rvr> artmello: Nope
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: If you're around, do you know if any extra steps are needed to make the APNs update after installing the android silo?
<rsalveti> awe: abeato: ^
<ToyKeeper> (after downloading, fastboot flashing, updating the system image, rebooting)
<rsalveti> but basically you would kind of only test for the carriers you have
<rsalveti> and to get that, you'd need to remove the ofono cache directories and reboot iircm
<rsalveti> but abeato and awe should know more
<rvr> oSoMoN: I have a video for you
<abeato> ToyKeeper, as rsalveti says, the easiest way to test is to stop ofono, then wipe /var/lib/ofono/*
<abeato> then reboot
<awe> +1
<ToyKeeper> Thanks, I was just looking for the cache.  :)
<oSoMoN> rvr, please send it my way
<abeato> ToyKeeper, remember to first stop ofono :)
<ToyKeeper> I did.  :)
<awe> ToyKeeper, that said... if you don't have a SIM that was affected by the update, you won't see any difference
<ToyKeeper> I have a SIM affected by this update.  :)
<awe> giffgaff?
<ToyKeeper> Straight Talk via AT&T.
<awe> abeato, I don't remember a StraightTalk update.  Do you?
<ToyKeeper> On already-updated devices, it suddenly started working for the first time ever this week, and I'm testing it now on a mako.
<abeato> awe, can't say
<ToyKeeper> It doesn't identify as straight talk; it shows up as "TFDATA".
<awe> ToyKeeper, that may be some other fix...
<ToyKeeper> Nope.
 * awe checks the update diff
<ToyKeeper> Hey lookkitthat, it worked.  :)
<awe> ToyKeeper, I stand corrected, it was updated...  glad it works for you!
<awe> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/ubuntu/assets.git;a=commitdiff;h=9dc0982121521702867aa094ebcac536947fe18f
<kgunn> sil2100: hey there....trying to get that sync of mir done to wily
<ToyKeeper> awe, abeato, rsalveti: Looks good on mako, now waiting on testing on another platform (which might be a while).
<kgunn> in silo 30, needs manual acking
<kgunn> sil2100: Chris Halse Rogers is here with me in Dallas :) and he's a core dev...if you need one
<rvr> oSoMoN: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/webbrowser-private-elmundo-freeze.mp4
<awe> thanks ToyKeeper
<ToyKeeper> ... and now MMS in Ubuntu works on this carrier for the first time ever.  :)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Did you see the video?
<rvr> oSoMoN_: ^
<oSoMoN_> rvr, I’m on a 3G connection, is there any way you can reduce the quality of the video so I don’t have to download 170MB to view it ?
<rvr> oSoMoN_: Let me see
<jdstrand> cwayne_: you probably saw, but robru pushed apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.3.11 last night
<slangasek> sil2100: yes, -updates and -security are enabled
<cwayne_> jdstrand, yeap, scrambling to get custom ready for testing now
<kgunn> trainguards i have packages that need manual acking, silo 30
<veebers> Hi robru, can you suggest someone to ping re: the SRU process for that autopilot release of mine?
<rvr> oSoMoN_: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/webbrowser-private-elmundo-freeze.m4v
<oSoMoN_> rvr, thanks!
<oSoMoN_> rvr, when you get in this situation where the view can’t be scrolled, does double tapping to zoom/unzoom work, or does tapping on links to open them work?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Checking
<sil2100> kgunn: looking into that, I was otp for a minute
<kgunn> sil2100: thanks, if that migrates...we can do some unity8 landing
<rvr> oSoMoN: Nope, doesn't zoom and doesn't open any links
<rvr> oSoMoN_: I opened a new tab and the "screenshot" is empty (white)
<rvr> oSoMoN_: I mean, in the blocked view
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, it's a sync and the changes were already signed off by someone to vivid, let me get that info and publish
<camako> sil2100, just a friendly reminder that silo 11 (mir 0.13.1) is also awaiting sync
<sil2100> camako: yes, in the middle of taking care of it :)
<kgunn> sil2100: camako ....we wanna source sync right ?
<sil2100> Yeah :)
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I actually thought that silo 30 already fetched 1.3.1, but indeed it did not
<sil2100> Ok, anyway, I'll prepare a sync for 1.3.1 too
<sil2100> I could have checked that and simply rebuilt silo 30
<sil2100> Actually, hm, I think I can still do that
<sil2100> kgunn, camako: I'm rebuilding mir in silo 30 and will re-publish it
<camako> sil2100, mir 0.13.1 right? Not 0.13.0.
<sil2100> kgunn, camako: so then after silo 30 lands completely, both 0.13.0 and 0.13.1 are in
<camako> sil2100... I'm confused.. silo 30 has mir 0.13.0 and other downstreams...
<camako> sil2100, silo 11 has mir 0.13.1 which should land after silo 30
<camako> s/land/sync
<sil2100> camako: silo 11 is android
<sil2100> There's no mir in silo 11, 0.13.1 landed in vivid already
<sil2100> So what I'm doing:
<sil2100> I published silo 30, so mir 0.13.0 + all the others have been pushed to wily
<sil2100> But now, before freeing up the silo, I'm also rebuilding mir as a sync to get 0.13.1 landed to wily through the same silo as well
<camako> sil2100, yeah ok it's no longer in silo 11
<sil2100> And will re-publish the silo after it builds and you guys give a +1
<sil2100> I'm doing this not to waste silos ;)
<sil2100> We're re-using silo 30 to build the 0.13.1 sync now
<camako> sil2100, so you're just recycling silo 30 to do the sync for Mir 0.13.1... got it
<sil2100> Yeah, sorry for the confusion, but sync silos are convinient enough that you can fetch latest changes if needed and re-build
<sil2100> Woohooo, QA is on a roll!
<charles> woo
<sil2100> Uh oh
<ToyKeeper> That got reassigned fast...
 * charles hands davmor2 a virtual beer to enjoy responsibly this weekend
<davmor2> charles: can I have an English Coke instead
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> We're low on silos so that's normal ;)
<veebers> sil2100: hey do you mind pointing me in the direction WRT the SRU-ing process to get the autopilot silo/package released?
<sil2100> veebers: hey!
<sil2100> veebers: ah, ok, I see the silo is for vivid, right? Let me fetch the links for you
<veebers> sil2100: hey o/ how are things? :-)
<veebers> sil2100: coolio thanks, I've looked at the wiki page and updated the bug and asked on ubuntu-bugs but unsure how to proceed from there
<sil2100> veebers: good good, busy as always, but productive :) So you probably know this right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<sil2100> Ok, so the bug is SRUed then, right?
<veebers> sil2100: good to hear you are well. Um,, not sure how to answer that, how do I get the bug SRUed? /me re-reads the wiki as he seems to have missed something
<sil2100> veebers: so, first thing the bugs need to be updated to follow the outlined SRU template
<veebers> sil2100: right, done
<sil2100> There's a template there that tells about regression risks etc.
<veebers> well, I'm pretty sure its done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1425721
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425721 in Autopilot "Extension classes with multiple base classes aren't merged correctly." [High,Fix released]
<sil2100> Ah, you would need to update the description with that :)
<veebers> Oh?
<sil2100> Since I saw you put the info as a comment, just paste it into the description of the bug
<sil2100> I'll try nominating your bugs to the right series
<veebers> sil2100: D'oh I see that's dumb of me, thanks for catching that
<veebers> sil2100: done :-)
<sil2100> o/ What about https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1376996 ? Is that also fixed/touched in this upload?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1376996 in Autopilot "test_customised_proxy_classes_have_extension_classes started failing all of a sudden" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> veebers: hm, the other problem that might be causing the package to sit in UNAPPROVED is that there are no bugs linked to this release
<veebers> sil2100: oh aye it is, hmm good point. The fix of the first bug means that bug for the selftest is resolved
<sil2100> veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/+merge/258580 from which the package was built didn't have any bugs assigned to it - in this case it would have been best if the commit-message had the bug numbers listed
<sil2100> The SRU team only knows what they see in the uploaded package's changelod
<veebers> sil2100: hmm, am I able to fix the bug->release issue? (Looks like I've really screwed this process up :-P )
<sil2100> And currently it doesn't say which bugs are being fixed, so they might have issues with approving that
<sil2100> No worries, we can fix this easy I suppose ;p
<sil2100> Would you mind rebuilding the autopilot package in the silo?
<sil2100> I mean, would it be a big bother?
<sil2100> Since what could be done is:
<veebers> sil2100: understood. No that should be fine, nothing has changed
<sil2100> Changing the commit-message of the merge being released to include at the very end a list of bugs being fixed (e.g. (LP: #1425721, LP: #1376996) )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425721 in autopilot (Ubuntu Vivid) "Extension classes with multiple base classes aren't merged correctly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425721
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1376996 in Autopilot "test_customised_proxy_classes_have_extension_classes started failing all of a sudden" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376996
<sil2100> Then rebuilding the silo and re-publishing it once again
<sil2100> Since it would be a no-change rebuild, we wouldn't have to re-test it but just publish
<sil2100> If the bugs are following the SRU template, the SRU team would then review them and accept the package to -proposed
<veebers> sil2100: nice, makes sense. I'll need to update that second bug for SRU process, yes?
<sil2100> veebers: yes, that would be best :)
<sil2100> veebers: as you can see it's a lot of paperwork ;p
<veebers> sil2100: Yeah :-) Hey thanks for the patience and guidance
<veebers> sil2100: FYI re-building now :-)
<sil2100> \o/
<robru> veebers: sil2100 ^ what's up? I thought I published that yesterday ;-)
<robru> sil2100: also what's going on here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/286/console looks like some of your new version mangling code is broken.
<jhodapp> robru, can I please get a silo for line 68, and I need a vivid+overlay one too
<robru> jhodapp: k we're quite low, start with wily first and then we can do vivid afterwards
<jhodapp> robru, alright
<robru> jhodapp: dual landings are coming, hopefully by monday it'll be possible to have one silo that does boht.
<robru> charles: you got silo 3
<jhodapp> robru, epic! :)
<charles> robru, thanks
<veebers> robru: hey, I had to re-do some stuff due to the SRU process, sil2100 helped me out
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<robru> veebers: so that's ready to publish again?
<robru> jhodapp: you got silo 32, note you have conflicts in silo 24
<jhodapp> robru, yes, silo 24 is on hold for now
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<veebers> robru: yeah if the rebuild is done. I've updated the bugs and the commit message to adhere to sru process (hopefully successfully :-))
<charles> whups
<robru> veebers: ok published
<robru> veebers: make sure to poke SRU people to move that along.
<veebers> robru: sweet cheers. Who would I poke?
<robru> veebers: SRU. people. ;-)
<veebers> robru: lol
<robru> veebers: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members#active somebody from here
<robru> veebers: preferrably somebody that you know, it's less weird that way
<veebers> robru: understood
<sil2100> robru: no, it's not version mangling's fault
<sil2100> robru: someone tried releasing a wily-based trunk to vivid
<robru> sil2100: oh hrm
<robru> sil2100: how have I never seen that before? lol
<sil2100> robru: dch won't allow (without -b) a lower version than the previous ;) Already happened once
<sil2100> In the past it wasn't a problem since RTM used the same series version for versioning as the ubuntu distro
<sil2100> Here, well, upstreams need to make sure they release the right branches to the right distro
<sil2100> Releasing from one trunk to vivid, then next ver to wily and next one just to vivid is something that shouldn't be allowed
<robru> sil2100: ah that makes sense. so that project should have branched.
<sil2100> I suppose so, most probably - anyway some action from the upstream is required to sort this out
<sil2100> :)
<robru> sil2100: do you know what's going on in silo 30?
<robru> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-032-2-publish/4/console need those merges approved
<jhodapp> robru, yes indeed
<robru> charles: need this merge approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-power/lp-1370791-15.10-adjust-slider-when-brightness-is-changed-by-powerd/+merge/259963
<jhodapp> robru, been short on people able to review my code lately
<charles> robru, ack
<charles> robru, alecu's top-approved it for ubuntu/landing-003
<robru> charles: ok published
<robru> jhodapp: ping me when yours are approved
<charles> \o/
<jhodapp> robru, alrighty, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, silo 32 is ready to land now, branches have been approved
<robru> jhodapp: thanks
<camako> robru, silo 30 (Wily sync for Mir 0.13.1) has been built and tested. Can you please publish?
<robru> camako: uh yes? that silo is stuck in proposed due to a test regression. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#mir
<camako> robru, note that the same silo was used previously for syncing Mir 0.13.0 and its downstreams... The silo was then recycled to sync Mir 0.13.1 and that's what my request is about.. (just to give you the full picture)
<robru> camako: right, but if you check the actual version numbers, the silo PPA contains  0.13.1+15.10.20150520-0ubuntu1 which is the same version that's in wily-proposed and the same version that's blocked as per the link I just gave ^
<camako> robru, ack
<robru> camako: what I'm trying to say is that I published it 2 hours ago and it's broken, your turn to go fix it now.
<robru> camako: I'd check with cihelp if you need help interpreting the test failures (I know those jenkins pages can be a bit hard to find the relevant info from)
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line 69 please?
<robru> jhodapp: but but.. you just landed media-hub in wily ;-) k you got 23
<jhodapp> robru, hehe, there's a lot of backed up MRs that have been waiting to land :)
<jhodapp> thanks man
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, I take it this error is because media-hub from silo 32 hasn't quite landed yet? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-1-build/68/console
<robru> jhodapp: yeah, if you want you can force that build now and then rebuild it later, or you can wait for silo 32 to auto merge & clean, then a normal build will work.
<jhodapp> robru, awesome, I'll just wait then thanks
<robru> jhodapp: oh actually
<robru> jhodapp: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtubuntu-media looks like there was a regression with that silo. better check that out
<jhodapp> robru, what does that mean?
<robru> jhodapp: it means that your package failed an automated test when it was in wily-proposed, which is preventing it from landing in wily.
<jhodapp> robru, ugg
<robru> jhodapp: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-qtubuntu-media/lastBuild/console I have no idea how to interpret that, you should poke cihelp
<jhodapp> robru, how could publish have been clicked with this error existing (I don't see an obvious error in there)?
<robru> jhodapp: because this error is discovered after publish gets clicked.
<jhodapp> robru, also, that log looks like the infrastructure needed to run qtubuntu-media's tests failed in that build
<Ursinha> jhodapp: that error is in -proposed, let me retry that, should be unrelated to whatever happens before package hits -proposed
<robru> jhodapp: it could very well be an infra issue
<jhodapp> Ursinha, ok thanks
<robru> jhodapp: the way it works is, you run your tests, confirm it live on the phone, then we click publish. then it goes into -proposed and more tests get run. those extra tests don't always pass.
<jhodapp> robru, ok, what are those extra tests that get run out of curiosity? not the unit tests in the package right?
<Ursinha> hm, I think fginther already retried that but didn't tell anyone :)
<jhodapp> Ursinha, any idea what the issue is then? I don't see anything obvious that points to qtubuntu-media unit tests failing there
<robru> jhodapp: there's a few. mostly they make sure that your new package doesn't put other packages into a situation where they can no longer be installed. in this case the failure was boottest, which means theoretically your ppackage prevents the device from booting. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<Ursinha> jhodapp: it seems there is an apt race condition that leads to that problem sometimes, many times retrying solves that (for that specific issue)
<Ursinha> it's unrelated to unit tests, it's boottesting
<fginther> jhodapp, Ursinha yes. I had noticed a bunch of failures and was trying to see if something more serious was afoot
<jhodapp> ok, so doesn't sound like something for me to solve with qtubuntu-media, at least not yet?
<Ursinha> jhodapp: it has nothing to do with unit tests
<jhodapp> ok great
<jhodapp> :)
<Ursinha> :)
<robru> jhodapp: nooo! your changes made the phone unbootable. ITS ALL YOUR FAULT WHY DO YOU HATE UBUNTU!!!
<robru> ;-)
<jhodapp> haha
<jhodapp> because it's not Windows? /me runs
<jhodapp> j/k
<robru> thems fightin words...
<jhodapp> Ursinha, anything I need to do then?
<Ursinha> jhodapp: nope :)
<jhodapp> Ursinha, excellent, thanks
<oSoMoN> trainguards: QA has signed off silo 15 (thanks rvr!), can it be published?
<robru> oSoMoN: that silo is configured as an SRU for vivid desktop/server, is that what you want, or is it really just for the overlay ppa (phone only)?
<oSoMoN> robru, that’s line 55 right? the spreadsheet says it targets the overlay PPA
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah 55. spreadsheet is just wishful thinking; silo is configured wrong. dashboard is authoritative. I'll fix it.
<oSoMoN> robru, that’s weird, I don’t know how that happened, I targetted the overlay PPA when I created the landing request, and haven’t changed it since then
<robru> oSoMoN: I guess whoever assigned it clicked it just before youset the overlay ppa
<oSoMoN> could be, although I tend to set the destination PPA column before setting the "ready for silo" one
<robru> oSoMoN: well, anyway, reconfigured, and published
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks :)
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<jhodapp> yay, silo landed, thanks whomever took care of that!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-23
<robru> wow, 5 free silos, that's gotta be a record. who wants one?
<bzoltan> trainguards: is there any service at this moment? It seems that some packages need a new UITK package as soon as possible. I would kick off a new UITK if I can get a silo.
<bzoltan> robru: Mirv: ^
<robru> bzoltan: just woke up, one sec
<robru> bzoltan: ok got you silo 1
<robru> bzoltan: also started build since you seem to be afk, hopefully that'll be ready for you to test when you get back https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-1-build/183/console
<bzoltan> robru:  Thanks a lot
<robru> bzoltan: you're welcome!
<robru> bzoltan: hm, looks like you've got some gles fiddling to do there
<bzoltan> robru:  that was expected .. I have added the gles branch so it is there but it is watching the wrong silo :) as I did not know what silo I will get... but now pushing the right debian/watch is easier than adding the gles MR and asking for reconf :)
<robru> bzoltan: sounds like you figured out how to simplify the process. have you tried doing a '.*' in place of the silo name? could it possibly scan all silos? then you wouldn't have to change it every time ;-)
<bzoltan> robru:  wow :) that sounds smart
<robru> bzoltan: I had that idea months ago and just assumed it wouldn't work or you would have tried it already, lol ;-)
<robru> bzoltan: need anything else? I'm gonna bounce out for breakfast, can publish later today
<bzoltan> robru:  Thank you a lot. I am doing the full test cycle, so I doubt I will have anything to land in 16-18 hours
<robru> bzoltan: ah ok. well I'll probably be on tomorrow too
<robru> bzoltan: bye for now!
<bzoltan> robru: cheers
<cjwatson> robru,bzoltan: You might be stung by the fact that ppa.launchpad.net won't give you a directory listing for http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/
<cjwatson> You get redirected to the LP user page if you try that
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thanks for the info
<cjwatson> (You could put together a redirector service that will give you a directory listing at the top level and otherwise knows what silos exist, I suppose)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-24
<bzoltan> trainguards: the AP logs and test results at the usual place -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2015_05_24-VIVID-SILO001-KRILLIN/ All looks good
<bzoltan> robru: ^ if you are crazy enough to see this on Sunday
<Mirv> bzoltan: thanks, I need the upstart fix too :) and nice, it was approved by ken ie core-dev ack
<bzoltan> Mirv:  let's hope it lands fast :)
<bzoltan> \o/
 * bzoltan loves weekend jobs :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-23
<oSoMoN> Saviq, Mirv: ever seen regressions similar to those at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#webbrowser-app (qmluitests.sh failing at the dh_auto_configure phase, Checking for module 'unity-shell-application=14')?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, and would re-running those tests make them pass (i.e. was it a transient failure)?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: not familiar, maybe there's a real unity8 FTBFS in yakkety at the moment?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, Mirv, needs a re-run with --all-proposed
<Saviq> because that's old unity8 trying to test with new unity-api
<Mirv> no such switch in that UI
<Saviq> Mirv, oSoMoN, no - need to ask pitti for that atm
<Saviq> unless Mirv you got access to snakefruit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Re-running_tests
<oSoMoN> Mirv, in the meantime, would you mind merging https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1387 on my behalf? this will allow rebuilding other webbrowser-app silos
 * Saviq thinks we should ignore britney results for yakkety for now
<Mirv> sorry, on hangout
<Mirv> Saviq: no snakefruit
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Mirv> there might be yakkety Qt build problem now anyway because qtchooser got autosynced 3h ago... I uploaded new qtbase 30mins ago
<Saviq> pstolowski, ↑↑ Mirv's already on it
<pstolowski> Saviq, great, thanks
<Saviq> jibel, I think we need to ignore yakkety britney results for a few days, wdyt?
<jibel> Saviq, for which packages?
<Saviq> jibel, well, for one, unity8 won't pass for anyone in yakkety until a new unity8 goes into the release pocket
<jibel> Saviq, okay then, it seems we don't have a choice
<Saviq> jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/58 is failed because it's uninstallable on yakkety https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/yakkety/landing-058/excuses.html until http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-scopes-shell releases, and that one is waiting for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-scopes-api
<Saviq> jibel, so yeah, I'd be obliged if you made silo 58 QA Ready - it's only failed because of the dependency chain
<Mirv> sil2100: so in short they moved a couple of files from qtbase-opensource-src and qt4-x11 to qtchooser. so now absolutely about everything trying to install Qt 5 or Qt 4 fails due to conflicts since only qtchooser was updated in Ubuntu...
<Mirv> new qtbase https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.5.1+dfsg-17ubuntu1 and qt4-x11 are building in archives https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu5
<sil2100> :|
<jin_> davmor2: buddy, thank you
<jin_> davmor2: I know the ticket is under testing by you
<jin_> davmor2: anything please let me know, cool!
<davmor2> jin_: yeap I took it as I knew what it was about :)
<davmor2> jin_: will do
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please ♻ http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-scopes-api - it's failed because of Qt being uninstallable but that should be good again now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.5.1+dfsg-17ubuntu1
<Saviq> hmm or not yet
<Saviq> need to wait for the arm builds to complete
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, ok
<Saviq> sil2100, you could rerun them now - amd64 and i386 of qt is published now
<Mirv> Qt always surprises like today. You start with a plan in the morning and then it gets completely thrown out in favor of something that needs to be done first :)
<Mirv> on the plus side I managed do to necessary SIM card roulette with my secondary operator and can now officially devote my krilling for development while the necessary SIMs are in my turbo
<pstolowski> Mirv, any idea about libubuntu-location-service-dev in Y? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261192027/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-s390x.unity-scopes-shell_0.5.7+16.10.20160523.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> pstolowski, at least x86 installs build-dep for u-s-shell fine now
<Saviq> pstolowski, so I'd say that's temporary
<Mirv> pstolowski: tested in container, I don't see problem installing it even with yakkety-proposed
<Saviq> Mirv, could be a temporary s390x issue
<Saviq> sil2100, did you ♻ http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-scopes-api after all?
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, s390x, yes I don't have container for s390x :)
<Mirv> Saviq: pstolowski: uh oh it's waiting for s390x platform-api https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/3.0.0+16.04.20160405-0ubuntu4/+build/9658051
<sil2100> Saviq: now I did, didn't see your last message ;)
<Mirv> but why, err, it's even trying https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/3.0.1+16.10.20160523-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> Mirv, but papi is waiting for location-service...
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/3.0.1+16.10.20160523-0ubuntu1/+build/9791743
<Saviq> sounds like a circular build dep :-S
<Mirv> lol
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
 * sil2100 stopped caring about yakkety after being so busy with vivid and xenial
<Mirv> oh, what a mess, with the Qt thrown into it too
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> Ok, just kidding, will look into that later
<Mirv> sil2100: I can feel you :)
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks, let's see if that completes - we needed a --all-proposed before, not sure if that sticks
<Mirv> Saviq: well the platform-api FTBFS also in general on all archs, so it would not even help if there wasn't a circular dependency to location...
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/0.5.7+16.04.20160505-0ubuntu2
<Saviq> Mirv, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/3.0.1+16.10.20160523-0ubuntu1 hmm?
<Mirv> Saviq: oh right sorry I meant the scopes ftbfs
<Saviq> right, that's new
<Mirv> "scope-uri.cpp:35:46: error: ‘vector’ does not name a type" etc
 * Saviq pings api folk
<pstolowski> Mirv, on it
<pstolowski> Mirv, ok to add the fix to existing silo?
<Saviq> pstolowski, depending on the fix we could maybe skip QA and unblock things quicker
<pstolowski> Saviq, ack
<Mirv> pstolowski: sure
<Mirv> whatever suites best
<pstolowski> Mirv, Saviq her eyou go https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/fix-yakkety-ftbfs/+merge/295459 , build here in Y chroot
<pstolowski> Mirv, it's a trivial fix.. so yeah let's land directly
<Saviq> ok /me pops a silo
<pstolowski> k
<Saviq> jibel, agreed ↑↑ can skip QA?
<Saviq> it's just new gcc being stricter with includes
<kenvandine> anyone know why xenial packages are going to the unapproved queue instead of the overlay PPA?
<jibel> Saviq, +1
<Saviq> kenvandine, because you didn't trio-ify your silo?
<Saviq> kenvandine, if you had a vivid+xenial silo, it will be a SRU since last week
<kenvandine> ah... i had read that
<kenvandine> but didn't catch the part about it being an SRU
<abeato> sil2100, hey, tarballs generated in the usual places: http://people.canonical.com/~abeato/avila/ubuntu/device_frieza-20160523.0.tar.xz and http://people.canonical.com/~abeato/avila/cooler/ubuntu/device_cooler-20160523.0.tar.xz
<kenvandine> i manually copied it to yakkety
<Mirv> kenvandine: what I've done with the remaining dual silos is copy-package the built packages manually to overlay and then the xenial package without binaries to yakkety
<kenvandine> Mirv, that's what i did
<kenvandine> i just hadn't realized the xenial build would be an SRU, must have missed that part
<kenvandine> Mirv, i took care of it :)
<kenvandine> thx
<Mirv> kenvandine: oh right and you'll need manual merge reportedly
<kenvandine> Mirv, done :)
<kenvandine> ugh... yakkety fails to build because of depends
<Mirv> kenvandine: yes, qtchooser autosynced from Debian in the morning since it doesn't have Ubuntu changes. I've had a "couple" of pings related to that :) I think your armhf might just have missed the publishing of qtbase armhf https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.5.1+dfsg-17ubuntu1
<Mirv> it moved files around so everything Qt 5 or Qt 4 broke
<Mirv> because of conflicting files when installing build deps
<kenvandine> Mirv, ah...
<kenvandine> Mirv, so if i wait a bit and retry i might be good?
<Saviq> Mirv, kenvandine, it's still not in proposed for armhf indeed
<Saviq>  libqt5core5a | 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu11  | yakkety-proposed | armhf
<Saviq>  libqt5core5a | 5.5.1+dfsg-17ubuntu1   | yakkety-proposed | amd64, arm64, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<Mirv> kenvandine: yes
<Mirv> publisher seems slowish, the armhf is still not published while the build was finished >1h ago
<rvr> kdub: ping
<kdub> hello rvr
<rvr> kdub: Hi
<rvr> kdub: I'm testing silo 69
<rvr> kdub: There is a problem in frieza. When I launch a X11 app on desktop mode, it only starts when I click the window to set it to full screen mode.
<rvr> It only happens with the silo installed
<kdub> rvr, thanks, sounds like something to fix
<jhodapp> sil2100, ping
<rvr> kdub: I am failing the silo. Ping me the silo is ready for QA again.
<kdub> rvr, sure
<Saviq> kenvandine, Mirv libqt5core5a | 5.5.1+dfsg-17ubuntu1   | yakkety-proposed | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<kenvandine> Saviq, thx!
<Saviq> mterry, can you please retry this build https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-077/+build/9792770
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Mirv> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> mterry, thanks, that will get us just a bit closer to unblocking things (currently waiting to see results from a unity8 --all-proposed run in excuses, should make all the unity8 reds out)
<Saviq> s/out/go away/
 * Saviq cries a little
<Trevinho> sil2100: hey, since we're stuck in landing unity in yakkety because a s390x build-dep (upstart is  not built there), can we just proceed with a forced landing and then we'll remove unity7 from that arch at all?
<Trevinho> robru: (maybe) too ^
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! We could consider force-merging that if needed, but from what I heard foundations wanted to have unity7 available on the s390x just-in-case
<sil2100> But it was a few weeks ago when I heard this
<Trevinho> sil2100: we were discussing this in -devel with seb128 and pitti, and they agree on removing it
<Saviq> trainguards, help please https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1450 ?
<tedg> Saviq: Not sure, but is it because your s390 buildx are depwait?
<Saviq> tedg, it was always depwait on s390x
<tedg> Ah, okay.
 * tedg will be curious to see what that error is
<sil2100> hmm
<Saviq> it's as if something uploaded to yakkety that the train didn't expect?
<Saviq> but it would've complained when building, wouldn't it
<Saviq> I could IGNORE_VERSIONDESTINATION
<Saviq> just not sure I wanna without understanding what the issue is
<sil2100> Strange, I don't see any uploads
<sil2100> Let me just check the queue real quick
<sil2100> No, nothing, hm
<sil2100> I guess let's ignore dest version, since this seems to be not an issue
<Saviq> sil2100, will publish with ↑↑ then
<sil2100> I suppose it's the train getting confused
<sil2100> Saviq: ACK
<Saviq> success
<Saviq> oh well
<robru> Saviq: sil2100: tedg: manual upload: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/0.5.7+16.04.20160505-0ubuntu2
<Saviq> robru, yeah, but shouldn't the train complain when it was building?
<Saviq> robru, that upload is from last week, and that silo was only created a few hours ago
<robru> Saviq: yeah, it should, hm
<robru> Saviq: anyway that upload is not on trunk, so that's definitely what it was complaining about.
<Saviq> robru, ack
<dobey> Saviq: doesn't matter how old a manual upload is, if nobody ever noticed and merged the changes back to trunk
<Saviq> dobey, sure, I just meant that I would've "expected" that error if the upload happened between build and publish
<robru> sil2100: I'm not sure where you were looking that you didn't see your own upload and realize that's what it was complaining about
<Saviq> so basically the train should've complained when building (as it usually did in that case) that there's a version in Ubuntu that isn't in trunk
<Saviq> robru, is it looking at proposed?
<robru> Saviq: yes
<robru> Saviq: yeah I'll have to look why it didn't complain during build, but the publish check is correct
<dobey> it never complains during build
<robru> dobey: no there's definitely a "dest version missing from changelog"check that fails, which is why there's a force option.
<dobey> the source packages build and upload to the PPA just fine. but then when a build fails, or the builds are completed, the status will say something about dest version missing from trunk, iirc
<dobey> at least, that's my experience
<sil2100> robru: but it was there when the silo got built, so it's not an unexpected upload IMO
<sil2100> robru: unexpected upload for me is a situation when you built a silo and then someone uploaded
<robru> sil2100: well your wrong.
<sil2100> robru: in this case, the silo was assigned today, and built today
<sil2100> Probably, I don't give a fuck
<dobey> any upload that happened outside the silo is an "unexpected upload" i would think
<robru> sil2100: and the build did not include the last upload in proposed
<robru> Yes
<Saviq> robru, it could mention which upload was unexpected, would be easier to grok what's wrong
<robru> Saviq: file a bug please
<Saviq> will do
<Saviq> grr grr how long before it shows up in proposed :/
<robru> Saviq: 29 minutes ago
<Saviq> robru, where?
<Saviq> now it's there
<robru> Yeah
<Saviq> gaah
<Saviq> Mirv,  qdbus : Depends: qtchooser (>= 55-gc9562a1-1~) but it is not going to be installed
<Saviq>  qtchooser : Breaks: libqtcore4 (< 4:4.8.7+dfsg-7~) but 4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu5 is to be installed
<Mirv> Saviq: yep, qt4 is not fixed yet, including qdbus (vs qdbus-qt5)
<Mirv> Saviq: so this is the real deal for Qt 4 users https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.8.7+dfsg-7ubuntu1
<Mirv> shouldn't everything be ported to Qt 5 already though, Qt 4 reached end of support in December :)
<dobey> mterry, sil2100, kenvandine: can someone restart this test please? https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=vivid&arch=amd64&package=unity8&trigger=pay-service%2F15.10%2B15.04.20160520-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Flanding-056
<sil2100> dobey: on it
<dobey> thanks
<sil2100> hm, I get an error
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<sil2100> Now it's good
<dobey> great, thanks
<dobey> oh good, at least autopkgtests queue isn't completely insane any more
<dobey> i wonder how much longer the molasses migration of yakkety is going to take
<sil2100> Mirv: looking into why platform-api is not migrating from -proposed right now... looks like the dependency chain somewhere seems to lead to qtchooser
<sil2100> Mirv: it's just a first look of mine, but it looks like it's not any of our actual newly pushed touch stuff, just the Qt madness you mentioned earlier
<jhodapp> sil2100, does this require an SRU? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1436
<sil2100> jhodapp: let me take a look
<sil2100> hmm, I guess it could but, considering that all our touch packages for xenial are in the xenial-overlay anyway, I guess that would be the best place to start
<sil2100> jhodapp: just in case, wouldn't this change be good to land to all 3 series?
<sil2100> jhodapp: like, it looks like it would work on vivid as well
<sil2100> jhodapp: you wouldn't have to create a separate xenial trunk then, just include it in a normal triple landing silo
<sil2100> jhodapp: that way the same change would be in xenial and also in the latest devel series, so yakkety
<jhodapp> sil2100, it will merge the package change for all 3 (merged into trunk for qtubuntu-media) but it wouldn't only copy over the package for xenial
<sil2100> Wouldn't it be better to keep all distros in sync?
<jhodapp> sil2100, but it fails to compile on vivid and yakkety
<sil2100> hm
<jhodapp> for arm64
<jhodapp> no platform-api packages for arm64 on those
<sil2100> Well, it was always failing for arm64 on vivid, right?
<jhodapp> yup
<sil2100> So releasing this change would have no effect
<sil2100> But at least all 3 would be in sync
<jhodapp> so just keep it triple landing then?
<sil2100> Yeah, I would say that's the best option, we don't want to get confused by different versions on different serieses
<davmor2> sil2100: ha you foolish mortal ;)
<jhodapp> sil2100, cool, I'll do that and then hand over to QA
<jhodapp> davmor2, does your team have an arm64 device to test on?
<sil2100> jhodapp: thanks! It should be basically a no-op for QA so not much trouble
<jhodapp> yeah
<davmor2> sil2100: I have every faith in jhodapp ability to break the universe in new and interesting ways ;)
<davmor2> jhodapp: nope
<jhodapp> davmor2, thanks for believing in me!
<sil2100> ;)
<jhodapp> davmor2, alright
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. Qt should be fixed now but all migration is now intertwined so lots of autopkgtest kicking would probably needed. I'm on my Meizu now so I won't check at this hour but I will in the morning.
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> Excellent :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-24
<Mirv> Trevinho: not top-approved, couldn't publish silo 028 https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity/lp_1573897/+merge/292883
<Saviq> Mirv, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#indicator-network won't pass without --all-proposed until a unity8 migrates
<Mirv> Saviq: we will need serious foundations team support anyway with getting yakkety migrating - there's now a billion things that are preventing each other from migrating
<Mirv> we even got new KDE
<Saviq> Mirv, yup
<Saviq> Mirv, but at least unity8 should be unblocked soon
<Saviq> which blocked a lot of other things
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: no free silos!
<Saviq> rvr, fifteenth time the charm? ;) (re: silo 58 testing)
<rvr> Saviq: Is it ready this time? :D
<Saviq> rvr, AFAICT, yes
<rvr> Good, good
<Saviq> rvr, it was always ready, and then became not...
<Saviq> and then it was ready again... and then not
<Saviq> aand... you know the drill ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, sil2100, hey, need a bit of a packaging hand, if I have a B-D: foo[!armhf], bar[armhf] - how do I add the same for arm64? separate line?
<Saviq> no way to do [!armhf,!arm64] or somethin?
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, wouldn't [!armhf !arm64] work? Not sure if it works for negations
<sil2100> [armhf arm64] should certainly work though
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> space
<Saviq> hmm looky like arm64 cross-build for cmake is broken
<Saviq> aarch64-linux-gnu-cc not there
<Saviq> or I'm missing something
<Saviq> ooh, out of silos
<Saviq> sil2100, what say you that we merge&clean silos that are blocked on yakkety migration?
<Mirv> Saviq: I think selectively yes we should clean, but more like when it's quite certain there are no migration surprises that comes from the landing itself
<Mirv> anyway, right now there's one free
<Saviq> Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1450 can be merged IMO
<Mirv> Saviq: done. we need to monitor the full yakkety situation for a while anyway.
<Saviq> Mirv, yup
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, FYI: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+build/9799124
<Saviq> adding to our next silo
<pstolowski> Saviq, something pyton-related appears broken now.. I wonder how did it pass earlier with my ftbfs fix. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261391362/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-ppc64el.unity-scopes-shell_0.5.7+16.10.20160524-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> pstolowski, something must've showed up in proposed since then
<Saviq> pstolowski, and you should really move to py3 ;)
<pstolowski> our tests need python-tornado; and it requires singledispatch module which is not installed
<Saviq> pstolowski, lemme get a yakkety container, sec
<pstolowski> Saviq, I know, but I prefer to pick time to do that ;)
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah, reproduced in a container locally. python-tornado has changed
<pstolowski> Saviq, after installing python-backports-abc and singledispatch modules the test passes
<Saviq> pstolowski, sounds like you wanna those depends (and migrate to py3)
<pstolowski> Saviq, so cleary the dependencies of python-tornado were changed (are broken now)
<Saviq> pstolowski, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-tornado/4.3.0-1ubuntu1
<Saviq> "* Added dep on singledispatch and backports_abc."
<Saviq> pstolowski, wonder if this was a temporary fail
<Saviq> w00t http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8 "Valid candidate"
<pstolowski> Saviq, hmm i don't get it, that was on May 16
<Saviq> pstolowski, but it only got uploaded 6h ago
<Saviq> pstolowski, that changelog is from debian, I suppsoe
<Saviq> pstolowski, btw, good news http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-scopes-shell "Valid candidate"
<Saviq> things are migrating again
<Saviq> Mirv, sil2100 ↑↑
<pstolowski> Saviq, hmm but Y has 4.3.0-1ubuntu1 and it doesn't have these deps
<Saviq> pstolowski, could be a bad merge from debian
<Saviq> pstolowski, ping LocutusOfBorg on #ubuntu-devel maybe
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah, he is offline
<Saviq> pstolowski, file a bug then
<pstolowski> Saviq, k. in the meantime i'll add a workaround
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, probably don't wanna land it though
<pstolowski> Saviq, I can revert in the next landing
<pstolowski> anyway, the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-tornado/+bug/1585238
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585238 in python-tornado (Ubuntu) "Missing singledispatch and bacports-abc dependency" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah you could
<Saviq> pstolowski, confirmed
<pstolowski> tx
<jhodapp> Mirv, ping
<jhodapp> sil2100, ping
<Saviq> rvr, WOOOOT
<rvr> Saviq: I am going to buy a micro HDMI adaptor to check the remaining test case
<rvr> Everything else seems fine
<Saviq> rvr, which one? can I help so we can push it through quicker?
<pstolowski> Saviq, python workaround doesn't help, one of these packages doesn't exist in vivid/xenial :/
<Saviq> pstolowski, (<< ) |
<pstolowski> Saviq, hmm can you elaborate?
<Saviq> pstolowski, python-$whateveritwas | python-tornado (<< $yakkety_version), python-$theotherwhatever | python-tornado (<< $yakkety_version), python-tornado
<Saviq> I think that should work
<pstolowski> Saviq, nice idea, trying
<kenvandine> charles_, i see silo 50 wasn't a trio silo...
<kenvandine> charles_, mind if i go ahead an publish that, with a manual copy to yakkety?
<slangasek> sil2100: ubuntu-touch-meta 1.270 adds arm64, but ubuntu-touch appears to not be installable there, and this apparently blocks the gdal/ctemplate/qgis/tinyxml transition
<kenvandine> koza, i kicked a rebuild of silo 0 since i just published another landing
<kenvandine> koza, what's the status of that silo?
<davmor2> kenvandine: he is on holiday till next week
<kenvandine> ah... that's why :)
<rvr> Saviq: Silo 58 approved
<Saviq> rvr, awesome, thanks
<mterry> Saviq, ooh
<mterry> just noticed  :)
<Saviq> and we actually migrated too https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<Saviq> just in time
<Saviq> mterry, publish please https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1381
<robru> jgdx: did you just convert to trio? One more build should overcome that error
<mterry> robru, that was me.  I'm on it  :)
<robru> mterry: OK. This is the issue I mentioned in the email, only happens if you do a trio build same day as the last dual build
<mterry> yeah
<mterry> I don't actually need it to build, just wanted to get it in the right place so that next time we need it to build today, it will
<mterry> Saviq, why does silo 58 mark qtmir-gles in vivid and xenial as UNAPPROVED?  that's just going into the overlay, right?
<Saviq> mterry, huh it should, it's a triple silo
<Saviq> robru, ↑↑?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah and the yakkety upload seems to have gone well
<Saviq> mterry, hmm publish job says the right thing https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-058-2-publish/11/console
<Saviq> mterry, it did, however, push it to xenial and vivid queues https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=qtmir https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=qtmir
<mterry> Saviq, oh ick
<Saviq> I think it forgot to push qtmir-gles to overlay and SRUd them...
<Saviq> robru, BUUUG
<jhodapp> robru, would you mind trying to publish this please: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1436
<Saviq> mterry, can you help jhodapp ↑
<mterry> sure
<jhodapp> thanks
<mterry> gotta have robru's full attention for silo 58  :)
<robru> jhodapp: I can't publish anything you can't
<jhodapp> no worries
<jhodapp> robru, ok for some reason I thought that had changed
<robru> jhodapp: I used to be able to publish stuff but that was a long time ago
<jhodapp> k no worries
<robru> mterry: Saviq huh looks like gles gets the wrong dest. Will fix asap
<Saviq> jhodapp, ↑
<mterry> i fixed it
<Saviq> not sure if you're getting queuebot pings, I don't
<Saviq> ah ack
<Saviq> full service
<jhodapp> thanks mterry
<mterry> Saviq, I don't either!  Wasn't sure why my client ignored it.  It also prints the bot in purple
<mterry> Must know it's special.  But not sure why it thinks I don't want the pings
 * Saviq changed to "Notify each message"
<Saviq> looks scary but let's se
<Saviq> queuebot, care to ping me about something? ;P
<robru> Saviq: mterry: queuebot messages are "channel notices" instead of normal messages, some irc clients treat that stupidly.
<robru> mterry: do you have the power to reject those gles uploads from xenial/vivid queues? code is fixed on trunk, should roll to production in ~20, I copied the packages into overlay so it'll soon update to 'Release pocket', just need to clear them from the UNAPPROVED queue.
<mterry> robru, I don't, try an archive admin
<robru> mterry: ok, just pinged in #ubuntu-release
 * mterry is going to cafe for better internet, bbiab
<robru> Yay
<robru> Brb
<mterry> Saviq, remind me what controls when ci-train merges the branches into trunk?  It doesn't wait until proposed migration is over, surely?  (/me wants to respin silo 59 and do final testing)
<mterry> or robru ^
<sil2100> mterry: it does wait for migrating to the release pocket
<mterry> sil2100, oh wow ok
<sil2100> So it doesn't auto-merge the silo until it's at the final destination, just in case some of your changes cause the packages to be blocked in -proposed etc.
<mterry> sil2100, ok thanks
<robru> mterry: heh, "surely", yes the purpose of waiting for proposed is so that if your package explodes in proposed then you'll be responsible for it, rather than fire-and-forget.
<robru> mterry: force-merging is allowed if you're in a huge hurry and you have a silo with the same packages in it, so when you publish that other one you'll still be monitoring proposed.
<robru> but generally discouraged.
<mterry> robru, I can wait  :)
<mterry> robru, sil2100: I get this error when building u8 in a silo right now: "unity8 8.12+16.10.20160520.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from the changelog, which has up to 8.12+16.04.20160518.1-0ubuntu1. Please sync destination version back to trunk." -- sounds like it wants me to sync from yakkety-proposed, but the train hasn't merged that version into trunk yet for me to merge.  Is this an expected no-mans-land wait period, or is there something I'm not do
<mterry> ing right?
<robru> mterry: yes this is an expected result of conflicting silos, you can force build if you really want to build but you'll just have to rebuild again later once it merges
<mterry> robru, go it, force build it is, thanks.  Not really conflicting, since I'm dealing with a testing silo, which is not uncommon, I'd have thought
<mterry> robru, I see in the text for the "force build" option that it mentions this scenario, but might be nice if the error message from the train suggested that if the user doesn't care about the drawbacks you mentioned
<robru> mterry: "conflicting silos" in train terms just means two silos that have one or more of the same source package. In this case one has been published so building others is discouraged since the build won't include published one
<mterry> robru, but thanks for setting me straight  :)
<mterry> robru, right of course.  Just saying that for testing silos, it doesn't matter as much, and conflicting/discouraged are stronger language than I would use
<robru> mterry: file a bug? Btw i added support for comments to my big branch, hopefully that'll hit production within a week
 * mterry hugs robru
<robru> Hehe
<mterry> robru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1585393
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585393 in Bileto "Suggest "force build" to user when a version in distro hasn't landed in trunk yet" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> guh, now I see 503 errors..
<robru> mterry: thanks
 * mterry signs off, can't deal with this now  :)
<robru> mterry: lp is fussy, give it time
<mterry> cheers!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-25
<Mirv> jhodapp: pong
<bzoltan> Mirv:  are you doing someting with that silo?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Ahh, I see your comment.
<Mirv> bzoltan: that
<Mirv> bzoltan: I'll click Approved again once it has built, although because of the yakkety s390x problem it's currently not going to QA queue automatically still
<Mirv> there must be a boatload of people wanting to fix upstart s390x problem in yakkety
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it did not fail last time I have built the silo... what changed since?
<Mirv> bzoltan: it built fine this time too https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-029/+packages - but as you know, you had the yakkety excuses problem regarding the auto approval tests
<Mirv> and that remains unless answering my suggestion on #otherchannel :)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  i see, thanks... is there a way to land that silo anyway?
<Mirv> bzoltan: by asking qa nicely to get it into their queue, yes. but then it won't migrate from yakkety-proposed to release pocket
<Mirv> bzoltan: although that wouldn't be a new thing since the current UITK in yakkety-proposed isn't migrating either...
<bzoltan> Mirv:  right
<bzoltan> jibel:  would you please? Pretty please :)
<Mirv> jibel: so bzoltan is asking QA Signoff Ready for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1443 because of remaining yakkety problems that will be solved .. in time
<Mirv> right now, as mentioned, no-one probably is jumping to fix upstart s390x
<Mirv> well of course unless it's something really easy, there's unrelated upload just done
<Mirv> anyway, with yakkety there will be some amount of unresolved issues that won't be immediately solved
<jibel> Mirv, bzoltan done
<mardy_> Mirv: our tests are failing in Xenial and Yakkety due to a mesa error: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261581280/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-arm64.ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts_0.7+16.10.20160525.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mardy_> Mirv: any idea on what's wrong? They used to pass
<Saviq> plars, krillin-07 seems gone https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/171/label=phone-armhf,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/console
<plars> Saviq: weird, it's getting unauthorized
<plars> Saviq: we should not still be seeing that
<plars> Saviq: has something changed with the way you deploy it?
<plars> Saviq: should be able to recover it, but I don't see how that can happen right now
<plars> and none of the other devices seem to be in that state
<Saviq> plars, no, nothing new
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey! How far are you guys with silo silo 47?
<plars> Saviq: I can try recovering it, but I'm not sure how it could have ended up in that state - or if your job runs recover from lifeboat, then it should also do the same
<sil2100> pstolowski: I'm asking since I would like to back-port the arm64 enablement from yakkety and I wouldn't want to break your work
<Saviq> plars, yeah that output is from recover, see 13:08:13
<plars> let me try it here
<pstolowski> sil2100, all built ok, looks ok & approved by me; waiting for autopkg tests to finish
<sil2100> pstolowski: excellent, I see arm64 binaries are also built now so the change is included - thanks, we'll be waiting for this to land
<sil2100> :)
<pstolowski> sil2100, the previous run of autpkg tests on yakkety failed on unity8, probably a flaky test but need Saviq to confirm
<Saviq> pstolowski, got link?
<Saviq> ah 47
<Saviq> hmm not sure if I can get back to that test
<pstolowski> Saviq, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-047/yakkety/i386/u/unity8/20160524_215652@/log.gz
<pstolowski> Saviq, FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::Wizard::test_passwdPasscode()
<Saviq> pstolowski, ah yeah, that's fixed in the u8 released last night
<Saviq> so the new run will be fine
<pstolowski> cool
<plars> Saviq: it seems to have recovered fine when I tried it - give it a try
<Saviq> plars, ack, thanks
<charles> kenvandine, wrt silo 50, be my guest
<kenvandine> charles, someone already published it :)
<Mirv> mardy_: arm64 Qt switched to OpenGL ES today (same as armhf), looks like fallout from that since you're using mesa software rendering instead of real hardware and maybe not too many people in the world are using arm64 mesa software rendering... you may need to skip the test on arm64 (and we should test on real accelerated hw)
<Mirv> of course we don't have such phone hw either yet though :)
<Mirv> mardy_: it might be useful to file against mesa about the issue anyhow
<mardy_> Mirv: OK, I will
<mardy_> Mirv: about disabling tests, what's the best way? set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<mardy_> Mirv: set the env variable above at the beginning of debian/rules, depending on the value returned by dpkg-architecture?
<Mirv> mardy_: see eg http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/debian/rules - lines 10,11,14,23,29
<mardy_> Mirv: excellent, thanks!
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmm silo 47 autopkg tests failed, but there are not regressions reported?
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, any idea about silo 47? ^
<bschaefer> trainguards, hello. I need a silo for getting a ppa into vivid + overlay
<bschaefer> its maliit-framework and maliit-inputcontext-gtk2/3
<bschaefer> ppa: https://launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+archive/ubuntu/maliit
<bschaefer> tested working on the phone
<robru> bschaefer: hiya. I guess you need permissions to create the ticket?
<bschaefer> robru, i ... think so, since it will require someone here to upload the ppa to the
 * bschaefer looks
<Mirv> pstolowski: vivid dependency problem, but I can't reach my computer to debug more properly right now (I'm outside spending the evening)
<bschaefer> robru, i can create a new request
<pstolowski> Mirv, ah..
<robru> bschaefer: OK create the request and assign it, I'll copy the package over
<Mirv> pstolowski: the arm64 enablement is done on xenial/yakkety so I can't really guess what would be causing a vivid problem... maybe that enablement related regardless, from some triple landing
<robru> Just need some breakfast first, brb
<bschaefer> robru, cool, (as do i!) (its being assigned now but taking for ever)
<bschaefer> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1466
<bschaefer> thanks!
<pstolowski> robru, sil2100 can either of you help with silo 47 (see Mirv's comments above)?
<Saviq> pstolowski, Mirv, on vivid: unity-scope-click/arm64 unsatisfiable Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs
<Saviq> Not considered
<Saviq> pstolowski, you want uitk as a build dep to never build for arm64 if it's not available there
<Saviq> pstolowski, in the mean time someone needs to delete your vivid arm64 binaries for this to go green
<Saviq> *or* we need uitk to build for arm64 in vivid overlay
<Saviq> oh hum
<Saviq> what's ubuntu-sdk-libs? virtual?
<Saviq> ah d'oh
<Saviq> it's from ubuntu-touch-meta
<robru> pstolowski: yeah, that ^
<robru> bschaefer: ok, copied
<Saviq> pstolowski, ok so to avoid this unity-scope-click needs to B-D on ubuntu-sdk-libs, so it's never built for arm64 unless that is available (and we need to discuss with archive people how to do this, it's been a problem a few times already)
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, preparing MP.. why didn't we see it before in vivid?
<robru> Saviq: what do you need to know how to do? build-dep on something that has the correct arches sounds like the right solution to me
<robru> pstolowski: because arm64 has only just been enabled for some packages, apparently
<pstolowski> ah
<bschaefer> robru, awesome thanks!
<robru> bschaefer: you're welcome
<dobey> robru: why doesn't someone just make the same change to ubuntu-touch-meta in vivid, that was made in yakkety/xenial?
<robru> dobey: I have no idea. I guess we don't care about arm64 in vivid?
<robru> which would make sense since we're trying to update to xenial
<dobey> well, but we aren't updating all devices to xenial
<robru> ungh
<dobey> and the frameworks files in ubuntu-sdk-libs are a lie on xenial/yakkety anyway, because the ABI is broken
<dobey> cest la vie
<Mirv> Saviq: robru: so there is certainly some new vivid-overlay problem that needs to be fixed other than starting to undepend on ubuntu-sdk-libs
<robru> Mirv: undepend? they were talking about adding a dep on that so it'll follow its arches
<Mirv> I'd guess some arm64 enablement targeting xenial/yakkety was triple landed and somehow wonderously causes now a new vivid related problem simply regarding installing the touch packages
<Mirv> robru: ah right sorry, now I finally could look into the problem so right this is I guess about pstolowski instead working on arm64 enablement and he has added a new dep on ubuntu-sdk-libs. ok that makes sense and you probably indeed already suggested the correct way to fix it.
<Mirv> I just try to do things in haste when running from place to place but I'm glad it seems relatively clear to you at least :)
<Mirv> if it seems hard to do vivid only exception for not depending on arm64 meta package, we may still enable ubuntu-sdk-libs for arm64 for these purposes (even though arm64 won't be enabled for real on vivid)
<Mirv> ok I'll really go now, it's better to focus on these things during working hours
<robru> Mirv: goodnight
<rvr> Mirv: Hi
<rvr> Mirv: Silo 9
<rvr> Mirv: I killed the music app using the spread. Now, music app stucks after start.
<rvr> Mirv: I have rebooted, but the application remains in the same state after starting it.
<rvr> Mirv: Not sure whether it is related to the silo changes.
<rvr> mzanetti: ^
<rvr> This is the log of music app http://paste.ubuntu.com/16690390/
<rvr> I manually removed the lock file, and the app works again
<rvr> It's documented in the silo card
<rvr> And yes, the silo packages are installed.
<dobey> oh, well ubuntu-sdk-libs isn't installable on xenial arm64 either. yay
<dobey> a bit surprised it does install in y
<mzanetti> rvr, still here?
<mzanetti> and still in that state?
<dobey> robru: if britney has "old binaries left" listed for the silo autopkgtests, we need to someone to delete those binaries?
<robru> dobey: yep, what silo?
<dobey> robru: 47
<dobey> robru: click scope arm64 binaries on xenial/vivid
<robru> dobey: ok, deleted. will take 1-2 hours for britney to notice
<dobey> an eternity by any other name
<dobey> robru: thanks
<robru> dobey: you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-26
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: PS45 is having issues, #is is aware
<Mirv> rvr: ok hmm let's continue it today. mzanetti did not see the problem anymore but as mentioned it's hard to reproduce. then again the patch (http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/src/corelib/io/qlockfile_unix.cpp?id=4accd865c24b7ed918cb705913478bab5aeb5e6e) of calling fsync is definitely safe
<rvr> Mirv: mzanetti: Good morning
<rvr> Mirv: mzanetti: I see silo 9 was rebuilt
<Mirv> rvr: err, no
<Mirv> rvr: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/build 19.5.
<rvr> Mirv: I got a new card
<Mirv> rvr: someone has restarted some autopkgtests, mysterious
<Mirv> I've seen that happen earlier too, I've been wondering if it's a bug somewhere or Foundations team doing some master restart operations
<Mirv> rvr: anyway, no rebuild or changes
<rvr> Ok
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ^ argh... that changelog entry is there
<Mirv> bzoltan: I'm staring and staring at the numbers, I can't see anything wrong
<Mirv> bzoltan: argh, found
<Mirv> bzoltan: fixed trunk http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/1324
<Mirv> package name was wrong
<bzoltan> Mirv: ehh... those small things. Thank you
<Mirv> "sorry"
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: -
<mterry> robru, heyo.  I have a silo (59) that I was trying to approve and have the autopkg tests run.  They did...  But seemed to fail because of a time out and no actual error?  Do you know how I might find out more information?  Here's a sample artifacts file: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-059/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20160526_021601@/artifacts.t
<mterry> ar.gz
<robru> mterry: ugh i can't open .gz on mobile
<mterry> robru, summary says: "qmluitests.sh        FAIL timed out
<mterry> autopilot.sh         PASS"
<mterry> robru, and stdout just... ends.   And stderr says "dh_auto_build: make -j1 -k xvfballtests died with signal 13"
<mterry> robru, seems like autopkg runner killed the tests for taking too long.  What is "too long?"
<robru> mterry: did you read the log? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-059/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20160525_195210@/log.gz
<mterry> no...?
<robru> mterry: that's what you get when you click "regression" on the excuses page
<mterry> robru, yup, adt-run just timed out the test...
<robru> mterry: if that log doesn't answer your question then you need pitti. I just run britney i have no idea what it does
<mterry> robru, looks like default timeout is 166 minutes
<mterry> robru, which we seemed to pass
<robru> mterry: no idea how to change that, sorry
<dobey> mterry, kenvandine: could either of you re-run https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=xenial&arch=amd64&package=unity8&trigger=unity-scope-click%2F0.1.1%2B16.04.20160525-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Flanding-047 please?
<mterry> dobey, done
<dobey> mterry: thanks
<rvr> bzoltan: Hi
<rvr> bzoltan: Silo 29 has automated signoff set as failed
<dobey> yay finally
<dobey> now just need qa to test these silos
<bzoltan> rvr: it must be some flakyness in the tests... no idea, maybe Mirv could restart those tests. There is no change in the package what would effect those tests.
<dobey> gah
<ToyKeeper> dobey: There's a bug in ticket 1424, pay-service.  Probably can't land without fixing the new bug.  https://trello.com/c/IVZD5InN/3252-1424-ubuntu-landing-056-pay-service-dobey
<ToyKeeper> (doesn't work in U1 account wasn't already logged in)
<ToyKeeper> s/in/if/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-27
<dobey> ToyKeeper: it seems somehow that the u1 login window is opened behind the pay-ui window
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Yes, that's how it appears.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: this is probably an issue in online-accounts or mir
<dobey> 2016-05-26 20:34:53,467 - WARNING - QWindow::fromWinId(): platform plugin does not support foreign windows.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Is it happening without the silo?
 * ToyKeeper reflashes to check
<dobey> ToyKeeper: yes
<dobey> just tested on my mako
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Do you know of a bug for it?  It'll have to be fixed before OTA12.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: i don't know of any existing bug report for it, no
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Okay, I'll make one and add you on it since it affects pay-ui.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Could you tag any projects you think are relevant?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1586219
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1586219 in Canonical System Image "U1 login window opens behind pay-ui window" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> ToyKeeper: added online-accounts as i think it's the most likely culprit (though i don't know what recent changes have been done otherwise to mir/etc…, for all i know, could be a bug in qt)
<dobey> but hopefully mardy will see it in his morning, and figure something out
<rvr> bzoltan: Silo 29 has no automated signoff now
<rvr> Nor lander's
<mterry_> robru, you around?  I need advice on a silo and its creation of uninstallable packages on arm64
<awe> trainguards, can someone lend some assitance with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1462
<awe> ?
<Mirv> awe: you probably want to put network-manager to the source packages field since it isn't MP based package
<awe> thanks Mirv; also... this is the first multi-landing I've done for NM, but technically it's a dual landing to the PPA, and then I've submitted merge proposals separately for Y
<Mirv> awe: ok. we can cope with special arrangements like that too.
<awe> thanks Mirv
<awe> I'll make sure to add a comment to the ticket with an explanation
<awe> still have lots more testing to do...
<robru> awe: any reason your gallery mp wouldn't work for xenial and vivid? That's a very strange arrangement
<robru> Yakkety mp I mean
<awe> gallery mp?
<awe> robru, not sure what you mean?
<awe> robru, I'll add a note to the silo explaining
<awe> it's a long story...
<awe> basically, we ended up with a new NM maintainer, who then switched from using bzr to git
<awe> and I'd been focused on landing NM 1.2 final for the phone; so that's what I worked on first, and then also proposed the patches that made sense to Y
<awe> once this landing is baked, I'll be working on upstreaming the bulk of our touch patches
<robru> awe: I mean, you have a silo that's just yakkety based on MPs? I don't understand why you wouldn't just put that in a trio silo. I don't understand why you're releasing something different to yakkety than to xenial/vivid
<awe> huh?
<awe> robru, the silo has xenial & vivid packages only
<robru> awe: "I've submitted merge proposals separately for Y" why are those merge proposals not in a silo.
<awe> because it's not possible to have the same idential package across three releases, and I don't want to gate PPA landings on Y
<awe> robru, if you'd like we do a quick hangout, and I can explain?
<robru> awe: no I'd rather not do a hangout (not awake yet)
<awe> ok; I'd rather we wait and discuss early next week.  It's a three day weekend and the last thing I want to do is re-evaulate how this landing is happening
<awe> I'm working on figuring out a regression right now, and that's my most important task today
<robru> awe: ok, sorry, I'm not trying to make extra work for you, I'm just trying to understand why this isn't landing the usual way
<awe> because NM is a distro package, and unfortunately we can't have rhe exact same version of the package across three releases + form-factor
<awe> we also have a new NM maintainer who's +12h from me
<awe> I'd been just building vivid packages, and trying to keep in sync with cypgermox previously.
<awe> anyways, the Y landing is missing a few patches that aren't applicable to desktop ( and or devices with old kernels, like most touch devices )
<awe> yes, in an ideal world, it's be great to land all three versions together.  But as I can't even test most of my code on xenial or yakkety right now, that just doesn't make sense
<awe> my goal now is a landing with zero regressions, and upstreaming as much of our patchset as possible once I'm done
<robru> awe: ok, no worries. thanks for explaining
<awe> np
<dobey> mterry, kenvandine: can one of you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1341 and ack the packaging changes please?
<mterry> k
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> 46 h 19 min 57 s
<dobey> i guess a test running that long is not good
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2774 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2774 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2775 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2775 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2776 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 Proposed pocket (zesty/nagios3). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/nagios3, yakkety/nagios3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2655 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2765 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2775 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2775 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Pending binary packages (artful/dpdk). Successfully built (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Failed to build (artful/dpdk). Successfully built (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2775 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2775 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Failed to build (artful/dpdk). Successfully built (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2775 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Pending binary packages (artful/dpdk). Successfully built (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Successfully built (artful/openvswitch). Uploading build (artful/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2759 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2774 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2763 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Successfully built
<alan_g> Can we land ticket 2778 please?
<alan_g> sil2100: Can we land ticket 2778 please?
<sil2100> alan_g: looking!
<alan_g> thanks
<alan_g> sil2100: Sorry, I need to fix. (I should look at the packaging changes before I ask!!!)
<sil2100> alan_g: what's up with the arm64 removal? I don't see that mentioned on the changelog
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<sil2100> No worries!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 artful/mir: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/mir_0.26.2+17.04.20170322.1-0ubuntu2.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 artful/mir: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/mir_0.26.2+17.04.20170322.1-0ubuntu2.dsc
<alan_g> sil2100: dunno if it something you can fix but ^^ "curl: (60) server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none"
<sil2100> hm, I see the LP certificate has been issues on the 23rd of May, so I guess  that's what causes that - let me try bringing it up with webops I guess?
<sil2100> alan_g: could you re-run?
<alan_g> sil2100: trying
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Preparing packages
<alan_g> sil2100: fixed. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2778 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Diff missing (cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools). Pending binary packages (cosmic/libsysstat)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Diff missing (cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/libsysstat, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools). Pending binary packages (cosmic/liblxqt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3259 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3259 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/nodejs, bionic/python2.7, bionic/python3.6, bionic/python3.7, bionic/ruby2.5). Release pocket (bionic/libnet-ssleay-perl, bionic/ruby-openssl). Successfully built (bionic/openssl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3217 Release pocket (bionic/libnet-ssleay-perl, bionic/nodejs, bionic/python2.7, bionic/python3.6, bionic/python3.7, bionic/ruby-openssl, bionic/ruby2.5). Successfully built (bionic/openssl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3217 Release pocket (bionic/libnet-ssleay-perl, bionic/nodejs, bionic/python2.7, bionic/python3.6, bionic/python3.7, bionic/ruby-openssl, bionic/ruby2.5). Successfully built (bionic/openssl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3265 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/libsysstat, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools). Proposed pocket (cosmic/liblxqt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/libsysstat, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools). Release pocket (cosmic/liblxqt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/kimageformats). Release pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/kimageformats). Release pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 Dependency wait (bionic/gst-libav1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, bionic/gst-python1.0, bionic/gst-rtsp-server1.0, bionic/gstreamer-editing-services1.0, bionic/gstreamer-vaapi). Pending binary packages (bionic/gstreamer1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 Dependency wait (bionic/gst-libav1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, bionic/gst-python1.0, bionic/gst-rtsp-server1.0, bionic/gstreamer-editing-services1.0, bionic/gstreamer-vaapi). Diff missing (bionic/gstreamer1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 Dependency wait (bionic/gst-libav1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, bionic/gst-python1.0, bionic/gst-rtsp-server1.0, bionic/gstreamer-editing-services1.0, bionic/gstreamer-vaapi). Diff missing (bionic/gstreamer1.0). REJECTED queue (bionic/gst-plugins-bad1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-base1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-good1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3269 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3269 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3269 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3269 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3269 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 Dependency wait (bionic/gst-rtsp-server1.0, bionic/gstreamer-editing-services1.0, bionic/gstreamer-vaapi). Diff missing (bionic/gstreamer1.0). Pending binary packages (bionic/gst-libav1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, bionic/gst-python1.0). REJECTED queue (bionic/gst-plugins-bad1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-base1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-good1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 Dependency wait (bionic/gst-rtsp-server1.0, bionic/gstreamer-editing-services1.0, bionic/gstreamer-vaapi). Diff missing (bionic/gst-libav1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, bionic/gst-python1.0, bionic/gstreamer1.0). REJECTED queue (bionic/gst-plugins-bad1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-base1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-good1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 Dependency wait (bionic/gstreamer-vaapi). Diff missing (bionic/gst-libav1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, bionic/gst-python1.0, bionic/gst-rtsp-server1.0, bionic/gstreamer-editing-services1.0, bionic/gstreamer1.0). REJECTED queue (bionic/gst-plugins-bad1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-base1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-good1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 Diff missing (bionic/gst-libav1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, bionic/gst-python1.0, bionic/gst-rtsp-server1.0, bionic/gstreamer-editing-services1.0, bionic/gstreamer1.0). Pending binary packages (bionic/gstreamer-vaapi). REJECTED queue (bionic/gst-plugins-bad1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-base1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-good1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 Diff missing (bionic/gst-libav1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, bionic/gst-python1.0, bionic/gst-rtsp-server1.0, bionic/gstreamer-editing-services1.0, bionic/gstreamer-vaapi, bionic/gstreamer1.0). REJECTED queue (bionic/gst-plugins-bad1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-base1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-good1.0)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3260 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer mdeslaur leosilva, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3180 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3255 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer mdeslaur leosilva, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3181 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3256 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3257 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3254 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer mdeslaur leosilva, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3179 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3268 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3054 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3270 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3271 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3271 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3271 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3271 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/lxqt-qtplugin, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4064 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4063 Proposed pocket (groovy/compiz). Ready to build (groovy/qtimageformats-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/lxqt-qtplugin, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4063 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/lxqt-qtplugin, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/open
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Ready to build (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Pending binary packages (groovy/openldap). Ready to build (groovy/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Ready to build (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/shim, focal/shim-signed). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-jujuclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4066 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4066 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4066 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4066 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Failed to build (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Ready to build (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4067 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4067 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4067 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Failed to build (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4069 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4069 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4069 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4070 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4069 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4070 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4069 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4070 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4070 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4069 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4071 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4071 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4071 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack sergiodj, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4073 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4071 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack sergiodj, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4073 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack sergiodj, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4073 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4071 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4071 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4071 Merging branches
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Proposed pocket (focal/kwin, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-discover, focal/plasma-pa, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Updates pocket (focal/drkonqi, focal/kinfocenter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Failed to build (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/telegram-desktop). Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4074 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Pending binary packages (groovy/openldap). Ready to build (groovy/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Ready to build (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/telegram-desktop). Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/lib
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Failed to build (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/telegram-desktop). Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, gro
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Pending binary packages (groovy/openldap). Ready to build (groovy/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Ready to build (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4075 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4072 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4075 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Failed to build (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/calibre, groovy/telegram-desktop). Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, gro
